# What are some names you dislike?



## samanthaaa

Not trying to offend anyone... just curious as to what names some people dislike.


I can't stand names like Jayden/Aiden/Hayden/Kaden. Not even because every kid seems to be named one of those nowadays. They're cute names for like, toddlers but it's an immature/unproffesional name for an adult.


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah i dont like really really common names, i used to love jack and connor but they are common around here, i still think they are lovely names thou*


----------



## LunaRose

Ooh .. My son is Jayden. I know an adult Jayden & Hayden and it suits them just fine! :thumbup:

I can't think of any names I hate right now! I love Ruby & Lily but they are just too popular in my area.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

names like margaret and maureen, they remind me of my grandma who is named maureen but i dont think its a real cute baby name


----------



## Monkeyarmy

Made up names such as kai etc, any name that goes up in popularity the closer you get to a social housing estate.


----------



## Phantom

I don't see anything wrong with sharing your opinion on names you don't like. People do it all the time when asked in other threads.

I personally don't like Honey or names that don't look like they sound, such as Niamh.


----------



## LunaRose

I don't like it when 'Boo' is used as a middle name! Or anything else that's too cutesy like that ...


----------



## birdiex

I'm not a fan of the -Aden names, but that's more because of how popular it is here. I also hate made up names and just plain stupid names, like Jamie oliver's kid's names. What was he thinking?


----------



## Maman

im not a lover of jayden kayden hayden either. i dont like dylan, callum, connor, kieran, archie, alfie... and girls names i dont like scarlet chantelle or chanel, kayla, lily, maddison, ruby, thalia, chardonnay (why would you do that?!) or any names that are just normal names spelt incorrectly ie. kloe, khlowee, deeviyne... it looks like the parent couldnt spell. 

I hate when people spell my name as katy... its katIE.


----------



## belle1

Personal hates: Paris, Prada, Candice, Jean and sooooooooooo glad my neice didn't get called Alexis, What was she thinking, too beautiful to call her something that screams shoulder pads. Gary, Barry and Clive. 
I know all the above [apart from Alexis] but they don't suit the person.


----------



## lucilou

definitely a tricky topic! I remember commenting to say I didn't like a certain name a while ago and I thought a mob were actually going to come out looking for me! It's not like I was offensive or aiming my comments at anyone in particular, but one forum user took a real huff and went mental at me 'My daughter is called that how dare you' etc etc it wasn't even her that started the thread I was commenting on!

Anyway, that's by the by...

I personally prefer more traditional/mainstream (but not trendy or overly-popular) names, sorry if that makes me a bit boring! I know some people choose wierd names or spellings specifically to be unique or different, but I personally don't see the point and I think having to spell your name every day would be so annoying it would outweigh any novelty value of having an unusual name.

Although saying that, I can understand using an unusual name if there is some relevance or meaning to it, eg to represent a family's ethnic background or foreign heritage...


----------



## moomin_troll

the only name that gets on my nerves is zoe and thats because ive never met a nice person called zoe. so i hear that name and think nasty.

i dont like over used names, but each to their own. im sure there are plenty of people out there who dont like my boys names but i couldnt care less lol


----------



## RubyRainbows

People may get offended, but that's just silly! It's a baby name forum & the point is to discuss baby names. My son's name is Jayden, & i don't get offended. I hear people bash "ayden" names on here all the time. I think it's also a cultural thing. I often hear people say on here that they don't like "American" sounding names... seems "american" names & "ayden" names are "chavvy" in the UK. That's fine. Doesn't offend me at all. I love the name Jayden, so hearing other's opinions interests me.

Anyhow, some names i hate:

Alfred, Connor, Oscar, Dexter, Felix, Aiden, Mason, Graham, Theodore, Eugene, Edward, Owen

Evangeline, Morgan, Desiree, Caroline, Evelyn, Marilyn, Amy, Elizabeth/Eliza/Beth, Grace, Matilda

(Most of these names are fine on people i know... they are just names i don't like for new babies, if that makes sense?) :shrug:


----------



## Tampa

I "wouldn't choose" ;) names that are words eg Hope, Faith, Charity; places eg Paris, Brooklyn; and overused names - just about every kid I see at work is made up of a combination of Eva, Ava, Grace, Rose. And the Chanel, Chantelle type names. That's a lot, isn't it? I must be really hard to please! there's not going to be much left for me to choose....!


----------



## hot tea

Oh you ladies... All names are made up names, haha! Unless you only like traditional names like Anne or Elizabeth.

Kai is a real word. It is from the hawaiian word for ocean. Most names come from real words from different languages. Some will be common, some will not be.

I hate popular names. They bore me to tears. All the ayden names as well for me. Anything in the top 500 I would not name my child. I like original, but not ridiculous. I like meaningful. Naming your child some run of the mill name just seems so thoughtless to me!


----------



## missZOEEx

aw; my name is Zoee; haha.  
um... i have a baby names app on my iPhone && in the american section there is actually names like Babyboy && Babygirl... who would actually name their child this? sorry if anyone actually likes either of those.. :S a


----------



## Maman

you think thats bad? there is a baby girl name in the book called anal... who wouold call their kid that?

my son knows a boy called khansa... first time i read that i pronounced it very wrong.


----------



## Terrilea

I dislike names that can be used for a boy or girl such as Ashley, Tyler, Taylor, Morgan etc.

Also i don't like the boys names (for no particular reason!) Henry, Dylan, Dexter, Brian, Barry, Connor, Oscar, Cameron, Logan, Charlie, Aiden, Daniel, Carl, Christopher, Owen, Lucas, Thomas.

Girls names i dislike (but i also don't know why lol) Lily, Jessica, Erin, Layla, Samantha, Emma, Niamh, Chantelle, Charlotte, Sophie, Rebecca, Hannah, Stacey, Alice, Nicole/ Nicola.


----------



## BEG19

Tampa said:


> I "wouldn't choose" ;) names that are words eg Hope, Faith, Charity; places eg Paris, Brooklyn; and overused names - just about every kid I see at work is made up of a combination of Eva, Ava, Grace, Rose. And the Chanel, Chantelle type names. That's a lot, isn't it? I must be really hard to please! there's not going to be much left for me to choose....!

It's funny cause I was thinking if I had a third girl I might name her Ava or Grace! haha!

There are going to be people who hate names that other people love and vice versa...as long as the mom/dad/parents can cope with saying it over and over and over again, any name is just fine.

My two daughters are Victoria and Emma. When I chose Emma it was around 16th on a previous years popularity list, and I SPECIFICALLY chose it because it was traditional but not TOO popular...so much for that because in the years following it has been number one or two in popularity! UGH! Oh well...

Personally I don't like boys names that sound "cutesy", or any name way out in left field in terms of being trendy. It is so much harder than it seems picking the perfect name for your baby!


----------



## lucilou

isn't it nice that everyone is different? The world would be so boring if everyone liked the same names!

I really love to see some of the unusual names people suggest on here, even if I wouldn't necessarily use them myself. Bring it on!

I did hear a rumour (not on this forum) of someone in the US wanting to call their baby girl Shi'tead (pronounced shu-TAY-ed) but I'm hoping it was a joke!


----------



## LoraLoo

RubyRainbows said:


> People may get offended, but that's just silly! It's a baby name forum & the point is to discuss baby names. My son's name is Jayden, & i don't get offended. I hear people bash "ayden" names on here all the time. I think it's also a cultural thing. I often hear people say on here that they don't like "American" sounding names... seems "american" names & "ayden" names are "chavvy" in the UK. That's fine. Doesn't offend me at all. I love the name Jayden, so hearing other's opinions interests me.
> 
> Anyhow, some names i hate:
> 
> Alfred, Connor, Oscar, Dexter, Felix, Aiden, Mason, Graham, Theodore, Eugene, Edward, Owen
> 
> Evangeline, Morgan, Desiree, Caroline, Evelyn, Marilyn, Amy, Elizabeth/Eliza/Beth, Grace, Matilda
> 
> (Most of these names are fine on people i know... they are just names i don't like for new babies, if that makes sense?) :shrug:

I'm offended, my dogs called Oscar and my LO is called Amy :rofl: lol :flower:

I tend to not like names that I associate with people I dont like. Eg. every time I hear the name Elisha/Alisha, I cringe. Not so much because I dont like the name, but because I just think of that horrible, theiving girl I went to school with!


----------



## moomin_troll

missZOEEx said:


> aw; my name is Zoee; haha.
> um... i have a baby names app on my iPhone && in the american section there is actually names like Babyboy && Babygirl... who would actually name their child this? sorry if anyone actually likes either of those.. :S a

hopefuly ur the exception lol
i may have been unlucky not meeting a nice zoe before lol


----------



## booboomagoo

I don't like the name Skylar for a boy. It's just too...sissy sounding. Also not a fan of Cash.
On my iPhone, I have an app that has a mb attached to it. One woman on there was considering naming her son Seyton. Like...pronounced the same as the dark overlord. Poor kid. :(


----------



## lotsakellz

Being a teacher there are often names you associate with that child that made your class hell! One was Karl (but dh is Karl!!) and another is Daniel. I have cousins and nephews called Daniel so I wouldn't use it anyway. I also have a cousin called Charlene (poor thing!) my last class had 3 Emily's. 2 lovely, one not so! So that name is a definite no no. Have also heard of a child with the middle name Bacardi and another with the middle name Ultimate warrior (seriously!). Oh, and one called Tia Maria (I kid you not!) I like traditional but uncommon. All our future names have a ukranian origin because of dh's heritage so they're a little strange. Am going to cause some teachers some nightmares with pronouncing Ksenia!


----------



## LoraLoo

lotsakellz said:


> Being a teacher there are often names you associate with that child that made your class hell! One was Karl (but dh is Karl!!) and another is Daniel. I have cousins and nephews called Daniel so I wouldn't use it anyway. I also have a cousin called Charlene (poor thing!) my last class had 3 Emily's. 2 lovely, one not so! So that name is a definite no no. Have also heard of a child with the middle name Bacardi and another with the middle name Ultimate warrior (seriously!). Oh, and one called Tia Maria (I kid you not!) I like traditional but uncommon. All our future names have a ukranian origin because of dh's heritage so they're a little strange. Am going to cause some teachers some nightmares with pronouncing Ksenia!

I love the name Daniel, but every Daniel I have known/know is a little bugger :haha: Which is why i never used it for ds!


----------



## pumpkim

Unusual spellings for the sake of being different really really bug me -I mean if the name is pronounced the same then what's the point :shrug:


----------



## lovie

Im called Amy and I hate it.... its so common, my mother says that she thaught it was unusual and unique... i 1984.. really??? she had another girl in 2003 and wanted a very unique name for her so she considered allsorsts, persephanie and keberon amont the sugestions and then settled on Eve.. really again mother... a daughter destined to have to have her lastname initial said after her name in class forever! there were 4 Amy's in my class and my sister has 2 friends called evie and an eve.... so i hate too common, but very dating names! 

Also i dislike the -ayden type names it must be such a nightmare being a teacher with a class full of kaydens and jaydens. Also as terrilea said the unisex names such as Ashley, Tyler, Taylor, Morgan.

I dont understand names that are commonly used as last names such as Harrison, harry is a lovely name.. but why the son, especially if the father is not called harry.. oh and that leads me onto children named after their fathers! especially daughters names after their fathers like brianna.

Lastly I think it is nice that people choose names from another country if they pronounce them properly.. the example of this is the name freya.. I live in Sweden and I love this name, (Freja) and pronounced "Frrrrey-a" but so often i have heared it pronounced in the UK as "frey-aaaaarr" 

so all in all choosing a name is going to be very hard! it is lucky we get 9 months to prepare hehe

:flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Maman said:


> *you think thats bad? there is a baby girl name in the book called anal... who wouold call their kid that?
> *
> my son knows a boy called khansa... first time i read that i pronounced it very wrong.

It's in my baby name book too!! :dohh:
Along with 'consolation' - I mean who on earth would call their child 'consolation'?

I tend to have names I dislike, then I meet a nice person with that name and change my mind! 

As a rule though I tend to dislike hyphenated names that aren't very well thought out - like hard to say and don't 'flow' - if that makes any sense. It just looks like you couldn't decide between 2 names. Some 2 part names are lovely though - I like ones that the second part is 'Ann' or 'Rose' :)


----------



## moomin_troll

there was a women on a american chat show called chatchat lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hmm..
I just basically don't like unisex names really irrates me i avoid them as best i can most unisex names i see them as either boy's name or girl's anyway they suit a certain gender better anyway...

Im not a fan of old fashioned names like Derick,Jennifer,Violet,Arfur,Lydia etc 
or names that people spell weird and can't pronoun i just wouldn't want to send my kid to school and no1 knows how to say there name or constantly having to correct them :dohh: .. 

Iv got a boy and his names Mason-Jack .. to me thats a stable name Jack is such a strong name its like not too old fashioned it suits a baby/toddler and a adult :)! 

I hate my name :dohh: Rebecca my middle names boring too but its spelt different who knows why my parents decided that way :haha: Clare .. (instead of Claire) but my best friends name is Clair :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

i liked the name Aidan (spelt like that ;) ) but found it really common so settled on Max Aidan instead. 

Harriet was meant to be Evie but im so glad she wasnt because i know hundreds of evies!!!


----------



## babyerin

Each to their own, but I wouldn't personally choose names like Rio, Harley etc. I once knew a child called Zed on work placement in a nursery, he was a cutie, although i would never choose that name myself.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I thought of a few more i don't like:

Sidney, Florence, & Lesley

and

Ethan & Benjamin

Again... no reason really... just personal preference. I think it's great people like different names... how boring life would be if we all had the same names! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperKat

I tend to like more names than I dislike..but I am not a big fan of unisex names- I think they work for girls, (and can be cute), but i couldn't imagine naming my son Stacey, or Shannon, or Taylor... (I just associate them with girls names- that could be a cultural thing though). I also am not a fan of really old names like Carl (which happens to be my hubby's name, haha, he isn't a fan either-he hates his name), Earl, Florence, Gertrude, Olga, Jennifer, Wilma, ...lol....I think all the previously mentioned are named I strongly dislike.


----------



## missZOEEx

Maman said:


> you think thats bad? there is a baby girl name in the book called anal... who wouold call their kid that?
> 
> my son knows a boy called khansa... first time i read that i pronounced it very wrong.

anal.......? wow; 
I would pronounce that Cancer? how is it actually pronounced?


----------



## MrsKTB

Hmmmm, names I dislike.... any girls name that is hyphanated and ends with Mae! Demi-Mae, Ellie-Mae....very chavvy where I come from! 

Boys names,hmm I guess things like Francis, Lesley and Neil.... not really got reason, just find them a tad old and boring! Really don't like anything chavvy though....boy or girl!!


----------



## birdiex

missZOEEx said:


> Maman said:
> 
> 
> you think thats bad? there is a baby girl name in the book called anal... who wouold call their kid that?
> 
> my son knows a boy called khansa... first time i read that i pronounced it very wrong.
> 
> anal.......? wow;
> I would pronounce that Cancer? how is it actually pronounced?Click to expand...

I'd pronounce it Kan-zer.. I'm also curious to know the actual pronounciation!


----------



## Bartness

I cant stand the name Jayden for a boy...but I LOVE It for a girl. 

I hate the names: Cassidy and Bridget, due to classmates with those names, they were horrible girls.


----------



## moomin_troll

its funny how many of us who hate certain names are because we no nasty people with them names lol


----------



## chele

Ooooooooooo loads
Spesh old ones like
George, edward, richard (DH is called that :rofl:), Henry, Albert, Andrew, Geoffrey

Bleugh


----------



## birdiex

moomin_troll said:


> its funny how many of us who hate certain names are because we no nasty people with them names lol

I don't hate names because of people - I love the name Freja & I got bullied for 7 years by a girl of that name! SHE was a bitch, but the name is lush! The only reason I wouldn't use names of people I don't know is that they might think I've named the baby after them! That could be an awkward conversation :haha:


----------



## chele

and for girls

Harmony, Destiny, Chastity, etc


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My name is Ysatis (Eesa-tees), really hard to say at first & no one knows how to spell it when I say it I usually go by 'Ysa' though (sounds like Lisa but no 'L'). My name means 10,000 women in 1 - it's supposedly French but no 100% sure on that.. It was a perfume that my mom was in love with back in the '80's :haha:

I don't care for names like Faith, Hope, Grace, etc & I don't like traditional names so much like Thomas (FIL's name), Anne, etc, although I really do like Katherine. I have the name Willow picked out for a girl, it seems to becoming more popular, but I've wanted it for so long that it doesn't seem fair to give it up.. :)


----------



## sam#3

I have Anais, Dylan and Harry and i chose them all for personal reasons and loved them, plus i liked the fact they all went well together but i now hate the fact there are so many Harry's around >(

I hate 'ayden' names.... they are awful and so chavvy!! I dont like pompous sounding names for boys like Theodore or Sebastian! 
I hate flower names for girls like Poppy/Daisy/Rose etc and i also hate the names Kaci/Casey, Caitlyn, Freya, Eve/Evie/Eva etc........ BLUEGH!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love the name Anais!


----------



## sam#3

Thank you! I love it and i think its so good for every age.
My mum wore Anais Anais perfume when i was a kid and i always said if i ever had a daughter i would call her Anais :)


----------



## Bartness

What do you mean by "Chavvy"?


----------



## miss cakes

theo is my sons name its not pompous!! lol 
anyway names i hate well theres quite a few!
anne
brayden
gordan
kevin
chloe
ricky
ralph
sabrina
louise i know its popular at the moment but i hate it!
jenna
carly
penny
lisa
becky
victoria
lee
daniel
andrew
william
frances
oh loads more i cant stand! lol


----------



## hayley x

Theres just one name I can think of off hand and its Tristen, everytime I see/hear it I think 'tristen' :blush:


----------



## buttons1

I don't like Skye George rio mason Kieran as a start


----------



## MrsKTB

'Chavvy'

Maybe these will help:

https://blog.scotweb.co.uk/journal/2008/4/2/burberry-tm-bullies.html
https://chavspeak.info/category/pregnant-chavs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

Think - trailor park meets running track, armed with a can of beer and a British bull dog tattoo!!


----------



## moomin_troll

MrsKTB said:


> 'Chavvy'
> 
> Maybe these will help:
> 
> https://blog.scotweb.co.uk/journal/2008/4/2/burberry-tm-bullies.html
> https://chavspeak.info/category/pregnant-chavs
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav
> 
> Think - trailor park meets running track, armed with a can of beer and a British bull dog tattoo!!

hahahaha

my ohs from glasgow and was confused when i said chav as he knows them as bams


----------



## WannabemomV

Bernard, Dugald, Eugene, Doris,, Clarance, Dylan, Alfie (I know a guy with the name Alfie Seaman-- he won't tell anyone his last name)
I don't care for "earthy" names like Skye, Brooke, Willow, Summer etc. Yet I love the flower names- Lily, Rose, VIOLET (my first born daughter is most likely going to be called Violet)
My cousin wanted to name her first born if it was a boy RAGNAR? So glad she had a girl.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Another name..

Dougal? :wacko:


----------



## louise1302

Monkeyarmy said:


> Made up names such as kai etc, any name that goes up in popularity the closer you get to a social housing estate.

 kai is not a made up name the word kai is hawaiian for ocean and is a lovely name


----------



## rainbows_x

'Popular' names I dislike, Aiden, Oscar, Charlie, Archie, Jordyn, Jayden, Jack, Kaiden for boys, Lilly, Madison, Leah for girls.

I'm not too keen on 'celebrity' names, Coco, Apple, Luna, Cruz etc.

Also 'chavvy' names, Destiny, Chantelle, Trinity and names with a different spelling, Fayth etc.

Though, saying that I have an Ava, whish is pretty common now, though I am yet to meet one in real life, her middle name is Grace so quite a common name lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ava was on my girls list but soon as i wrote it down.. literally everyone was using the name theres 5 Ava's i know of no adults just kids.. all got either Grace,Rose,Mae for middle names so popular now! Someone i know wanted the name then decided on Eva instead sort for Evalyn :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Heard a name on the bus the other day..

Never heard the name publicly 
Porsha (or however its spelt)

Im not a fan of kids named after cars or animals :shrug:
It proberly will offend people if i say names i hear dogs called


----------



## Braven05

I'm not a fan of traditional names and I tend to be a fan of boys names used as girls names. However its a little upsetting that my name for my little girl - Avery - is becoming popular. I read a book many many years ago (maybe 6 or 7) and the main character was a female and her name was Avery and I decided I LOVED that name for a girl. It wasn't at all popular then...now its becoming that way...but its ok.

I work at a children's summer camp and a lot of names I had to discard because they remind me of children I work with. We have a little boy, cutest little thing ever, and his name is Wolfgang nicknamed Wolfie...I mean...really?? We also had a boy once named Love (pronounced Loo-ve). 

I grew up with a unique name - Damara (pronounced Duh-Marr-Uh) and is Greek for "gentle girl" and I have never met another person with my name. Its kind of lonely sometimes lol Which is why I'm semi-ok with Avery becoming kind of popular.


----------



## birdiex

Becyboo__x said:


> Heard a name on the bus the other day..
> 
> Never heard the name publicly
> Porsha (or however its spelt)
> 
> Im not a fan of kids named after cars or animals :shrug:
> It proberly will offend people if i say names i hear dogs called

Portia is a Shakespearian character :shock: I think you'll find the car is a Porsche, not a Porsha sound :thumbup:


----------



## abc123x

I HATE the names Mckenzie/McKenna and similar. Gretchen and Esther.

Also names like Laquanda, Tamika, etc.


----------



## abc123x

birdiex said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Heard a name on the bus the other day..
> 
> Never heard the name publicly
> Porsha (or however its spelt)
> 
> Im not a fan of kids named after cars or animals :shrug:
> It proberly will offend people if i say names i hear dogs called
> 
> Portia is a Shakespearian character :shock: I think you'll find the car is a Porsche, not a Porsha sound :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think most people use it because of the car. I've only met 3 Potias, but that is what they all claimed to be named for. 

I know a family... They all have names like that. Portia, Lexus, and Benjamin Maxwell Williams = BMW.

Portia just had a baby girl... Mercedes. I'm dying to know who will give birth to Ferrari.

:dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

What the........

I spelt it wrong then.... I haven't a clue how the name is spelt... i just heard her mum shout to her.. and it was the same as the car but with an "a" at the end

portia isnt the same as the name im on about... It defo is after the car though i doubt many people name there kid after shakespeare stuff :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## abc123x

No, you're right. It's pronounced just like Porsche, but with the "uh" at the end.

Some people spell it Porscha, some people spell it Portia. Same thing.


----------



## PxCharley

i was thinking Jack and Chloe? i like classic names because i like the sound of them.

not against Ayden names, just wouldnt call my child something like that, my name is Charlotte or Charley and i would like my children to have classic names like that, with perhaps a more modern middle name, other wise it can sound too posh!! like mine: Charlotte Louise Margaret. 

but everyone in my family has a middle name begining with M, so its kind of a tradition that i would like to carry on.


----------



## wishuwerehere

All the names I don't like are to do with people who I knew but didn't like...:blush:
Like samantha, I knew a Samantha in primary school and she was mean to me, now I hate the name!


----------



## happydino

Names I hate off the top of my head

Girls -

Any ghetto names. Shawonda, Lequanda. They're just hilarious.

Faith, hope, grace, destiny.

Names spelt wrong. Kaycee, laycee, emileigh, kaytee.

Skylar.

Amy, Louise, Kirsty etc (I dont hate them but they were names of my generation so they're just over used to me)


Boys -

Anything that I wouldnt consider particularly masculine. Rhiver for example.

Daniel. Actually I dont hate it but I dont like one single Daniel lol.


----------



## Josie

Names which are spelt really chavyy!! Theres nothing wrong with the traditional/original spelling! hahaha

and also names which are just wayyyy overused! I dont want my children to have 5 other kids in their class with the same name haha


----------



## moomin_troll

theres nothing worse then a teacher called out a name...followed by afew people saying which one lol
happened to me alot hahah


----------



## Josie

hahahaha exactly! in my maths class at school there were 5 adams, and it was so funny when the teacher said "whats the answer adam?" and they would all look up haha

i just hate boring plain names like: (not to offend anyone) 

becky
amy
claire
hannah
chloe
jade
sophie
laura
jessica

i just like names which have a bit of imagination and that you dont hear all the time :)
xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

Josie said:


> hahahaha exactly! in my maths class at school there were 5 adams, and it was so funny when the teacher said "whats the answer adam?" and they would all look up haha
> 
> i just hate boring plain names like: (not to offend anyone)
> 
> becky
> amy
> claire
> hannah
> chloe
> jade
> sophie
> laura
> jessica
> 
> *i just like names which have a bit of imagination and that you dont hear all the time* :)
> xxx

thats getting so difficult now tho lol my oldest is called zane and since he was born 2 of my sisters friends have copied his name! lol


----------



## Josie

yeah i agree! i dont really think 'unique' names exist anymore because i feel like everything has been done! unless you go really crazy like 'banana' haha :D


----------



## MrsMalowey

I like plain names because i'm boring :haha:

My name is Zoe which was unusual when i was born, not so much now. My sister is called Sasha which again was unusual 20 years ago.

I don't like chavvy names and mispelt on purpose names, i think if you're going to name a child something like that, it just looks like you can't spell properly.

Don't mean to offend but i dont like scottish names like Angus, Fergus etc,. Also don't like car names like Mercedes, chavvy names like Chastity or boring names like Frederick (but like Freddie) or John, Peter, Neil etc,.


----------



## sarah1980

belle1 said:


> Personal hates: Paris, Prada, Candice, Jean and sooooooooooo glad my neice didn't get called Alexis, What was she thinking, too beautiful to call her something that screams shoulder pads. Gary, Barry and Clive.
> I know all the above [apart from Alexis] but they don't suit the person.

:haha::haha::haha:

Alexis makes me think of shoulder pads to hehehe!!!


----------



## LunaRose

miss cakes said:


> theo is my sons name its not pompous!! lol
> anyway names i hate well theres quite a few!
> anne
> brayden
> gordan
> kevin
> chloe
> ricky
> ralph
> sabrina
> louise i know its popular at the moment but i hate it!
> jenna
> carly
> penny
> lisa
> becky
> victoria
> lee
> daniel
> andrew
> william
> frances
> oh loads more i cant stand! lol

Haha! My name is Lisa, my sister is Carly Louise, my Dad is Kevin William, my boyfriend is Daniel & my old best friends are Lee & Jenna!! :haha:


----------



## lucilou

MrsMalowey said:


> Don't mean to offend but i dont like scottish names like Angus, Fergus etc

I love Scottish names because we are in Scotland and although I am (technically) English, my kids will be Scottish and will grow up in Scotland. Names like Angus and Fergus are totally acceptable (and popular) here, but I can see why they might not appeal to people with no connection to Scotland.

(Actually, I am not a particular fan of Angus and Fergus as they make me thing of angry and fungus!)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Angus will always remind me of
Angus, thongs and perfect snogging film :lol:

just the cat is called angus and thats the only time iv ever heard it :shrug:

Iv said before though im not a fan of names people give there pet dogs/cats

Alfie and Archie (to me is what old people call there dogs)
Jasper (neighbour had a dog called it)
Bailey (because its my dogs name)
OH's got a cat called Saffron :wacko: which i found odd as Saffron is more a human name :lol:
Felix (always always will mean felix off the advert lol)
Milo (cats name to me)

Also not keen on xanier/zander whatever it is i just don't understand it :shrug: 
Maybe from different areas names are alright and are common in the area etc from place to place names change dramaticly


----------



## Blah11

i dont like americany names lol. Names like brandon, jackson, peyton, logan, casey, cody, etc etc. Also hate names that are spelled really stupidly and then the parents moan about a teacher mispelling Caylee or something lol. Surnames as first names too like Parker, Donovan, Easton etc etc

Also rapidly going off some girl names but its just cos theyre common now. Theyre nice names just over used these days - eve/evie, ava, lily, daisy, poppy etc


----------



## Kimmer

I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...

Aoife
Sinéad
Siobhán
Áine
Aisling
Cáit
Róisín
Emer/Eimear
Aoibheann
Aoibhe
Sadbh
Mairéad
Síofra
Máire
Caoimhe
Sorcha
Niamh
Maebh
Saoirse
Gráinne
Orlaith
Caitríona
Eilish
Ailish
Ailbhe
Eithne
Muireann
Bébhinn
Bláthnaid
Clíodhna 
Dearbhai
Chlodagh
Réaltín
Caoilfhionn
Iseult
Nóinín

I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:

I also dislike all the older names: Alfie, Archie, Maggie, Brian etc. My minds gone blank now!


----------



## moomin_troll

my sil is called Caitríona but her name is spelt catreona instead


----------



## Becyboo__x

Kimmer- My went blank you reminded me of Archie... i knew there was 2 beginning with A that remind me of pet names :lol:


----------



## KiansMummy

Old fashioned names like - Mary, Alice, Lily, Margaret, Edward, William, Andrew, Colin etc


----------



## Blah11

moomin_troll said:


> my sil is called Caitríona but her name is spelt catreona instead

Catriona here is pronounced as Ka-tree-na usually and not Ka-tree-oh-na! It's weird.


----------



## Lottie86

Kimmer said:


> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife
> Sinéad
> Siobhán
> Áine
> Aisling
> Cáit
> Róisín
> Emer/Eimear
> Aoibheann
> Aoibhe
> Sadbh
> Mairéad
> Síofra
> Máire
> Caoimhe
> Sorcha
> Niamh
> Maebh
> Saoirse
> Gráinne
> Orlaith
> Caitríona
> Eilish
> Ailish
> Ailbhe
> Eithne
> Muireann
> Bébhinn
> Bláthnaid
> Clíodhna
> Dearbhai
> Chlodagh
> Réaltín
> Caoilfhionn
> Iseult
> Nóinín
> 
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:

I loooove most of the names on that list. One of our top 2 names is on it :cloud9: (7 out of the 8 girls names I came up for my girls names list are on that list in fact lol) 

Thereagain I get _really_ annoyed by stupid anglicised spelling of Irish and Scottish names. It's real bugbear of mine. 

I hate all names that have got weird spellings/formats as the parents want to make the name 'different'. I'm a Charlotte and met a Sharlotte a while ago as her Mum said it shouldn't start with a C as it sounds like it should start with an S :wacko: Never understood this whole 'names should be pronounced exactly as they are spelt' train of thought some people have, if you like a name learn to spell it!!


----------



## aliyah_112

anything beginning with an 'X' i really dislike.. don't even know why! :haha: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Blah11 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> my sil is called Caitríona but her name is spelt catreona instead
> 
> Catriona here is pronounced as Ka-tree-na usually and not Ka-tree-oh-na! It's weird.Click to expand...

yeah my sils name is pronounced ka tree oh na. i dont like her but i quiet like the name. my mil was only adventurous with her girls names cuz her 2 boys 1 being my oh she just swapped their names around. my oh is thomas james and his little brother is james thomas hahaha


----------



## aliyah_112

moomin_troll said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> my sil is called Caitríona but her name is spelt catreona instead
> 
> Catriona here is pronounced as Ka-tree-na usually and not Ka-tree-oh-na! It's weird.Click to expand...
> 
> *yeah my sils name is pronounced ka tree oh na.* i dont like her but i quiet like the name. my mil was only adventurous with her girls names cuz her 2 boys 1 being my oh she just swapped their names around. my oh is thomas james and his little brother is james thomas hahahaClick to expand...

Isn't that just 'Katrina'?x


----------



## moomin_troll

no its not katrina which is pronounced ka tree na my sils name has a oh sound in it hence being ka tree OH na :)


----------



## aliyah_112

oh yes, silly me :dohh: how is it spelt? :flower: xx


----------



## moomin_troll

aliyah_112 said:


> oh yes, silly me :dohh: how is it spelt? :flower: xx

her name is spelt catreona. really gets on her nerves if someone calls her katrina lol


----------



## aliyah_112

aw i like it! and i'm not surprised.. i get so fed up when people mispronounce my name :dohh: xx


----------



## mushroom

Kimmer said:


> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> Cáit- CAWTCH
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:

There I pronounced them for you! :) I get what you're saying that some are very hard to pronounce but you're ignoring why- because they are in a foreign language. It comes across as offensive to blast a language like that. Obviously you're perfectly entitled to dislike them and correctly say that yes some are quite difficult to pronounce but I do think you should take into account that they are not deliberately so- it's because they are in Irish. It's not the fault of the names that they are used abroad where the language is unfamiliar. Your point about pronouncing/spelling them could be said for a whole host of new modern names or names spelled differently too. Those Irish names have a cultural background, a good few are thousands of years old. Their spelling and pronunciations makes perfect sense to me since I'm fluent!

I have no problem with anglicising them. Makes perfect sense- the beauty of the name but easy to pronounce. Wouldn't be the biggest fan of their usage here in Ireland but in the North and abroad- absolutely fine, and good to see.

I don't like the name Caitríona!It is my name (Catherine) in Irish, never liked it, and when in Irish summer college I got forcibly called it. Ughh! hate Maura, Bridget, Josephine, Geraldine, Fergus, Fergal, Concepta, Agnes, Paula, Pauline, Claudine, Noreen. I am not a fan of the Jayden/Kayden names either. I do know a 20 year old Jayden (shocked the name was around in 91!) and it suits him but I still don't like it.


----------



## emyandpotato

Becyboo__x said:


> Angus will always remind me of
> Angus, thongs and perfect snogging film :lol:
> 
> just the cat is called angus and thats the only time iv ever heard it :shrug:
> 
> Iv said before though im not a fan of names people give there pet dogs/cats
> 
> Alfie and Archie (to me is what old people call there dogs)
> Jasper (neighbour had a dog called it)
> Bailey (because its my dogs name)
> OH's got a cat called Saffron :wacko: which i found odd as Saffron is more a human name :lol:
> Felix (always always will mean felix off the advert lol)
> Milo (cats name to me)
> 
> Also not keen on xanier/zander whatever it is i just don't understand it :shrug:
> Maybe from different areas names are alright and are common in the area etc from place to place names change dramaticly

I LOVE boys names that can be used for pet dogs, particularly sheep dogs. Infact I don't know if I'd consider a name that couldn't be used for a puppy. My little boy is gonna be Rory Oscar which is probably exactly what you hate :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

No i don't consider Rory as a pet name! i love that name :)
Oscar im not so keen on but each to there own .. some names now people call pets names that id call my kid :dohh: like bella .. for me its because theres reasons behind them if there wasnt any reasons i would like them :haha: :winkwink:

but no i like what your son's name is going to be :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

emyandpotato said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Angus will always remind me of
> Angus, thongs and perfect snogging film :lol:
> 
> just the cat is called angus and thats the only time iv ever heard it :shrug:
> 
> Iv said before though im not a fan of names people give there pet dogs/cats
> 
> Alfie and Archie (to me is what old people call there dogs)
> Jasper (neighbour had a dog called it)
> Bailey (because its my dogs name)
> OH's got a cat called Saffron :wacko: which i found odd as Saffron is more a human name :lol:
> Felix (always always will mean felix off the advert lol)
> Milo (cats name to me)
> 
> Also not keen on xanier/zander whatever it is i just don't understand it :shrug:
> Maybe from different areas names are alright and are common in the area etc from place to place names change dramaticly
> 
> I LOVE boys names that can be used for pet dogs, particularly sheep dogs. Infact I don't know if I'd consider a name that couldn't be used for a puppy. My little boy is gonna be Rory Oscar which is probably exactly what you hate :haha:Click to expand...

I think Rory Oscar is an adorable name! :)


----------



## andella95

I think Neveah is dreadful. Not a big fan of Cash.

Don't know why any parent would give their kids names with weird spellings, either.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont like Nevaeh either! Makes me cringe.

Other than that, I have names I dont like but each to own. I am keen on original spellings though and no Z's instead of S's x


----------



## MiissDior

Kimmer said:


> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife
> Sinéad
> Siobhán
> Áine
> Aisling
> Cáit
> Róisín
> Emer/Eimear
> Aoibheann
> Aoibhe
> Sadbh
> Mairéad
> Síofra
> Máire
> Caoimhe
> Sorcha
> Niamh
> Maebh
> Saoirse
> Gráinne
> Orlaith
> Caitríona
> Eilish
> Ailish
> Ailbhe
> Eithne
> Muireann
> Bébhinn
> Bláthnaid
> Clíodhna
> Dearbhai
> Chlodagh
> Réaltín
> Caoilfhionn
> Iseult
> Nóinín
> 
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> I also dislike all the older names: Alfie, Archie, Maggie, Brian etc. My minds gone blank now!

Im irish and dont like irish names myself

btw hope this helps on some of your above names :flower:
Aoife pronuced E-Fa
Sinéad pronuced Shin-ead
Siobhán pronuced shove-awn
Áine pronuced an-ya
Aisling pronuced ash-ling
Cáit pronuced cat
Róisín pronuced ro-sheen
Emer/Eimear pronuced e-mer
Aoibheann pronunced a-veen
Aoibhe pronunced e-fa
Sadbh actually dunno, i hate it..
Mairéad pronunced mar-aid
Síofra - :shrug:
Máire pronuced marry
Caoimhe pronunced key-vah
Sorcha pronunced sorce-kah
Niamh pronunced neeve
Maebh :shrug:
Saoirse pronunced sorce-kah
Gráinne pronunced Grawn-ya
Orlaith pronunced or -la 
Caitríona pronunced cat-tri-na
Eilish pronunced a-lish
Ailish same as above
Ailbhe pronunced e-vah
Eithne pronunced eat-in
Muireann pronunced more-ean
Bébhinn :shrug:
Bláthnaid pronunced blawn-aid
Clíodhna :shrug:
Dearbhai :shrug:
Chlodagh pronunced clo-da
Réaltín :shrug:
Caoilfhionn :shrug:
Iseult:shrug:
Nóinín:shrug:


----------



## MiissDior

mushroom said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> Cáit- CAWTCH
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> There I pronounced them for you! :) I get what you're saying that some are very hard to pronounce but you're ignoring why- because they are in a foreign language. It comes across as offensive to blast a language like that. Obviously you're perfectly entitled to dislike them and correctly say that yes some are quite difficult to pronounce but I do think you should take into account that they are not deliberately so- it's because they are in Irish. It's not the fault of the names that they are used abroad where the language is unfamiliar. Your point about pronouncing/spelling them could be said for a whole host of new modern names or names spelled differently too. Those Irish names have a cultural background, a good few are thousands of years old. Their spelling and pronunciations makes perfect sense to me since I'm fluent!
> 
> I have no problem with anglicising them. Makes perfect sense- the beauty of the name but easy to pronounce. Wouldn't be the biggest fan of their usage here in Ireland but in the North and abroad- absolutely fine, and good to see.
> 
> I don't like the name Caitríona!It is my name (Catherine) in Irish, never liked it, and when in Irish summer college I got forcibly called it. Ughh! hate Maura, Bridget, Josephine, Geraldine, Fergus, Fergal, Concepta, Agnes, Paula, Pauline, Claudine, Noreen. I am not a fan of the Jayden/Kayden names either. I do know a 20 year old Jayden (shocked the name was around in 91!) and it suits him but I still don't like it.Click to expand...

:dohh: had sent my reply when i read this :haha:
iv one of those names you mentioned and i HATE my name... PAULINE:growlmad: why my mam called me that il never understand
my sons name is Cayden :haha:
i LOVE it, its got special meaning to me
it was name i had picked if my lil girl was a boy
my lil girl was born a girl obv but sadly died
and afterwards i found out the meaning of the name cayden
found out then in 09 i was pregnant with a boy
and the only name i wanted was cayden, i had a eventful, tough pregnancy and he faught the whole way, so for me there was no option his name was cayden it means fighter.. and i still LOVE it...

my oh sis called her new baby hes 6mths Jayden :haha:

just shows how everyones taste difffers:flower:


----------



## Guera

I think it is funny that so many people dont like Daniel. That is OH and oldest ds name, actually OH hates it too, but I love it. Sounds very strong to me. No offense taken of course, just a comment. 

I dont like
Earl
Carl
Harold, anything that sounds old like that. 
Most 80s names, crystal, tiffany, jennifer, amy, lisa, 
brian, jeff, scott, mike,


----------



## JosieM

samanthaaa said:


> Not trying to offend anyone... just curious as to what names some people dislike.
> 
> 
> I can't stand names like Jayden/Aiden/Hayden/Kaden. Not even because every kid seems to be named one of those nowadays. They're cute names for like, toddlers but it's an immature/unproffesional name for an adult.

I don't like Jayden/Hayden/Kaden also but I like Aidan, here it's a name that's been in use for ages so lots of men are called it. I really dislike a lot of names, eg. Cori, Jack, Jake and so many girl's names are way too common now like Eva, Evie and Eve.


----------



## JosieM

Kimmer said:


> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...!

Wow! That's an ignorant thing to say. The spelling may be ridiculous to you because it's another language! I'm proud that my son has an Irish name and chances are this baby will too, it makes a change from all the common baby names.


----------



## welshwarriors

Ive got a few lol 
Jamie 
Maddison 
Ava
River
Summer
Autumn
Destiny
Alfie (reminds me of an 80s show, you know the one with the hairy alien lol)
Crystal
Malcolm
Noel (reminds me of a really whiny child I had once in nursery)
Milo


----------



## mushroom

MiissDior said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> Cáit- CAWTCH
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> There I pronounced them for you! :) I get what you're saying that some are very hard to pronounce but you're ignoring why- because they are in a foreign language. It comes across as offensive to blast a language like that. Obviously you're perfectly entitled to dislike them and correctly say that yes some are quite difficult to pronounce but I do think you should take into account that they are not deliberately so- it's because they are in Irish. It's not the fault of the names that they are used abroad where the language is unfamiliar. Your point about pronouncing/spelling them could be said for a whole host of new modern names or names spelled differently too. Those Irish names have a cultural background, a good few are thousands of years old. Their spelling and pronunciations makes perfect sense to me since I'm fluent!
> 
> I have no problem with anglicising them. Makes perfect sense- the beauty of the name but easy to pronounce. Wouldn't be the biggest fan of their usage here in Ireland but in the North and abroad- absolutely fine, and good to see.
> 
> I don't like the name Caitríona!It is my name (Catherine) in Irish, never liked it, and when in Irish summer college I got forcibly called it. Ughh! hate Maura, Bridget, Josephine, Geraldine, Fergus, Fergal, Concepta, Agnes, Paula, Pauline, Claudine, Noreen. I am not a fan of the Jayden/Kayden names either. I do know a 20 year old Jayden (shocked the name was around in 91!) and it suits him but I still don't like it.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: had sent my reply when i read this :haha:
> iv one of those names you mentioned and i HATE my name... PAULINE:growlmad: why my mam called me that il never understand
> my sons name is Cayden :haha:
> i LOVE it, its got special meaning to me
> it was name i had picked if my lil girl was a boy
> my lil girl was born a girl obv but sadly died
> and afterwards i found out the meaning of the name cayden
> found out then in 09 i was pregnant with a boy
> and the only name i wanted was cayden, i had a eventful, tough pregnancy and he faught the whole way, so for me there was no option his name was cayden it means fighter.. and i still LOVE it...
> 
> my oh sis called her new baby hes 6mths Jayden :haha:
> 
> just shows how everyones taste difffers:flower:Click to expand...



Ah hate is a strong word...it's more like I'm not a fan of the -ayden names and wouldn't name my (future..) children those names! I'll reserve hate for Agnes and Concepta though ha. I much prefer Pauline to Josephine. Good for you if you love the name Cayden! It's great that the name has such meaning for you. :flower: I love some Irish names, definitely not all of them and not the very common ones.


----------



## JosieM

Mushroom when I got to hospital to have Odhrán the midwife who assessed me was called Concepta and she was so annoying! She wanted to send me home as it was my first baby, an hour later I was 7cm and climbing the walls in pain! Can't say that would be a favourite name of mine either. She was a young midwife but it's not a name I'd associate with a younger person.


----------



## mushroom

JosieM said:


> Mushroom when I got to hospital to have Odhrán the midwife who assessed me was called Concepta and she was so annoying! She wanted to send me home as it was my first baby, an hour later I was 7cm and climbing the walls in pain! Can't say that would be a favourite name of mine either. She was a young midwife but it's not a name I'd associate with a younger person.


:haha: Yeah I could only really picture nuns having the name? It's just so old-fashioned! I have a friend called Doreen who hates the name but Concepta is just on another level.

What names are you considering for your second baby? I'm years away from TTC but me and my OH discuss names all the time..Sadbh is a winner anyway!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Maman said:


> im not a lover of jayden kayden hayden either. i dont like dylan, callum, connor, kieran, archie, alfie... and girls names i dont like scarlet chantelle or chanel, kayla, lily, maddison, ruby, thalia, chardonnay (why would you do that?!) or any names that are just normal names spelt incorrectly ie. kloe, khlowee, deeviyne... it looks like the parent couldnt spell.
> 
> I hate when people spell my name as katy... its katIE.

Heehee, I'm a Katy and I hate when people spell my name Katie! I feel your pain, no-one ever gets it right! And it used to royally piss me off that there were never any of the 'name' things like mugs etc that you get in card shops that had the right spelling on! :haha:

For baby names I don't like the '-ayden' names for boys, or anything blatantly made up or misspelled...I will be imagining my babies as doctors or other professional adults when we name them! I'm not keen on anything that's overly popular, I don't fancy my poor child being one of 15 Jacks or Lilys in his/her class at school. I just hope the names we DO like don't get too popular when we have our kids!


----------



## Crannog

JosieM said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...!
> 
> Wow! That's an ignorant thing to say. The spelling may be ridiculous to you because it's another language! I'm proud that my son has an Irish name and chances are this baby will too, it makes a change from all the common baby names.Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you Josiem. They are pronounced as they are spelt in Irish. Unfortunately far too many beautiful names have become anglicised, but thankfully lots of the original Irish names are making a comeback.


----------



## fairy_gem

I dislike names like Jayden/Cayden/Hayden too and Freddie, Beau, Donte, Silas, Kieran, Zachary, Nathan, Tyler, Kyle and many more.

For girls, I dislike Arianna, Tegan, Claire, Kaitlyn, Faith, Hope, Nevaeh, Trinity, Madeline, Maddison and many more.


It's interesting to see different tastes.

x


----------



## sam#3

I agree with what someone said above about being a Jack or Lily...... awful common names. I regret giving my Harry his name because there are prob going to be a dozen of them in his class at school


----------



## JosieM

mushroom said:


> What names are you considering for your second baby? I'm years away from TTC but me and my OH discuss names all the time..Sadbh is a winner anyway!

For a boy possibly Oísin, I think it's harder to come up with boys' names. For a girl, maybe Méabh or Orlaith. At least you'll be well prepared when the time comes Mushroom!


----------



## glaciergirl

JosieM said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...!
> 
> Wow! That's an ignorant thing to say. The spelling may be ridiculous to you because it's another language! I'm proud that my son has an Irish name and chances are this baby will too, it makes a change from all the common baby names.Click to expand...

Also have to agree with this poster. Many different cultures have beautiful names and just because an English speaking person is unable to pronounce it does not make it odd. I am proud of my Indian name but I am fed up of people constantly telling me how unusual it is :growlmad: Its not unusual in Indian communities!! But then I do live and work in Dorset....


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Maman said:
> 
> 
> im not a lover of jayden kayden hayden either. i dont like dylan, callum, connor, kieran, archie, alfie... and girls names i dont like scarlet chantelle or chanel, kayla, lily, maddison, ruby, thalia, chardonnay (why would you do that?!) or any names that are just normal names spelt incorrectly ie. kloe, khlowee, deeviyne... it looks like the parent couldnt spell.
> 
> I hate when people spell my name as katy... its katIE.
> 
> Heehee, I'm a Katy and I hate when people spell my name Katie! I feel your pain, no-one ever gets it right! And it used to royally piss me off that there were never any of the 'name' things like mugs etc that you get in card shops that had the right spelling on! :haha:
> 
> For baby names I don't like the '-ayden' names for boys, or anything blatantly made up or misspelled...I will be imagining my babies as doctors or other professional adults when we name them! I'm not keen on anything that's overly popular, I don't fancy my poor child being one of 15 Jacks or Lilys in his/her class at school. I just hope the names we DO like don't get too popular when we have our kids!Click to expand...

I have said it on here once or twice but you can never be certain. I have a Matthew and Ruby. They are both the only children with those names in a school of 270 pupils. I think sometimes people dont use names because they think other people will. I know there are 2 Zephs and 2 Ezras in my daughters year. I also hear Rowan, Isla, Clementine and Tobias alot. I wouldn't say they were generally popular but I hear them more than I hear others. I dont think their is a Jack or Lilly in Matthews year group!.

I guess the issue is pick a name YOU like, not whether its popular or not.


----------



## glaciergirl

I guess the issue is pick a name YOU like said:

> Hear hear. My sister was worried after Crouchy called his girl Sophia Ruby - as she wanted Ruby as a first name for her baby girl. Her partner said it really doesn't matter - if you like it, stick with it!
> 
> :flower:


----------



## 20102001

I love but also hate the Ava's, Eva's, Evie's, Grace, Gracie's etc ...

And also I would NEVER use names such as Katie, Sarah, Laura, Gemma, Emma just because they're names that were dead common when I was at school.


----------



## 20102001

mushroom said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> *Cáit- CAWTCH*
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> *Saoirse- SEER-SHA*
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:Click to expand...

Cáit- CAWTCH ??
As in Couch, as in seatee or sofa? :haha:

I knew a girl in uni called Saoirse- SEER-SHA
She was nice and it's a nice name but she ended up telling us all to just call her seahourse! :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

glaciergirl said:


> I guess the issue is pick a name YOU like said:
> 
> Hear hear. My sister was worried after Crouchy called his girl Sophia Ruby - as she wanted Ruby as a first name for her baby girl. Her partner said it really doesn't matter - if you like it, stick with it!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I think Ruby is a lovely name ;) OH brought me a Ruby necklace after I had my daughter and now she is old enough to understand that her name means Red Gem and she loves it :)Click to expand...


----------



## ilvmylbug

I knew this was going to be a controversial thread but just to put my two cents in -

I don't like the name Whitney. For some reason, it just has this snobby or stuck up connotation to me. All the girls I've known with this name are complete b*tches. :roll:

That's just my past experience though, I could very possibly meet a nice one. :haha:


----------



## mushroom

20102001 said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> *Cáit- CAWTCH*
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> *Saoirse- SEER-SHA*
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cáit- CAWTCH ??
> As in Couch, as in seatee or sofa? :haha:
> 
> I knew a girl in uni called Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> She was nice and it's a nice name but she ended up telling us all to just call her seahourse! :dohh:Click to expand...



Haha nope it's actually very difficult to phonetically spell it- WAY harder than the rest of the names! It's kind of like CAWCH if that makes it eaier? Much harsher sound than couch! And a definite 'caw' sound. Cáitlín would be CAWCH-leen...but Caitlin is Kate-lyn! Depends if you put in the fadas (accents over letters) or not.

I actually don't know any Saoirses! It was big around the time of Ireland's independence because it means Freedom but it's onl got popularagain in the last few years. Nice though.


----------



## mushroom

JosieM said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> What names are you considering for your second baby? I'm years away from TTC but me and my OH discuss names all the time..Sadbh is a winner anyway!
> 
> For a boy possibly Oísin, I think it's harder to come up with boys' names. For a girl, maybe Méabh or Orlaith. At least you'll be well prepared when the time comes Mushroom!Click to expand...


Yeah I don't think there's as many nice Irish boys names. Oisín and Maebh are both on my 'list', I love them! Pity my OH doesn't...yet. Ooo Orlaith is lovely too. Best of luck choosing your names!


----------



## gaer

Im with you on the hayden, jayden, jaylynn... I too cannot stand when parents mispell names trying to be different.
I have a cousin who named her child Chloe, but spelled kloi. She gets called "kloy". AH!
For my youth I hated my own name. Im over that now though!
I dislike the name Jason, simply because Ive only met Jason's that were disagreeable people.
Gaerwen


----------



## mlesfink

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dont like Nevaeh either! Makes me cringe.
> 
> Other than that, I have names I dont like but each to own. I am keen on original spellings though and no Z's instead of S's x

Agree! Nevaeh is the worst name on the planet - trash! I'm getting quite tired of Abby and Sophia as well and don't get me started on the ayden names for boys...sissy names.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't think i dare tell anyone my names iv got picked 
out for this baby :dohh: people probs say something bad
about them both :haha: but spose its each to there own
i just get put off by others opinions haha glad im keeping
them quite till 20 weeks or even birth :lol:


----------



## mlesfink

It's cool! No one but my husband and I like the names we have picked out! I could care less - you should too.


----------



## birdiex

Mlesfink, I love your sons name!


----------



## mlesfink

birdiex said:


> Mlesfink, I love your sons name!

Thank you! Named him after Peter Fonda's character in Easy Rider. He likes it too ;)


----------



## krismarie621

There's no name that I really HATE.....but I do find that some people "ruin" names for me. Like, I'll never name my child Tara because I know a Tara who is a total nut job....I'll never name my child Brandon because that was the name of my first boyfriend....I'll never name my child Jason because all the Jason's I know are slimy characters....LOL


----------



## Kimmer

:rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!

I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.


----------



## mlesfink

Kimmer said:


> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.

It probably makes you racist too haha!


----------



## mushroom

Kimmer said:


> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.



You're perfectly entitled to not like Irish names! The point was, you called the spelling and pronunciation ridiculous. It is not ridiculous as the names are in Irish, not English, and it is not the names fault they are used outside of Ireland. They make perfect sense...in IRISH. It comes across badly. I doubt you would say the same thing about other ethnic names. There is a difference in saying 'I think that's an ugly name, I'd NEVER use it' and what you said. I was not alone in finding issue with your post by the way, a good few others had the same point as me.

Nobody is saying you can't say you don't like the names, and obviously yes they would be difficult outside of Ireland. But blasting them for their spelling and pronunciation because they are in a different language IS ignorant.


----------



## 20102001

mushroom said:


> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> *Cáit- CAWTCH*
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> *Saoirse- SEER-SHA*
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cáit- CAWTCH ??
> As in Couch, as in seatee or sofa? :haha:
> 
> I knew a girl in uni called Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> She was nice and it's a nice name but she ended up telling us all to just call her seahourse! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nope it's actually very difficult to phonetically spell it- WAY harder than the rest of the names! It's kind of like CAWCH if that makes it eaier? Much harsher sound than couch! And a definite 'caw' sound. Cáitlín would be CAWCH-leen...but Caitlin is Kate-lyn! Depends if you put in the fadas (accents over letters) or not.
> 
> I actually don't know any Saoirses! It was big around the time of Ireland's independence because it means Freedom but it's onl got popularagain in the last few years. Nice though.Click to expand...

So a bit more like 'Core-ch'? :D
I am actually really bad a pronouning things I read :dohh: :haha:

Aw well I actually know two, and they were housemates :haha:
Is a lovely name but only now you've done the pronouncations acan I actually pronounce is .... wish I had seen this when I saw her a lot she probably thinks I'm a right pleb lol 

Hmmm ... I'm actaully considering it as a name now ...
But I'm not Irish nor is OH ... hmmm :flower:


----------



## mushroom

20102001 said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20102001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> *Cáit- CAWTCH*
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> *Saoirse- SEER-SHA*
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cáit- CAWTCH ??
> As in Couch, as in seatee or sofa? :haha:
> 
> I knew a girl in uni called Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> She was nice and it's a nice name but she ended up telling us all to just call her seahourse! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nope it's actually very difficult to phonetically spell it- WAY harder than the rest of the names! It's kind of like CAWCH if that makes it eaier? Much harsher sound than couch! And a definite 'caw' sound. Cáitlín would be CAWCH-leen...but Caitlin is Kate-lyn! Depends if you put in the fadas (accents over letters) or not.
> 
> I actually don't know any Saoirses! It was big around the time of Ireland's independence because it means Freedom but it's onl got popularagain in the last few years. Nice though.Click to expand...
> 
> So a bit more like 'Core-ch'? :D
> I am actually really bad a pronouning things I read :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Aw well I actually know two, and they were housemates :haha:
> Is a lovely name but only now you've done the pronouncations acan I actually pronounce is .... wish I had seen this when I saw her a lot she probably thinks I'm a right pleb lol
> 
> Hmmm ... I'm actaully considering it as a name now ...
> But I'm not Irish nor is OH ... hmmm :flower:Click to expand...


Ah no it's very difficult to describe the sound. Nah no r sound in it- a bit more like saying couch but replacing the 'ou' sound with 'aw'. I don't think you'll come across that one much anyway!

Yeah it is nice isn't it, be prepared for you and your child to be pronouncing it for life though!


----------



## JosieM

Kimmer said:


> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.

Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.


----------



## andella95

JosieM said:


> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.
> 
> Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.Click to expand...

Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?


----------



## mlesfink

Break it up, break it up ladies! All of the names in this post suck.


----------



## Bartness

Irish names are difficult to pronounce, I wont even try to pronounce them. Just safer that way!

American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...

And I love the -Aiden names! My NEICE is Aiden Grace. My altime favorite boys names is Brayden (OH hated it). OH's favorite boys name is Jayden (I think its more of girls name, there for said no to it). 

Cant stand the names: Cassidy, Bridget, Carmen, Cloe, Sheena, and a ton of others as well.


----------



## muyenp

like some of the others, i don't like names that are super common. These include, but not limited to: 

michael 
john 
david 
brian
chris 
jennifer
jessica
michelle


----------



## JosieM

andella95 said:


> Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?

The other poster didn't just say she hated Irish names, her post came across as critical of Irish as a language and was ignorant of the fact that the names are apparently difficult to spell and pronounciate because they form part of a different language which is unique to Ireland.


----------



## LunaRose

Wow, loads of people hate Jayden! I may be a bit bias as my son is Jayden, but I absolutely adore the name! I think it just has a lovely sound to it!

.. But then again I don't like Aiden, Hayden or Kaden! :haha:




I know old fashioned names are coming back into fashion and I love them but there are some that should just remain in the past!

Like ...

Cuthbert, Edger, Gilbert, Cyril, Silas, Cedric, Bruce, Herbert ..

Bertha, Francine, Gladys, Agnes, Ethel, Mavis, Winifred, Ethel, Sybil ..


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont think id care if someone said they didnt like my boys name,like lunarose said i love it because its my boys name lol
....altho i havent seen it listed YAY lol


----------



## mushroom

andella95 said:


> JosieM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.
> 
> Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?Click to expand...


'American' names are in English. They are not in a different language. Blasting them does not blast a language. Irish (Gaeilge) IS a language vastly different from English, so the names have completely different sounds and spellings. It is the same as criticising Welsh, Indian, African names for being tough to spell or tough to pronounce. So what? They're not in English! It is ignorant to blast ALL Irish names because the person is not familiar with the language. Full stop.


----------



## Britt11

andella95 said:


> JosieM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.
> 
> Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?Click to expand...

I agree with this statement, good point :thumbup:
I dont think all Irish names should be critisized nor do I think someone should make a comment that they "hate all American names" as that DOES put down the American culture whether its in English or not. Its just as bad as someone from North America saying, I cant stand English names- its plain rude and I am sure it would cause offense to lots of ladies

I think this thread was started to list specific names and not cultures so lets please stick with that


----------



## andella95

mushroom said:


> andella95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosieM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.
> 
> Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'American' names are in English. They are not in a different language. Blasting them does not blast a language. Irish (Gaeilge) IS a language vastly different from English, so the names have completely different sounds and spellings. It is the same as criticising Welsh, Indian, African names for being tough to spell or tough to pronounce. So what? They're not in English! It is ignorant to blast ALL Irish names because the person is not familiar with the language. Full stop.Click to expand...

It's not about language...it's about culture, as language is an important part of culture. To even stereotype and say that American names are "made up" as another poster has done just shows ignorance. 

BTW, I've never heard of ANYONE naming their baby Chiquita! LMAO!


----------



## Britt11

completely agree :hugs:


----------



## Nic1107

Technically "Chiquita" would be Spanish. :winkwink:

I don't like the name "Nicole", too bad it's my name! lol I'm not a fan of the "-ayden" trend either because it's MASSIVELY overdone here. Same with Emma, Sophie, Olivia, Morgan. Not a fan of the names from my mom's generation either: Linda, Janet, Carol, Deborah, Diane, that sort of thing. 
As for boy's names, my least favourite would have to be "Duane". Dwayyyyne. Ick! lol


----------



## mushroom

andella95 said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andella95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JosieM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.
> 
> Your post did come across as ignorant to me as it's not just one or two names you dislike but all 'Irish-type names' so you're basically criticising an entire language, to say that kids would spend the rest of their lives spelling them out and that you can't pronounce one of them may be true for someone completely unfamiliar with the names or outside of Ireland but not for most Irish people. You are perfectly entitled not to like Irish names, each to their own, it's the way you expressed this dislike which showed a lack of respect for the language. I would imagine you would've received some negative responses had you made a similar post about another language and names in this language, eg Welsh.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, someone said they hated American names...what's the difference?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'American' names are in English. They are not in a different language. Blasting them does not blast a language. Irish (Gaeilge) IS a language vastly different from English, so the names have completely different sounds and spellings. It is the same as criticising Welsh, Indian, African names for being tough to spell or tough to pronounce. So what? They're not in English! It is ignorant to blast ALL Irish names because the person is not familiar with the language. Full stop.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about language...it's about culture, as language is an important part of culture. To even stereotype and say that American names are "made up" as another poster has done just shows ignorance.
> 
> BTW, I've never heard of ANYONE naming their baby Chiquita! LMAO!Click to expand...



Yes in the case of American names, it is about culture but her problem with Irish names was entirely language-based. To criticise both as a group is bad either way.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think it might have been an american who said that american names are 'made up' :haha:


----------



## Bartness

I think it was I that said American names are made up...and yes I am American! 

Not all American names are made up, just the majority of them. 

And to clarify I do tech support and I hear on a daily basis some of the weirdest names ever...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I used to work in an outbound call center. It really sucks when you've got to ask for the person with a name you can't pronounce.. I know how others feel though when calling me (I'm an insurance agent now & get calls 24/7) & can't pronounce my name! It's v.v. unusual. I don't think I know anyone with 'made-up' names. In Florida, it's very diverse & most people are American, but down the line somewhee, they've com from another country. (I think that's the whole US!) :haha:


----------



## Bartness

when I was looking up names for Jaxon I would find names and the meaning listed on them was "made up" and a lot names I here I had never heard of before and I think they are madeup. One of my co-workers is named Jomaque, and she said IT IS made up!


----------



## Avalanche

Kimmer said:


> :rofl: Love how I come back to this thread to see I've been called ignorant for not liking Irish names!
> 
> I just don't like the names, I don't like the spelling.. how ignorant of me.

I don't think you're ignorant at all it's just a shame you think that and would write off a whole language. 

In general reply to the thread, Celtic names are common in Scotland also. My DD is Niamh and I've never had to spell her name once, or help anyone with pronunciation. However when I go to England, people want to turn my name from Nicola to Nichola so I have to always spell my name. Also, in all the years I lived abroad no one ever pronounced it correct once. No matter where you go in the world, even the simplest names will need to be spelled out sometimes. Name your children what you want, and what you find beautiful because they are _your_ children.


----------



## JosieM

Well said Avalanche. At the end of the day all that matters is that your OH and you love your children's names, and hopefully they will too.


----------



## hisgirl

I hate the whole group of Aiden names, sounds soft. also hate names that are regular words...hope, faith, etc., and names that are used on both sexes...Darcy, Jamie etc.

Dont like place names like Paris, India, China, etc

Names that have useless extra letters, like an h at the end of sara, drives me nuts. Also dont like these ones

Kelsey
Chelsea
Britney
Olivia
McKenna
McKenzie
Morgan
Kristen
Rachel or rachelle
Paula
Gina
Brianna
Brenna
Tara
Shayna
Sheena

for boys I dislike

Peter
Caleb 
Joshua
brent
harrison
Cameron
Alex
Brady
Brody... actually I dont like and boy names that end in y or ie...sounds too cutesy and soft for a boy.
Zach
Spencer
and any 3 letter name starting with an 'r' aka rob, ray, roy, ron, etc. everyone ive met by those names was a tool. 

No offense to those who like these, or are named these, or like someone with those names.


----------



## hakunamatata

I dislike Gertrude and Bartholomew.


----------



## Christine1993

hisgirl said:


> I hate the whole group of Aiden names, sounds soft. also hate names that are regular words...hope, faith, etc., and names that are used on both sexes...Darcy, Jamie etc.
> 
> Dont like place names like Paris, India, China, etc
> 
> Names that have useless extra letters, like an h at the end of sara, drives me nuts. Also dont like these ones
> 
> Kelsey
> Chelsea
> Britney
> Olivia
> McKenna
> McKenzie
> Morgan
> Kristen
> Rachel or rachelle
> Paula
> Gina
> Brianna
> Brenna
> Tara
> Shayna
> Sheena
> 
> for boys I dislike
> 
> Peter
> Caleb
> Joshua
> brent
> harrison
> Cameron
> Alex
> Brady
> Brody... actually I dont like and boy names that end in y or ie...sounds too cutesy and soft for a boy.
> Zach
> Spencer
> and any 3 letter name starting with an 'r' aka rob, ray, roy, ron, etc. everyone ive met by those names was a tool.
> 
> No offense to those who like these, or are named these, or like someone with those names.


'sara' and 'sarah' can be completely different.

sara can be pronounced - Sa - ra

sarah can be pronounced - sar - AH

personally i don't hate any names. i love irish names.


----------



## elephant29

I'm not a big fan of names such as Amy-lee, Cindy-lee etc. I dont mean to offend anyone but they remind me a bit of neds and what they would name their kids (at least in my town that seems to be the case!)

My name is Lucille. It's pretty old fashioned and not many of them about now. I've always been called Lucie though which is a bit better.

My daughter's name is Aria and I dont think there are to many Aria's around either. We have one of those annoyingly spelled different middle names for her which is Mai (May). I know it could be spelled the correct way but we both liked this spelling and it went well so Aria Mai she is although they are 2 seperate names so she will be known as just Aria:winkwink:.

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

elephant29 said:


> I'm not a big fan of names such as Amy-lee, Cindy-lee etc. I dont mean to offend anyone but they remind me a bit of neds and what they would name their kids (at least in my town that seems to be the case!)
> 
> My name is Lucille. It's pretty old fashioned and not many of them about now. I've always been called Lucie though which is a bit better.
> 
> My daughter's name is Aria and I dont think there are to many Aria's around either. We have one of those annoyingly spelled different middle names for her which is Mai (May). I know it could be spelled the correct way but we both liked this spelling and it went well so Aria Mai she is although they are 2 seperate names so she will be known as just Aria:winkwink:.
> 
> xxx

Such a lovely name! goes really well and iv never heard it either :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

The only thing I dislike seeing is traditional names taken and spelt as they sound. They are beautiful as they are, and spelling them phonetically makes it looks like the parents didn't know how to spell it.


----------



## Avalanche

elephant29 said:


> I'm not a big fan of names such as Amy-lee, Cindy-lee etc. I dont mean to offend anyone but they remind me a bit of neds and what they would name their kids (at least in my town that seems to be the case!)
> 
> My name is Lucille. It's pretty old fashioned and not many of them about now. I've always been called Lucie though which is a bit better.
> 
> My daughter's name is Aria and I dont think there are to many Aria's around either. We have one of those annoyingly spelled different middle names for her which is Mai (May). I know it could be spelled the correct way but we both liked this spelling and it went well so Aria Mai she is although they are 2 seperate names so she will be known as just Aria:winkwink:.
> 
> xxx

I think Mai is a nice spelling, it's unusual but still known :)


----------



## claire99991

samanthaaa said:


> Not trying to offend anyone... just curious as to what names some people dislike.
> 
> 
> I can't stand names like Jayden/Aiden/Hayden/Kaden. Not even because every kid seems to be named one of those nowadays. They're cute names for like, toddlers but it's an immature/unproffesional name for an adult.

my son is called jayden :rofl: i love it


----------



## claire99991

after reading on there is lots of Jayden haters :( 

its a lovely name!! :haha: .....feel the need to point that out as that is my sons name ;)

each to there owne of course .....:flower:


----------



## Christine1993

claire99991 said:


> after reading on there is lots of Jayden haters :(
> 
> its a lovely name!! :haha: .....feel the need to point that out as that is my sons name ;)
> 
> each to there owne of course .....:flower:


My son is called Aidan, and personally I like the 'ans' and 'ens' at the ends of boys names. There are a couple of Aidan/en haters too :( XX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Christine1993 said:


> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> after reading on there is lots of Jayden haters :(
> 
> its a lovely name!! :haha: .....feel the need to point that out as that is my sons name ;)
> 
> each to there owne of course .....:flower:
> 
> 
> My son is called Aidan, and personally I like the 'ans' and 'ens' at the ends of boys names. There are a couple of Aidan/en haters too :( XXClick to expand...

I always wanted to call my son Jayden! Unfortunately OH's cousin is named Jayden.. But I love the 'ans' & 'ens' also.


----------



## Nic1107

I actually loved the name Aidan before almost everyone I knew who had a boy within the same two-year span used the name! :haha: Same with Alexander; I LOVED that name but then like 5 of my friends named their boys Alex. :dohh: Either way, any name is better than some of the ones my husband picked out when I was pregnant; that man shouldn't be trusted to name a hamster much less a child! lol


----------



## katy1310

It's funny, I used to really worry about the fact that I wanted to use my mum's name, Anne, as a middle name if we had a girl but we'd have to put MIL's name, Mary, in as well so as not to cause offence....I never liked Mary as a name and thought it was really old fashioned. MiL had passed away by the time Sophie came along and when she was born it kind of felt right to put Mary in and I think as a whole, her name sounds really pretty!!!! Sophie Mary Anne. I can't believe how much my thoughts have changed!


----------



## claire99991

i love aiden as well x


----------



## MrsMalowey

I'm a Jayden/Hayden/Aiden hater too :( sorry! :blush: 

I saw a thread where a lady was looking for REALLY traditional english names like Harold, Arthur, Boris etc and i think they're are just toooo old. 

I also don't like Vicky, Martin, Phil, John - standard names like that. 

Sorry i dont mean to cause any offence !


----------



## LunaRose

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire99991 said:
> 
> 
> after reading on there is lots of Jayden haters :(
> 
> its a lovely name!! :haha: .....feel the need to point that out as that is my sons name ;)
> 
> each to there owne of course .....:flower:
> 
> 
> My son is called Aidan, and personally I like the 'ans' and 'ens' at the ends of boys names. There are a couple of Aidan/en haters too :( XXClick to expand...
> 
> I always wanted to call my son Jayden! Unfortunately OH's cousin is named Jayden.. But I love the 'ans' & 'ens' also.Click to expand...

I'm in the Jayden lovers club too :thumbup::haha:

I did love Aidan but my OH is Dan! Dan & Aidan looks a bit silly :D

I know a 20 year old Aidan & the name really suits him! I've _always_ thought he had such a handsome name, even though I was only 11 when we met!


----------



## moomin_troll

Aidan is a lovely name, i really liked it at one point.

puls aidan from sex and the city is gorgeous


----------



## Cherrybinky

I agree with what someone else said, I dont hate any name as such but some are ruined for me because theyre over used, chavy or just plain boring to me. 

Girls names I dislike:
Chantelle, Nicole, Jade, Tiffany, Courtney, Jasmin and anything spelt stupidly like Khloe. I heard a girl on the bus today reel off some names she had chosen for her baby and I cringed at the list. 

Boys names I dislike:
Jayden, Shane, Wayne and anything traditional like John, William, Henry, Michael or Christopher etc. 

I love unusual, foreign names or with a nice twist. 
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dont like Nevaeh either! Makes me cringe.
> 
> Other than that, I have names I dont like but each to own. I am keen on original spellings though and no Z's instead of S's x

OHs children are Xander and Isobel so weve chosen Z sounding names for new baby lol


----------



## annawrigley

I don't like common names, or stupidly spelt names. Worst one I've seen is Kaidii. :dohh: WHY?!


----------



## hot tea

I think the worst name I have ever heard was Adora Meea. So... Adore Me, basically. Just add an ah sound at the end. Nearly puked when I heard it, but laughed instead.


----------



## andella95

I just found out my sister's stepdaughter named her baby "Alexyce." 

Pronounced Alexis. 

Seriously, lol?


----------



## annawrigley

:dohh:
Yeah I just don't get it. They're gonna spend their whole life going "Hi, I'm John. Spelt Joihaeieneiegeixhn." 
I have an awkward surname, and it gets so tiresome every time you say your name over the phone just waiting for "Can you spell that for me please?" :dohh:


----------



## sophxx

im another jayden hater its really common 

i also dont like ocean armani or channel and names like that


----------



## PocoHR

I have come to hate Addison/Madison for girls (although three years ago I might have said differently). Also not a fan of Connor/Kaden/Jaden... They are too common and cutesy. Although for some reason, Hayden is still kind of appealing to me!

I have a cousin who named his baby Jaxon. I like it spelled normally, but to me "Jax" sounds like a soap opera character. I am not a fan of spelling things weird.


----------



## moomin_troll

my mate knows a woman whos called her daughter learna (lee r nah) i cant stand that name, and it doesnt sound great with a midlands accent either


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its about as bad as what someone called there twins
Kahlvin :wacko: (Calvin/Kalvin)
and
Kahliie :wacko: (Kayleigh/Kayley)or (Kallie)

unless there said different but the persons
from scotland i think :shrug: so maybe it makes
sense to others and there actually pronounced
different?


----------



## morri

MiissDior said:


> mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimmer said:
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the Irish type names where the spelling is just ridiculous and the kid will be spelling it out for the rest of their lives.. such as...
> 
> Aoife EE-FAH
> Sinéad SHI-NAYDE
> Siobhán- SHUV-AWN
> Áine- AWN-YAH
> Aisling- ASH-LING
> Cáit- CAWTCH
> Róisín- ROE- SHEEN
> Emer/Eimear- EE-MUR
> Aoibheann- EE-VEEN
> Aoibhe- EVA
> Sadbh- SIVE (rhymes with I've)
> Mairéad- MURR-ADE
> Síofra- SHEEF-RAH
> Máire- MOY-RAH
> Caoimhe- KWEE-VAH
> Sorcha- SOOR-KAH
> Niamh- NEEVE
> Maebh- MAVE
> Saoirse- SEER-SHA
> Gráinne- GRAWN-YAH
> Orlaith- OR-LAH
> Caitríona- Ca-TREEN-ah
> Eilish- EYE-LISH
> Ailish- A-LISH
> Ailbhe- ALVA
> Eithne- EHT-NAH
> Muireann- MWIR-IN
> Bébhinn- BAY-VIN
> Bláthnaid- BLOH-NID
> Clíodhna- CLEE-NA/CLEE-Oh-NA
> Dearbhail- DUR-VIL
> Chlodagh- CHLO-DAH
> Réaltín- RAIL-TEEN
> Caoilfhionn- KEEL-IN
> Iseult- EE-ZULT
> Nóinín- NO-NEEN
> I literally cannot pronounce one single one of those :dohh:
> 
> There I pronounced them for you! :) I get what you're saying that some are very hard to pronounce but you're ignoring why- because they are in a foreign language. It comes across as offensive to blast a language like that. Obviously you're perfectly entitled to dislike them and correctly say that yes some are quite difficult to pronounce but I do think you should take into account that they are not deliberately so- it's because they are in Irish. It's not the fault of the names that they are used abroad where the language is unfamiliar. Your point about pronouncing/spelling them could be said for a whole host of new modern names or names spelled differently too. Those Irish names have a cultural background, a good few are thousands of years old. Their spelling and pronunciations makes perfect sense to me since I'm fluent!
> 
> I have no problem with anglicising them. Makes perfect sense- the beauty of the name but easy to pronounce. Wouldn't be the biggest fan of their usage here in Ireland but in the North and abroad- absolutely fine, and good to see.
> 
> I don't like the name Caitríona!It is my name (Catherine) in Irish, never liked it, and when in Irish summer college I got forcibly called it. Ughh! hate Maura, Bridget, Josephine, Geraldine, Fergus, Fergal, Concepta, Agnes, Paula, Pauline, Claudine, Noreen. I am not a fan of the Jayden/Kayden names either. I do know a 20 year old Jayden (shocked the name was around in 91!) and it suits him but I still don't like it.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: had sent my reply when i read this :haha:
> iv one of those names you mentioned and i HATE my name... PAULINE:growlmad: why my mam called me that il never understand
> my sons name is Cayden :haha:
> i LOVE it, its got special meaning to me
> it was name i had picked if my lil girl was a boy
> my lil girl was born a girl obv but sadly died
> and afterwards i found out the meaning of the name cayden
> found out then in 09 i was pregnant with a boy
> and the only name i wanted was cayden, i had a eventful, tough pregnancy and he faught the whole way, so for me there was no option his name was cayden it means fighter.. and i still LOVE it...
> 
> my oh sis called her new baby hes 6mths Jayden :haha:
> 
> just shows how everyones taste difffers:flower:Click to expand...

I just guess that the name are at one end of the phonetic scale with finland bein the other end (as in a country which is very phonetic in spelling). (what you see is what you et kind of. Even English itsself hasn't got phonetics as their strong point lol, no surprise seeing the spelling hasnt changed a lot in a couple of hundred years..., in fact English is even one of the only languages that doesn't even have phonetic vowels .lol
I'd be quite interested to see how Irish phonetics work to see the logic behind their spelling :). 
Anyway on topic, There aren't many names i have a particular dislikening to but if there is one then it is Kevin purely because it is overused in Germany especially by the bottom end income group. (such as the German equivalent to chavs) mostly with a very German surname .. (and apart from that is that german rather pronounce it Ke-win rather than kevin. (It even spawned a name cateory called Kevinism(or chantalism for the female version)

Considering the spelling there is actually a law in Germany that says that the spelling must be a standard/common spelling of the name , and not something they imagined.


----------



## Cherrybinky

annawrigley said:


> :dohh:
> Yeah I just don't get it. They're gonna spend their whole life going "Hi, I'm John. Spelt Joihaeieneiegeixhn."
> I have an awkward surname, and it gets so tiresome every time you say your name over the phone just waiting for "Can you spell that for me please?" :dohh:

Oh dear that made ma laugh a lot. I have an awkward Surname too, its Norwegian so I was pleased my name was just Rachel, plain and simple and nothing dodgy because added to my surname it would have caused hell!


----------



## annawrigley

Cherrybinky said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :dohh:
> Yeah I just don't get it. They're gonna spend their whole life going "Hi, I'm John. Spelt Joihaeieneiegeixhn."
> I have an awkward surname, and it gets so tiresome every time you say your name over the phone just waiting for "Can you spell that for me please?" :dohh:
> 
> Oh dear that made ma laugh a lot. I have an awkward Surname too, its Norwegian so I was pleased my name was just Rachel, plain and simple and nothing dodgy because added to my surname it would have caused hell!Click to expand...

Haha I thought Anna is pretty easy to handle but I get Hannah alllll the time, and even Abby?


----------



## mum2almost2

I have always hated the names Tammy, Connor and Seth...


----------



## mommy43

i dont really hate any name but when one gets really popular it does put me off when i hear someone else has called their baby it its a bit different if u use it THEN it gets really popular 
i like different names but not ones that are obviously made up


----------



## 20102001

Gretal, Lucas and Lloyd all names MIL LOVES :sick:


----------



## JacquiKeren

Nigel, Jayden, Conner, Jake, Robert, Morgan, Logan, Ross, 

Chantelle, Lacey, Mercedes, Cameron, Kylie, Lucy, Millie, Maisy, Molly, Betty, Gloria, Jo, Katrina, Stephanie, Sasha, Susie, Susan, Marley.....just as well im having a boy!


----------



## mushroom

morri said:


> I just guess that the name are at one end of the phonetic scale with finland bein the other end (as in a country which is very phonetic in spelling). (what you see is what you et kind of. Even English itsself hasn't got phonetics as their strong point lol, no surprise seeing the spelling hasnt changed a lot in a couple of hundred years..., in fact English is even one of the only languages that doesn't even have phonetic vowels .lol
> I'd be quite interested to see how Irish phonetics work to see the logic behind their spelling :).
> Anyway on topic, There aren't many names i have a particular dislikening to but if there is one then it is Kevin purely because it is overused in Germany especially by the bottom end income group. (such as the German equivalent to chavs) mostly with a very German surname .. (and apart from that is that german rather pronounce it Ke-win rather than kevin. (It even spawned a name cateory called Kevinism(or chantalism for the female version)
> 
> Considering the spelling there is actually a law in Germany that says that the spelling must be a standard/common spelling of the name , and not something they imagined.


Yeah Irish is quite a tough language..fluency levels here are quite low as it almost totally died out a century ago and it is taught very badly in schools. The grammar is very irregular and tough! Spelling wise, there are no j's, p's, v's, k's, w's...and quite a few other letters I forget! Fadas are the accents over vowels, they change the sound and lengthen it..the most common one is over the e. Fear is pronounced far and means man...féar is pronounced fair and means grass. bh and mh together is extremely common in names..they make the 'v' sound. Strange looking spellings are generally caused by those groups of letters! Fadas too alter names drastically from what they appear. Irish is incredibly different from English! The word order is different too, but I think it's quite common for languages to have a different word order to English.


----------



## robinator

Sophia, Colleen, Heather, Emma, Ella, Janice, Heidi, Rachel, Stephanie, Michelle

Anthony, Jordan, Jayden, Mike, Taylor, Tyrone


----------



## moomin_troll

mum2almost2 said:


> I have always hated the names Tammy, Connor and Seth...

my sisters name is tamsin, which i think is gorgeous but she chooses to call herself Tammy....it drives me insane because i hate it too


----------



## yasmina123

belle1 said:


> Personal hates: Paris, Prada, Candice, Jean and sooooooooooo glad my neice didn't get called Alexis, What was she thinking, too beautiful to call her something that screams shoulder pads. Gary, Barry and Clive.
> I know all the above [apart from Alexis] but they don't suit the person.

There is truly nothing worse than Alexis or Paris...:nope:


----------



## Floralaura

McKenzie
Chanel
Chantelle
Levi
Mason
Chelsey
Brooklyn
Brittany
Courtney
Kenzie
Kenzo

Mis-spelt names..Khloe, Kourtney, Emaleigh and so on


----------



## kitty17

I do not like names that are surnames. If it bears sentimental relevance then that's fine, but just random surnames like Parker or Archer or Hunter - they just sound weird. I also don't like Hunter because it reminds me of one of the special infected in left 4 dead hahaha :amartass:


----------



## AfterAbigail

Its more the made up spelling of names that bugs me. I am probably just boring and traditional though ha


----------



## polo_princess

LOL @ this thread!!

I dont hate any names as such, hates a pretty strong word over just a baby name :lol: but im not keen on naming children after "brands" of any description, Chanel, Mercedes, Primark, Argos etc etc


----------



## JustLurking

I absolutely despise Madison/Addison. I just think they sound so harsh and masculine. I know a beautiful baby girl named Addison and I don't think the name fits her at all (neither does her dad incidentally-he wanted to name her something more traditional)


----------



## hakunamatata

JustLurking said:


> I absolutely despise Madison/Addison. I just think they sound so harsh and masculine. I know a beautiful baby girl named Addison and I don't think the name fits her at all (neither does her dad incidentally-he wanted to name her something more traditional)

Madison makes me think of the mermaid on Splash. You know how she picks that name when she comes across Madison Ave. in NYC. :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

:haha: this thread is funny! Some of your reasons are hilarious...

I dont like names with odd spellings/with extra letters added on. Like adding "h" in between to make it look "cooler" (I have met a girl called Summah... *shudder*)

Niamh/Siobhan/Neveah - how the FECK are they pronounced :rofl:

The "-Ayden" names... its as if people just went along the alphabet adding each letter on the beginning of "-ayden" to make a new name. (ayden, brayden, cayden, hayden, jayden etc etc etc)

Names with alliteration (like jessie james / mollie may / betty boop :lol:)

"old" names - Bill, Jonathan, Steve, Bob, Dave - OH jokingly suggested these :dohh:

Kids named after their parents, parents names combined, or the worst WORST ever - John Johnson. Harry Harrison.....


----------



## Jess812

i dislike of the '-ayden' names too! like previous poster said people just added random letters from the alphabet to -ayden! L-ayden, J-ayden etc :nope:
I think i dislike now because alot of people are using these but its just Hayden, Jayden, Cayden etc. Quite the same tbh 

Also season names.... Amber, Summer, April, May, June and so on!! i know a few called this an it suits them but id never call my child after a season :nope: (no offence to others who are called this or calling their child one :) )


----------



## sma1588

i dont like names that are state,month,day names i dont know y i just dont.

i dont like BOYS NAMES like harry,archie, george,jack,connor,cash, gage,hunter,river,and the list goes on...and OH picks some weird boy names....we are having the hardest time picking maes that we do like......

I dont like names that are like older lady-ish or shortend names. carol,linda,mary,etc.

same thing as some1 else said about the using male/female names taylor, jordan, etc


----------



## MiissDior

Just posted reply to the survey thread on Names..

i've a son called CAYDEN and am proud.
and it was not just a add - a -letter to 'ayden'
and see what i come up with

the meaning of the name was biggest clincher for me
Cayden - means fighter.
the name i had picked out 4/5yr ago when i was pregnant with my daughter for her was Cayden is a Boy... obv she was born a girl. but tragically died..

then when i was preg with my son and found out he was a boy
the one name my heart was still set on was Cayden. 
Cayden faught thru an eventful stressful pregnancy for almost 38wks
became a miracle in my life, Cayden lived upto his name and is a complete fighter, thru my daughters death and loss of two more babies he made my dreams come true eventually, 

there are other names out there that mean Fighter
but cayden happened to have that extra special thing to me
my choice of name for my daughter
and also out of all the names that meant fighter it was the one my heart was set on..

I dont like ALOT of Names that ppl call there Babies, but tbh I wouldnt dream of posting them up incase i insult someones little baby/child on here that has that name

as i said in other post, 
it a good thing everyone has different taste 
because if not, this world would be one boring place 

so heres to choice and freedom to choose
I Love my choice of Name for my SON and definelty one proud CAYDEN Mommy​


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I think it's interesting reading about the names that people don't like and the ones that people do! And it's so true that if everyone liked the same names it would not be good! So anyway, I'll share my dislikes. Not meant to offend anyone, these names are just not for us: 

*Any names that were overly used while I was growing up like Sarah, Jennifer, Amanda, Daniel, Robert, David, Josh, Ryan, etc

*I can't stand the name Cash. 

*Any name like Lakeesha, Shakita, Laquana, Bonquisha, etc.

*And one of my closest friends had a baby last June. She didn't find out the gender so she had a boy and girl name picked out before the birth. She wanted to incorporate her husbands name, Ray. So, she picked Rayella for a girl! To each their own, but I was soooo happy that she ended up having a boy!!!!!!!


----------



## RJSS85

I apologise if I offend anyone but I absolutely dislike the name Lewis! It's quite popular and it reminds of kids stuck in one of them awful cheap plastic prams, covered in sausage roll crumbs and with dried snot by his nose and a big red flushed face... and a Vicky Pollard type mother pushing the pram around the shopping centre!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://davf.daisypath.com/V4qfp1.png 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx


https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/te3h4gwe.png


----------



## RubyRainbows

MiissDior said:


> Just posted reply to the survey thread on Names..
> 
> i've a son called CAYDEN and am proud.
> and it was not just a add - a -letter to 'ayden'
> and see what i come up with
> 
> the meaning of the name was biggest clincher for me
> Cayden - means fighter.
> the name i had picked out 4/5yr ago when i was pregnant with my daughter for her was Cayden is a Boy... obv she was born a girl. but tragically died..
> 
> then when i was preg with my son and found out he was a boy
> the one name my heart was still set on was Cayden.
> Cayden faught thru an eventful stressful pregnancy for almost 38wks
> became a miracle in my life, Cayden lived upto his name and is a complete fighter, thru my daughters death and loss of two more babies he made my dreams come true eventually,
> 
> there are other names out there that mean Fighter
> but cayden happened to have that extra special thing to me
> my choice of name for my daughter
> and also out of all the names that meant fighter it was the one my heart was set on..
> 
> I dont like ALOT of Names that ppl call there Babies, but tbh I wouldnt dream of posting them up incase i insult someones little baby/child on here that has that name
> 
> as i said in other post,
> it a good thing everyone has different taste
> because if not, this world would be one boring place
> 
> so heres to choice and freedom to choose
> I Love my choice of Name for my SON and definelty one proud CAYDEN Mommy​

I love the name Caiden, it was originally what i planned on calling my son -- I think it sounds masculine & strong -- I also love that it means "Little Fighter"

I ended up naming my son Jayden, which i love! When he was born, almost 4 years ago... i didn't belong to any online forums. I didn't know "ayden" names were "so popular" or "so hated" by people on forums. :haha: They really aren't that popular in my area, to be honest. I know of two other Jayden's, two Cayden's, and one Brayden. That's all. And i work with children/families, work with teen moms, run a toddler playgroup, my son attends preschool, etc. I don't see these names very frequently at all. :shrug: And the families with kid's with these names, are good familes with college-educated parents. So, maybe different areas have different trends & associations with certain names. Plus, there are 2 famous celebrities with kid's named "Jaden" -- so, in my opinion, those are good associations too! (I love Will Smith!) 

Also, FYI the name "Jayden" isn't a new/made-up name... the name "Jadon" was actually in the Bible... and Jayden means "God has heard" or "God has answered" which i think are lovely meanings!

At any rate, i never get offended when people on here bash those names... i LOVE his name... my family LOVES his name... it fits him perfectly bc he is so handsome & wonderful & in my opinion the name is handsome & wonderful too! I hate names like John, William, Jacob, Joshua, Michael, etc. There are millions more people in the world with those names, far more than there are Jaydens. And popular names are popular for a reason... bc they are nice & people like them.


----------



## mushroom

Hayley90 said:


> Niamh/Siobhan/Neveah - how the FECK are they pronounced :rofl:


The first two are in Irish, that is why you can't pronounce them. I assure you the pronunciation makes perfect sense in their own language! Niamh is pronounced Neeve and is very common, Siobhán is pronounced Shuv-awn. I have seen them anglicised as Neev/Neeve and.....Chivonne!:haha: 

Neveah is..heaven spelled backwards. It seems to be pronounced Neh-VY-ah, but I've heard it as Neh-VAY-ah too. Not Irish, it's definitely an American name.


----------



## lovie

I disllike it when people name their kids after places... especially when the parents have no idea what those places are like... i lived in australia for a year and met a kid called Devon.. I come from Devon so i was like awww thats nice that you named him Devon do you love visiting Devon? do you think its a lovely place? and they were like oh we have no idea what its like....also i had the same with a couple who called their baby camden... they had no idea it was a place in london! you would think a little bit of research would go down well... just type the name into google 1st!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't think you should have to check online to make sure that your not naming your child after a place (that you may never have even heard of) before naming them that.. :shrug: Maybe that's just me? If you like the name then go for it :thumbup: like others have said, thank goodness there's so much diversity or else the world would be boring.


----------



## PocoHR

I think when you click on a link called "What are some names you hate" you automatically assume the risk of seeing a name you like (or have chosen) being discussed in a negative way.... I think having someone I have never met on a forum say they hated a name I chose would not offend me, nor do I think anyone should have to apologize for posting that they hated a name on a discussion link titled "What are some names you hate". C'mon!

I think this is a really fun discussion. I ASSUME there will be a signficant portion of the population that really doesn't like (and some who hate) the name I will chose for my baby. I would not personally waste my time being upset by this, its not going to change anything or effect my child or my feeling about that name in any way. I am wonderful friends with someone named Jenny, she is a great person, I detest the name for a child though and would never choose it. Its not such a big thing, in my opinion.


----------



## PG5K

I hate Shelly...it is the shortened version of my name and it is horrible. I always cringe when I'm called it or if any other michelle likes to be called by it.

I also don't like it when people have the exact same name as their parents. It seems like they didn't want to give their child their own name.


----------



## kate.m.

PG5K said:


> I hate Shelly...it is the shortened version of my name and it is horrible. I always cringe when I'm called it or if any other michelle likes to be called by it.
> 
> I also don't like it when people have the exact same name as their parents. It seems like they didn't want to give their child their own name.

ooh! I have a friend called Shelly! lol! But thats her whole name, its not short for anything. I can imagine how annoying it must be to have ur name shortened to something u hate tho!

My boy is called Travis: we like unusual, but not ridiculous, names (i think Travis falls in that category?!). On the flip side, i dislike the really popular names: Chloe, Jack & the majority of names in the top 20 lists! Theyre fine for other people, but not for my babies! I once knew a girl called Chloe Smith... its like her parents had gone out of the way to give her the most boring name ever!!! Having said that, it hasnt held Will Smith back!


----------



## lov3hat3

I dont know why i just cant stand tradtitional names like William, Elizabeth, Henry etc. & Names after months, places, days, anything like that i really dont like. But its whatever floats peoples boats really :thumbup:


----------



## Misskitty10

Boys: kaden Hayden Jayden Harley mkenzie Kane Shane Wayne 

Girls: Kelly Kayleigh Alesha Keisha Shannon mercedez Lexi Lacey April Names like princess, precious,angel etc.


----------



## morri

polo_princess said:


> LOL @ this thread!!
> 
> I dont hate any names as such, hates a pretty strong word over just a baby name :lol: but im not keen on naming children after "brands" of any description, Chanel, Mercedes, Primark, Argos etc etc

The car Mercedes was named after the first name Carl Benz' daughter so the name was first xD


----------



## lovie

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I don't think you should have to check online to make sure that your not naming your child after a place (that you may never have even heard of) before naming them that.. :shrug: Maybe that's just me? If you like the name then go for it :thumbup: like others have said, thank goodness there's so much diversity or else the world would be boring.

personally I would want to know what my babies name ment.


----------



## annawrigley

lovie said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you should have to check online to make sure that your not naming your child after a place (that you may never have even heard of) before naming them that.. :shrug: Maybe that's just me? If you like the name then go for it :thumbup: like others have said, thank goodness there's so much diversity or else the world would be boring.
> 
> personally I would want to know what my babies name ment.Click to expand...

Meaning isn't that important to me. I chose Noah cos I like the name, just checked it apparently means "peaceful", which he is definitely not :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

I didnt really look for meanings but Harriets name and middle name means

'Home ruler' & 'Princess' :rofl: most definately true. 

Maxs is

'The greatest' & 'fire' :rofl:.

Just looking at those meanings makes you think 'chaos' which is certainly isi n my house :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

annawrigley said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you should have to check online to make sure that your not naming your child after a place (that you may never have even heard of) before naming them that.. :shrug: Maybe that's just me? If you like the name then go for it :thumbup: like others have said, thank goodness there's so much diversity or else the world would be boring.
> 
> personally I would want to know what my babies name ment.Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning isn't that important to me. I chose Noah cos I like the name, just checked it apparently means "peaceful", which he is definitely not :lol:Click to expand...

I'd be interested in knowing what my baby's name meant too.. But definitely wouldn't NOT name them something, just because it was a location that I've never visited. :shrug: just me :)

Anna, LOL & I love the name Noah! :)


----------



## Bartness

I really dont like the name Paris for a boy or a girl...that being said, I have a 7 year old nephew named Paris!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I know a woman named Paris then she named her son London :haha: I don't care for the son's name, but it fits them so well.. :)


----------



## Clarina1980

I don't mind unusual spellings but I knew one woman that named her son Cristafur.

I also work with kids and have heard a few weird ones, like Thyme (Time) and Paisley (Like the pattern). Oh yeah, and at nursery in the late 90's there was a girl called Po (Teletubbies) 

I was in town once and there was a chavy looking girl sat next to me with her brood. Her daughter ran off and she called out Lilo Liiilo, as in the film Lilo and Stitch :/

I don't mind the "ayden" names, although I wouldn't pick them for my kid, except maybe Hayden, I think that's quite nice.

It's the older names I don't like, like John, William, Harold, Alfred, Frederick, Gladys, Mavis, Gertrude, Doris etc.

I have a really common name of my era... Claire Rebecca and I HATE my third name, which is Doreen but it was after my aunt who died when my mum was pregnant.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

polo_princess said:


> LOL @ this thread!!
> 
> I dont hate any names as such, hates a pretty strong word over just a baby name :lol: but im not keen on naming children after "brands" of any description, Chanel, Mercedes, Primark, Argos etc etc

Did someone really call their kid Argos? :rofl:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I was reading a real life story in some trashy magazine a while ago, and the woman in it had called her baby........

Lexxii - Jaydee.

:wacko:


----------



## Bartness

My all time favorite boys name is Brayden. Dont know why but I just LOVE it, and OH just HATES it. OH's all time favorite boys name is Jayden, and I hate it, and cant stand it. Kind of weird, but we just agreed to disagree and ended up naming our son Jaxon. 

A friend of mine named her son Porter. I hate it, but I would never tell her that!


----------



## pollywolly123

My nephew is 5 and he is Kayden but its not v popular up here. Aiden is very popular and he gets really angry if someone calls him this ha ha.

I'm not really into cutesy names like honey, precious, angel things like that xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Mum2b_Claire said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> LOL @ this thread!!
> 
> I dont hate any names as such, hates a pretty strong word over just a baby name :lol: but im not keen on naming children after "brands" of any description, Chanel, Mercedes, Primark, Argos etc etc
> 
> Did someone really call their kid Argos? :rofl:Click to expand...

Probably :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Random question ... but for those who have mentioned certain male names that they dont like, if you met a potential boyfriend who was named a name you dislike, would you still date him or would it put you off?


----------



## Coco14

Bartness said:


> I cant stand the name Jayden for a boy...but I LOVE It for a girl.
> 
> I hate the names: Cassidy and Bridget, due to classmates with those names, they were horrible girls.

Just noticed your picture, so cute, awesome T!!


----------



## Coco14

Well I'm relieved I haven't heard any of my ideas on here! Mine are rather original thought, I love Native American names.

Really don't like Grace because of how popular it is and same with Lily, which is a shame because years ago I thought I'd choose it!

Imagine calling your baby boy Kieth!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

polo_princess said:


> Random question ... but for those who have mentioned certain male names that they dont like, if you met a potential boyfriend who was named a name you dislike, would you still date him or would it put you off?

I used to hate the name Jesse.. Never thought I'd marry someone with that name or name my child that, but my DH is named Jesse & now my feelings on the name changed. I think at first it might have bothered me a little, but it's grown on me over the 6+ years that we've known eachother :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

polo_princess said:


> Random question ... but for those who have mentioned certain male names that they dont like, if you met a potential boyfriend who was named a name you dislike, would you still date him or would it put you off?

LOL, it wouldnt put me off. One of my exes is called Tamlyn :/ FOB is called Gareth, which I don't particularly like but hey


----------



## bradshaw

RJSS85 said:


> I apologise if I offend anyone but I absolutely dislike the name Lewis! It's quite popular and it reminds of kids stuck in one of them awful cheap plastic prams, covered in sausage roll crumbs and with dried snot by his nose and a big red flushed face... and a Vicky Pollard type mother pushing the pram around the shopping centre!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx
> 
> https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/V4qfp1.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx
> 
> 
> https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/te3h4gwe.png


I dislike lewis too- and liam! ( my mates kids name) they remind me of teenagers childrem( no offence )

My OH loves Lola! i hate it! i just think of the porn star from euro trash with the mega boobs and lips lol :holly::holly::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I hate the name Richard...which is usually abbreviated to Dick or Rick or Rich...all names I can't stand....
I hate the name Gaylor...i mean, come on!
Can't stand Preston....so preppy/pretentious
There are loads of names I used to like, but hate now because they're so overused...


----------



## bradshaw

When i first had my first son i named him Keane- i love it, he's 5 now but i was in town shopping and a little old lady was cooing over him and asked me his name- she pulled her face so i bit her head off and said ' you asked his name, i didn't ask you effing opinion ' i walked off in a stinking mood lol 
poor woman didn't know what hit her !! i've calmed down a little now :) x x


----------



## Buttercup84

I don't really like nicknames as full names (Alfie, Ellie, Archie etc) or hyphenated names that don't go (I heard of Zoe-Alex for a girl once!)


----------



## mrsrof

Phantom: if you're Irish Niamh looks like it sounds (in Irish...) :)


----------



## mrsrof

I cannot stand makey uppey names, or names like Flower or Petal. I love the name Molly for little girls, but my Nana was called Molly and she hated it! She changed it to Mary, and I can see why! I think Molly isn't great on grown ups!


----------



## Kekasmai

Bartness said:


> American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...

That's funny about the banana's. :laugh2:

As an American, I would have to disagree somewhat that most of our names are made up. It's true that there are those who have unusual names, true.
But I'd just like to point out that Americans are descendents of immigrants who came from other places like Europe and a lot of them have family names that are passed down. For example, Elizabeth, Catherine (or Katherine), etc. My OH's family has an abundance of Mary's (abundance!). The region where I'm from has a mix of biblical names and those "made up" names. There are a lot of biblical names like David, Joseph, Mary, Adam, etc. and then a lot of names like Cinnamon's, Chasity's, Candy's, etc. 

And speaking of weird American names...I know a couple who decided if it's a girl that the father would name it (because he wanted a boy) and if it is a boy the mom would name it (because she wanted a girl). The reasoning seems odd to me, but they said they made that deal to sort of give consolation to the other for not getting the gender one wanted. Anyway, it's a girl and the father wants to name the baby girl Caz because it's his name or initials spelled backwards. The whole family cringed and even the mom was unsure of it and didn't want to break her deal. Finally she must have been brave enough to "enter negotiations" with him and she got him to change the name to Sunny but still the middle name will be Caz. This ordeal has led me to believe that men should not be able to name babies (heehee j/k). Can you imagine growing up being a girl named Caz?! To me it sounds like a noise you make when you sneeze! For me it would be different if it meant something in another language but it's simply his name backwards (or initials I can't remember). I'm not too keen on Sunny but it's a lot better than Caz.


----------



## katrina1987

I really don't like things like Star, Ruby, and jade those sorts. Plus O don't like names after months like May, June and April. Please no1 take offense though lol


----------



## Kekasmai

Becyboo__x said:


> What the........
> 
> I spelt it wrong then.... I haven't a clue how the name is spelt... i just heard her mum shout to her.. and it was the same as the car but with an "a" at the end
> 
> portia isnt the same as the name im on about... It defo is after the car though i doubt many people name there kid after shakespeare stuff :wacko: :dohh:

Actually, Portia is pronounced "por-sha". Portia is latin for pig. I have a pekingese who snorts like a pig and that's why I named her Portia (pronounced "por-sha"). I almost didn't just because I didn't want people thinking I named her after the car, so now everytime someone gives me that weird look I say, "It's P-o-r-t-i-a and it's Latin. I did not name her after the car!"

Some people pronounce the *Porsche car* as "por-sha" and other people pronounce it "porsh", although I'm not sure of the correct pronunciation. 
A girl I went to high school with named her baby girl Porsche just like the car and I HATE it. They pronounce it "por-sha". 

It's weird how the spelling alone can affect whether or not I like a name when it sounds exactly the name (when pronounced por-sha).


----------



## annawrigley

Kekasmai said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...
> 
> That's funny about the banana's. :laugh2:
> 
> As an American, I would have to disagree somewhat that most of our names are made up. It's true that there are those who have unusual names, true.
> But I'd just like to point out that Americans are descendents of immigrants who came from other places like Europe and a lot of them have family names that are passed down. For example, Elizabeth, Catherine (or Katherine), etc. My OH's family has an abundance of Mary's (abundance!). The region where I'm from has a mix of biblical names and those "made up" names. There are a lot of biblical names like David, Joseph, Mary, Adam, etc. and then a lot of names like Cinnamon's, Chasity's, Candy's, etc.
> 
> And speaking of weird American names...I know a couple who decided if it's a girl that the father would name it (because he wanted a boy) and if it is a boy the mom would name it (because she wanted a girl). The reasoning seems odd to me, but they said they made that deal to sort of give consolation to the other for not getting the gender one wanted. Anyway, it's a girl and the father wants to name the baby girl Caz because it's his name or initials spelled backwards. The whole family cringed and even the mom was unsure of it and didn't want to break her deal. Finally she must have been brave enough to "enter negotiations" with him and she got him to change the name to Sunny but still the middle name will be Caz. This ordeal has led me to believe that men should not be able to name babies (heehee j/k). Can you imagine growing up being a girl named Caz?! To me it sounds like a noise you make when you sneeze! For me it would be different if it meant something in another language but it's simply his name backwards (or initials I can't remember). I'm not too keen on Sunny but it's a lot better than Caz.Click to expand...

Sunny Caz?! :nope::dohh: I don't think Sunny is any better at all lol, SUNNY?! Like windy? Snowy? Rainy? Poor kid lol


----------



## annawrigley

And yes, Portia is pronounced Porsha (I played her in the Merchant of Venice ;)), I think the car is supposed to be pronounced "Porsh" not sure though... (which if it is, makes it even more cringey that people call their kids after the car but pronounce it wrong :dohh:)


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, on my fb i have seen Destinee and Rainbeau both of which killed me inside. I knew id missed something off my list a while back :rofl:

*shudder*


----------



## MissBabyFace

I don't really like the usual names like Harri, George etc although they are such beautiful names I don't think they suit them in their man years as weirdly I assosiate those kind of names as cute, old etc... so basicaly babies and old people. Girls names I don't like Scarlett, mostly because it is so over used, Navaeh is another name, so cheesy just because it spells heaven backwards doesnt mean it's a nice name.


----------



## MrsMalowey

I nearly died when i looked at my OH name and at the top of it was Darryl!!!!No offence to pople called it but i hate this name and certainly wouldnt call a baby it!!!!!

And i nagged him for ages to make a list, now i wish i hadn't bothered and he can choose what he likes off mine!


----------



## Bartness

Kekasmai said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...
> 
> That's funny about the banana's. :laugh2:
> 
> As an American, I would have to disagree somewhat that most of our names are made up. It's true that there are those who have unusual names, true.
> But I'd just like to point out that Americans are descendents of immigrants who came from other places like Europe and a lot of them have family names that are passed down. For example, Elizabeth, Catherine (or Katherine), etc. My OH's family has an abundance of Mary's (abundance!). The region where I'm from has a mix of biblical names and those "made up" names. There are a lot of biblical names like David, Joseph, Mary, Adam, etc. and then a lot of names like Cinnamon's, Chasity's, Candy's, etc.
> 
> And speaking of weird American names...I know a couple who decided if it's a girl that the father would name it (because he wanted a boy) and if it is a boy the mom would name it (because she wanted a girl). The reasoning seems odd to me, but they said they made that deal to sort of give consolation to the other for not getting the gender one wanted. Anyway, it's a girl and the father wants to name the baby girl Caz because it's his name or initials spelled backwards. The whole family cringed and even the mom was unsure of it and didn't want to break her deal. Finally she must have been brave enough to "enter negotiations" with him and she got him to change the name to Sunny but still the middle name will be Caz. This ordeal has led me to believe that men should not be able to name babies (heehee j/k). Can you imagine growing up being a girl named Caz?! To me it sounds like a noise you make when you sneeze! For me it would be different if it meant something in another language but it's simply his name backwards (or initials I can't remember). I'm not too keen on Sunny but it's a lot better than Caz.Click to expand...

Yeah but some names are made up. Have you heard of the name: QTPIE? Thats right, some people name there kids after text speak. Seriously QTPIE? Poor child. --I am serious by the way. My newspaper did a series on strange kids names...this was one of them.


----------



## Rhio92

I feel bad, but if we're all mature and grown up, there's nothing wrong with saying names we hate :thumbup:

I hate -ayden names... Brayden, Jayden, Kayden, etc... However, I quite like Aiden :haha:

Also dont like Finn/Finnley/other spellings x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I would hate being a child going through school with the name QTPIE. OMG :(


----------



## oaklvr

Another Jayden/Kaden disliker here too. I don't mind Hayden though.

I dislike- Marcus, Harry, Dane, Dwayne, Wayne, Harold, Gunther, Clancy, Darius, Bob, Pat, Randy, Hubert, Henry, Cleatus, Elmer, Verne, Delmer

Agatha, Roberta, Beatrice, Naomi, Phoebe, Harper, Piper, Paisley, Quinn, Michelle, Sophia/ie, Jayla, Precious, Princess, Denise, Alexis, Alexa, Serenity, Destiny, Desiree, Mercedes, Vanna


----------



## Bartness

random, but I love the name BOB, for a dog or cat (I cant stand it otherwise). however, my parents never would let me name my cats Bob, and OH wont let me name our future dog Bob....its probably why they end up with names like: Puff, Mookie, PK (pretty kitty), and Moo Moo......

A friend of mine just had a baby girl...and named her....BOSTON! really Boston? Ugh....horrible name...


----------



## MrsTreasure

RJSS85 said:


> I apologise if I offend anyone but I absolutely dislike the name Lewis! It's quite popular and it reminds of kids stuck in one of them awful cheap plastic prams, covered in sausage roll crumbs and with dried snot by his nose and a big red flushed face... and a Vicky Pollard type mother pushing the pram around the shopping centre!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx
> 
> https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/V4qfp1.png
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx
> 
> 
> https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/te3h4gwe.png

I think it's far enough to say you don't like the name and leave it at that! My son's name is Lewis and I'm definately not a Vicky Pollard type, even though I am from Bristol lol!! I feel quite offended, haha I drive a merc I'll have you know :haha:

I personally don't HATE any names I actually think it would be quite rude to say that, and really hate is a very strong emotion, anyone who gets so worked up to actually hate another person's name must be a bit odd.

My name is Amy, loads of people have said how common it is but I love it I also love to hear my husband say my name he makes it sound all sexy and not at all common! My son is Lewis Peter (peter after my Dad who died while I was pg) and my daughter is Holly Olivia which is not too popular. When I finally become pg if we have a girl we like Gracie or Bella but due to their popularity may have to come up with something else. But I'm hoping for a boy and we want to call him Sonny, our last name is Treasure and I think Sonny Treasure is a really cool sounding name, like he will be famous or something lol!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love Bella :) And Sonny Treasure has a nice ring to it! :)


----------



## MrsTreasure

Thanks Ysa! I read your other post and LOOOOVE your name:) I wasn't so sure about Sonny when my hubby suggested it but absolutely love it now!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, thanks hun. :) I was actually named after a perfume. My mom must have been :wacko: at the time, because it's so hard for people to pronounce & (I love it now), but repeating it to people all of the time is a pain.

Yatzee?
No Ysatis!
huh?
Just call me Ysa! It's like Lisa, but there's no L.. :haha:

I've had this conversation 1 too many times! LOL

And I love Sonny too! :)


----------



## MrsTreasure

That made me lol you must have gotten so fed up repeating yourself. Well I think its so pretty, good job your mum wasn't wearing the perfume poison or something like that when you were born! Xx


----------



## Kekasmai

annawrigley said:


> Kekasmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...
> 
> That's funny about the banana's. :laugh2:
> 
> As an American, I would have to disagree somewhat that most of our names are made up. It's true that there are those who have unusual names, true.
> But I'd just like to point out that Americans are descendents of immigrants who came from other places like Europe and a lot of them have family names that are passed down. For example, Elizabeth, Catherine (or Katherine), etc. My OH's family has an abundance of Mary's (abundance!). The region where I'm from has a mix of biblical names and those "made up" names. There are a lot of biblical names like David, Joseph, Mary, Adam, etc. and then a lot of names like Cinnamon's, Chasity's, Candy's, etc.
> 
> And speaking of weird American names...I know a couple who decided if it's a girl that the father would name it (because he wanted a boy) and if it is a boy the mom would name it (because she wanted a girl). The reasoning seems odd to me, but they said they made that deal to sort of give consolation to the other for not getting the gender one wanted. Anyway, it's a girl and the father wants to name the baby girl Caz because it's his name or initials spelled backwards. The whole family cringed and even the mom was unsure of it and didn't want to break her deal. Finally she must have been brave enough to "enter negotiations" with him and she got him to change the name to Sunny but still the middle name will be Caz. This ordeal has led me to believe that men should not be able to name babies (heehee j/k). Can you imagine growing up being a girl named Caz?! To me it sounds like a noise you make when you sneeze! For me it would be different if it meant something in another language but it's simply his name backwards (or initials I can't remember). I'm not too keen on Sunny but it's a lot better than Caz.Click to expand...
> 
> Sunny Caz?! :nope::dohh: I don't think Sunny is any better at all lol, SUNNY?! Like windy? Snowy? Rainy? Poor kid lolClick to expand...

lol I actually know people who are named Rainy, Stormy, and Wendi. :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Kekasmai

Bartness said:


> Kekasmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> American names are mostly made up, so understandable not to like them also. --I mean come on Chaquita, i actually asked the girl if her mom was a fan of bannanas...
> 
> That's funny about the banana's. :laugh2:
> 
> As an American, I would have to disagree somewhat that most of our names are made up. It's true that there are those who have unusual names, true.
> But I'd just like to point out that Americans are descendents of immigrants who came from other places like Europe and a lot of them have family names that are passed down. For example, Elizabeth, Catherine (or Katherine), etc. My OH's family has an abundance of Mary's (abundance!). The region where I'm from has a mix of biblical names and those "made up" names. There are a lot of biblical names like David, Joseph, Mary, Adam, etc. and then a lot of names like Cinnamon's, Chasity's, Candy's, etc.
> 
> And speaking of weird American names...I know a couple who decided if it's a girl that the father would name it (because he wanted a boy) and if it is a boy the mom would name it (because she wanted a girl). The reasoning seems odd to me, but they said they made that deal to sort of give consolation to the other for not getting the gender one wanted. Anyway, it's a girl and the father wants to name the baby girl Caz because it's his name or initials spelled backwards. The whole family cringed and even the mom was unsure of it and didn't want to break her deal. Finally she must have been brave enough to "enter negotiations" with him and she got him to change the name to Sunny but still the middle name will be Caz. This ordeal has led me to believe that men should not be able to name babies (heehee j/k). Can you imagine growing up being a girl named Caz?! To me it sounds like a noise you make when you sneeze! For me it would be different if it meant something in another language but it's simply his name backwards (or initials I can't remember). I'm not too keen on Sunny but it's a lot better than Caz.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but some names are made up. Have you heard of the name: QTPIE? Thats right, some people name there kids after text speak. Seriously QTPIE? Poor child. --I am serious by the way. My newspaper did a series on strange kids names...this was one of them.Click to expand...

Oh my. Wow. Poor kid. That takes the cake.


----------



## Kimmy25

moomin_troll said:


> the only name that gets on my nerves is zoe and thats because ive never met a nice person called zoe. so i hear that name and think nasty.
> 
> i dont like over used names, but each to their own. im sure there are plenty of people out there who dont like my boys names but i couldnt care less lol

i like your boys names ;) lol


----------



## ciarhwyfar

A relative of my mother&#8217;s generation is named Chiquita. My mom is in her 60's.

I am thankful that my older daughter who is 21 was the Juliana as when we take the little one to play, there is almost always a Juliana (or Julianna or Guilana) there.

I wouldn&#8217;t get away with using a traditionally spelled Irish name. My OH wouldn't go for it. Mine is Kierin but I changed it to that.

I have never known one but I can&#8217;t stand the name Miranda. Other than that I don&#8217;t really hate any names but there are many I dislike or just plain wouldn&#8217;t use.


----------



## Abigailly

Phantom said:


> I don't see anything wrong with sharing your opinion on names you don't like. People do it all the time when asked in other threads.
> 
> I personally don't like Honey or names that don't look like they sound, such as Niamh.

So foreign names?


----------



## Abigailly

I HATE the whole 'I love an Irish name but am going to Anglicise it'!

Niamh should never be Neave or Neeve. Niamh is a good Irish traditional name, not some chavvy English name.

I think the worst one I've ever seen was Caoimhe (pronounce KWeeva) spelt Keeva, but still prounounced Kweeva. Wrong name.


----------



## annawrigley

I'm sure I'm seen Niamh spelt Nieve before... like sieve :haha: FOB's sister is having a baby girl in September and calling her Niabh! (they are half Irish) I cant wait! xx


----------



## Bartness

I cant for the life of me pronounce Irish names...but then Im not Irish so it makes sense! I have a norweigan cousin named Oddveigh...took me about 3 years to pronounce her name right, for the longest time I called Odd-Veh....hehe...she never corrected me.


----------



## rwhite

Bertha :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Zooy

Tom, Destinee, Mersadies


----------



## mushroom

Abigailly said:


> I HATE the whole 'I love an Irish name but am going to Anglicise it'!
> 
> Niamh should never be Neave or Neeve. Niamh is a good Irish traditional name, not some chavvy English name.
> 
> I think the worst one I've ever seen was Caoimhe (pronounce KWeeva) spelt Keeva, but still prounounced Kweeva. Wrong name.


I saw a Chivonne once on Four Weddings! :haha: There's no way that wasn't at least influenced by Siobhán. I agree with you up to a point, I don't mind anglicised Irish names outside of Ireland like Keira, Neev, Keeva (even though it IS wrong) but most anglicisations aren't really possible anyway, only the easy ones. But they should never be anglicised IN Ireland, I hate that!


----------



## Sini

I dont like common names spelt in funny ways. Also not keen on months, flowers, seasons etc.


----------



## Dukechick

There are LOTS of names that I hate, but I'd never post them on here, cuz I think that's a little harsh, and don't want to offend anyone!!! lol........

BUT, I don't like when people change the spelling of a name just to be different. That kid will ALWAYS have to spell that name when talking on the phone, or telling someone who needs to write down their name.


----------



## Jess812

Dukechick said:


> There are LOTS of names that I hate, but I'd never post them on here, cuz I think that's a little harsh, and don't want to offend anyone!!! lol........
> 
> BUT, I don't like when people change the spelling of a name just to be different. That kid will ALWAYS have to spell that name when talking on the phone, or telling someone who needs to write down their name.

i guess thats why the thread is called 'What are some names you HATE?'
You take the risk in coming an seeing the names you love been 'hated' an spoke in negative way...

Ive seen a few names i adore what some really hate!!! doesnt bother me though, we all have our own opinions an you enter here at own risk of you loved names been disliked :)


----------



## Kim T

I'm not a huge fan of really _old fashioned_ names on babys... It makes me think of an old person!

It's fine as they grow up, but i just can't call a cute little baby the name of my 90 year old grandfather..
No offense to anyone!

:flower:


----------



## Lucy22

Theres a family near my house with four little girls. They're called :

Britney, Chardonnay, Brandi-Aqua & Shakeera. The mum is called Mercedes.

Poor kids, seriously horrific combination of names.


----------



## SuperKat

Lucy22 said:


> Theres a family near my house with four little girls. They're called :
> 
> Britney, Chardonnay, Brandi-Aqua & Shakeera. The mum is called Mercedes.
> 
> Poor kids, seriously horrific combination of names.

Brandi-Aqua? wow. lol


----------



## Lucy22

SuperKat said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> Theres a family near my house with four little girls. They're called :
> 
> Britney, Chardonnay, Brandi-Aqua & Shakeera. The mum is called Mercedes.
> 
> Poor kids, seriously horrific combination of names.
> 
> Brandi-Aqua? wow. lolClick to expand...


I know! She was Brandi after their much loved dog, who had gotten knocked down the year before. Aqua cause she had a water birth.
Brandi-Aqua ... I kid you not :haha:

x


----------



## princess_1991

moomin_troll said:


> the only name that gets on my nerves is zoe and thats because ive never met a nice person called zoe. so i hear that name and think nasty.

i have to agree i have never met a nice person called zoe :haha:

i hate names that are like (cant explain what there like but these ones)

benjamin
nicholas
thomas
joshua
andrew 
daniel
edward
richard
alexander 

and like the girl versions of them sortaa names i dont like are

isabelle
olivia
verity
sophie
elizabeth
charlotte
abigail
gabrielle

i suppose they would be put into the posh/old fashioned catagory lol


----------



## Lara310809

I don't like names that start with the "aid" sound, like _Aidan_ or _Adrian_; simply becuase they remind me of AIDS. No offence to anyone with AIDS, it's just that I have that connotation :shrug: 

I also don't like made up names, like _Neveah_

Or names with apostrophes in them, like _D'Shawn_. An apostrophe represents letters that have been taken away in a bid to make the name shorter. So why use them in a name; especially if that's the name on the birth certificate.

I don't like names that you would associate with Essex/Chavs (you know what I mean), like _Tracy, Chanel, Chantal, Stacey, Sharron, Mercedes_, simply because they sound trashy.

I hate _Louise _being used as a middle name. SO many of my friends in school had Louise as a middle name; it was so boring. If you're going to have a middle name for your child, at least choose one you chose yourself, instead of the one everyone else and his dog chose. 

I hate names with weird spellings. If you want to give your child a different name, then go for something less popular, but do you really have to take a simple name and make it impossible? One example of this would be turning Richard into _Rhychyrd_ :wacko:

I hate some full forms of names, like _Benjamin, Nicholas, Samuel, Abigail, Catherine_; but I like their shortened versions (Ben, Nick, Sam, Abi, Katie)

I hate obviously religious names, like _Isiah, Jesus, Mary, Moses, Noah, Joseph_, simply because they are religious and I wouldn't want to use them. It doesn't matter that they may sound nice; if they're obviously of religious origin, I won't choose them. Also here you get a lot of people with religious names, since it's a Catholic place (though it seems to be the older generation); names like Imaculada (the immaculate conception) :shock: Not for me.

I like a lot of traditional names, but others I don't like; like _Catherine, Audrey, Esme, Elsie, Dierdre, Maureen_

I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.

I don't like names that have obviously been taken from celebrities (incl their children), films, books etc; like _Britney_. I also don't like it when loads of people name their babies after something that made it huge the year they were pregnant. It dates too fast.

I don't like names in the UK, that have been taken from the USA; like _Chelsea, Brittany, Tiffany, Peyton, Xander, Jayden_. I don't hate the names; I just don't think they fit into British society. They're overly American, and they stand out way too much in the UK, IMO.

... I think I'm done :blush:


----------



## SuperKat

Lara310809 said:


> I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.

:rofl: Your list had me laughing, especially that part!


----------



## Lara310809

SuperKat said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.
> 
> :rofl: Your list had me laughing, especially that part!Click to expand...

Thanks :D And I keep adding to it lol. Once you get me started...


----------



## SuperKat

Lara310809 said:


> SuperKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.
> 
> :rofl: Your list had me laughing, especially that part!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :D And I keep adding to it lol. Once you get me started...Click to expand...

Hahaha!


----------



## annawrigley

LOL damn the first person I've seen to have Noah on their list :( Haha its ok I'm over it. I'm not religious in the slightest I just like the name, I also really like Isaac but I could never have a Noah and an Isaac I think that would be a bit too biblical for someone who isnt religious at all!! xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Lara310809 said:


> I don't like names that start with the "aid" sound, like _Aidan_ or _Adrian_; simply becuase they remind me of AIDS. No offence to anyone with AIDS, it's just that I have that connotation :shrug:
> 
> I also don't like made up names, like _Neveah_
> 
> Or names with apostrophes in them, like _D'Shawn_. An apostrophe represents letters that have been taken away in a bid to make the name shorter. So why use them in a name; especially if that's the name on the birth certificate.
> 
> I don't like names that you would associate with Essex/Chavs (you know what I mean), like _Tracy, Chanel, Chantal, Stacey, Sharron, Mercedes_, simply because they sound trashy.
> 
> I hate _Louise _being used as a middle name. SO many of my friends in school had Louise as a middle name; it was so boring. If you're going to have a middle name for your child, at least choose one you chose yourself, instead of the one everyone else and his dog chose.
> 
> I hate names with weird spellings. If you want to give your child a different name, then go for something less popular, but do you really have to take a simple name and make it impossible? One example of this would be turning Richard into _Rhychyrd_ :wacko:
> 
> I hate some full forms of names, like _Benjamin, Nicholas, Samuel, Abigail, Catherine_; but I like their shortened versions (Ben, Nick, Sam, Abi, Katie)
> 
> I hate obviously religious names, like _Isiah, Jesus, Mary, Moses, Noah, Joseph_, simply because they are religious and I wouldn't want to use them. It doesn't matter that they may sound nice; if they're obviously of religious origin, I won't choose them. Also here you get a lot of people with religious names, since it's a Catholic place (though it seems to be the older generation); names like Imaculada (the immaculate conception) :shock: Not for me.
> 
> I like a lot of traditional names, but others I don't like; like _Catherine, Audrey, Esme, Elsie, Dierdre, Maureen_
> 
> I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.
> 
> I don't like names that have obviously been taken from celebrities (incl their children), films, books etc; like _Britney_. I also don't like it when loads of people name their babies after something that made it huge the year they were pregnant. It dates too fast.
> 
> I don't like names in the UK, that have been taken from the USA; like _Chelsea, Brittany, Tiffany, Peyton, Xander, Jayden_. I don't hate the names; I just don't think they fit into British society. They're overly American, and they stand out way too much in the UK, IMO.
> 
> ... I think I'm done :blush:

Sooo what names do you like then lol ?? :haha: x


----------



## Lara310809

KiansMummy said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I don't like names that start with the "aid" sound, like _Aidan_ or _Adrian_; simply becuase they remind me of AIDS. No offence to anyone with AIDS, it's just that I have that connotation :shrug:
> 
> I also don't like made up names, like _Neveah_
> 
> Or names with apostrophes in them, like _D'Shawn_. An apostrophe represents letters that have been taken away in a bid to make the name shorter. So why use them in a name; especially if that's the name on the birth certificate.
> 
> I don't like names that you would associate with Essex/Chavs (you know what I mean), like _Tracy, Chanel, Chantal, Stacey, Sharron, Mercedes_, simply because they sound trashy.
> 
> I hate _Louise _being used as a middle name. SO many of my friends in school had Louise as a middle name; it was so boring. If you're going to have a middle name for your child, at least choose one you chose yourself, instead of the one everyone else and his dog chose.
> 
> I hate names with weird spellings. If you want to give your child a different name, then go for something less popular, but do you really have to take a simple name and make it impossible? One example of this would be turning Richard into _Rhychyrd_ :wacko:
> 
> I hate some full forms of names, like _Benjamin, Nicholas, Samuel, Abigail, Catherine_; but I like their shortened versions (Ben, Nick, Sam, Abi, Katie)
> 
> I hate obviously religious names, like _Isiah, Jesus, Mary, Moses, Noah, Joseph_, simply because they are religious and I wouldn't want to use them. It doesn't matter that they may sound nice; if they're obviously of religious origin, I won't choose them. Also here you get a lot of people with religious names, since it's a Catholic place (though it seems to be the older generation); names like Imaculada (the immaculate conception) :shock: Not for me.
> 
> I like a lot of traditional names, but others I don't like; like _Catherine, Audrey, Esme, Elsie, Dierdre, Maureen_
> 
> I don't like the name _Dusty_; simply because it's not clean.
> 
> I don't like names that have obviously been taken from celebrities (incl their children), films, books etc; like _Britney_. I also don't like it when loads of people name their babies after something that made it huge the year they were pregnant. It dates too fast.
> 
> I don't like names in the UK, that have been taken from the USA; like _Chelsea, Brittany, Tiffany, Peyton, Xander, Jayden_. I don't hate the names; I just don't think they fit into British society. They're overly American, and they stand out way too much in the UK, IMO.
> 
> ... I think I'm done :blush:
> 
> Sooo what names do you like then lol ?? :haha: xClick to expand...

LOL, doesn't sound like I like any names, does it. But I do like loads; promise :winkwink:


----------



## NuKe

anything too american i cant stand! zack, cody, brandon, jordan...


----------



## KiansMummy

annawrigley said:


> LOL damn the first person I've seen to have Noah on their list :( Haha its ok I'm over it. I'm not religious in the slightest I just like the name, I also really like Isaac but I could never have a Noah and an Isaac I think that would be a bit too biblical for someone who isnt religious at all!! xx

I loved the name Noah for Kian, but it wouldnt go with my surname xx


----------



## sam#3

I hate the names Esme & Lois... they're 2 i have heard recently!


----------



## squirrelboy

I love Steven Seagal. I tried to convince the wife for months to name our baby Seagal. She wouldn't budge. Don't think she liked the name and definitely isn't a big fan either.


----------



## moomin_troll

squirrelboy said:


> I love Steven Seagal. I tried to convince the wife for months to name our baby Seagal. She wouldn't budge. Don't think she liked the name and definitely isn't a big fan either.

:haha: thats shocking lol
i do no a man who wanted to call his son luke so he could say "luke i am your father"


----------



## AfterAbigail

Not really the name so such - but more I'm not a fan of unconventional spellings - each to their own though


----------



## Lucy22

Not a fan of anything really trendy, the likes of Kylie and Kaidyn.
I love Isabella but the sheer popularity of it has completely turned me off it.


----------



## yvonne85

ruby 
gary


----------



## CandiceSj

Hate is a big word but I dislike a lot of very oldish -ette names like Ginette, Yvette, Huguette. (love Juliet and violet though)

I also dislike the letter K where there could/should be a C (Kandice instead of Candice would be a horrible example) and random Y's in names (Devyn instead of Devon, Eryk instead of Eric is just double bad)


----------



## eviestar

Becyboo__x said:


> Heard a name on the bus the other day..
> 
> Never heard the name publicly
> Porsha (or however its spelt)
> 
> Im not a fan of kids named after cars or animals :shrug:
> It proberly will offend people if i say names i hear dogs called

my name is Porsche, im not offended though :) lol i do get some funny looks when i tell people my name, like they have to do a double take just to check haha, i personally love my name and know of quite a few porsche's/porsha's/portia's :)
x


----------



## Periwinkle

I hate my own name, Frances, most. I can't stand people calling me Frances, though no one has on a regular basis since I left school really. I've met quite a few people with the same name but never any who liked being called it.

Other than that I really don't like popular names, boring names (John, James etc) or names which sound like surnames.


----------



## moomin_troll

my names kimberley and i hate being called kim, its a bloody awful name


----------



## SammiO

Christopher. Just can't stand it!


----------



## Tia

I have quite a lot that I don't like but the one that sticks out to me is Levi. To me they are a makes of denims. Don't mean to offend x


----------



## Feb4th2011

I dislike the names Cameron & Sheldon for boys and Neveah & Destinee for girls.


----------



## birdiex

Feb4th2011 said:


> I dislike the names Cameron & Sheldon for boys and Neveah & Destinee for girls.

Agreed. Though Sheldon is a fabulous name for a tortoise! :haha:


----------



## ao30

Tia said:


> I have quite a lot that I don't like but the one that sticks out to me is Levi. To me they are a makes of denims. Don't mean to offend x

I grew up reading the Bible, so I never associate Levi with jeans :) But I can see your point.

I like old-fashioned/classic and simple names, so anything new, trendy, and impossible to spell usually annoys me a bit. Also, children who are named for the location in which they were conceived. _Ugh_. Talk about scarring a child. 

Also, most names that begin with the letter "V." No idea why...

I must say that I think the Brits have some lovely names that we need to hear more often in the US!


----------



## Wind

SammiO said:


> Christopher. Just can't stand it!


That's my ex-husband's name. I can't stand it now either!! :haha:


----------



## Wind

[/QUOTE]

i do no a man who wanted to call his son luke so he could say "luke i am your father"[/QUOTE]

That is hilarious!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## moomin_troll

i do no a man who wanted to call his son luke so he could say "luke i am your father"[/QUOTE]

That is hilarious!!!!!:rofl:[/QUOTE]

:haha: his wife let it slip so i told my oh n the lads at work then teased him for it hahaha

i couldnt look at his son again after that without thinking of star wars (they did call him luke:dohh:)


----------



## preppymommy

My middle school was waldorf so we had a lot of ex-hippie parents there (nothing wrong with being a hippie!) and some of the names were: Renaissance, Havana, Ocean and a pair of sisters called Zia Shanti and Baji Bliss.


----------



## eviestar

preppymommy said:


> My middle school was waldorf so we had a lot of ex-hippie parents there (nothing wrong with being a hippie!) and some of the names were: Renaissance, Havana, Ocean and a pair of sisters called Zia Shanti and Baji Bliss.

i love the name ocean:blush: x


----------



## Piper84

Made up names like Jayden, Braden, Kaden, Raydon, Shaneequa, SoFine

Wrongly (or "uniquely") spelt names like Lleyton, Jaxon, Haydin, Jasen

Diminutives of traditional names like Alfie, Archie, Harry, Milly if they are put down as diminutives on the birth certificate

Surnames used as first names like Madison, Cassidy, Kennedy, Riley, McKenzie, Delaney, Cooper, Ashton

Traditional boys' names used for girls like Sydney, Ashley, Morgan, Jamie, Cameron

Names that have been given a bad name (!) like Connor and Kieran

Names that try and sound refined and/or distinguished (often surnames) like Dalton, Hunter, Preston, Spencer, Tanner

Names with apostrophes

Yeah that's a lot of names! But the most important thing is this: it doesn't matter what other people think of what you call your child, so have fun with naming :D


----------



## Britt11

hey I noticed your name is Piper84, is your name Piper or do you have a reference to that name? Just curious as we are naming our baby girl Piper when she arrives. I think its lovely.


----------



## Piper84

Britt11 said:


> hey I noticed your name is Piper84, is your name Piper or do you have a reference to that name? Just curious as we are naming our baby girl Piper when she arrives. I think its lovely.

It's a reference to where my DH and I first met :D


----------



## moomin_troll

at the end of the day every name is made up because the english language is made up!


----------



## Bartness

Piper84 said:


> Made up names like Jayden, Braden, Kaden, Raydon, Shaneequa, SoFine
> 
> Wrongly (or "uniquely") spelt names like Lleyton, Jaxon, Haydin, Jasen
> Diminutives of traditional names like Alfie, Archie, Harry, Milly if they are put down as diminutives on the birth certificate
> 
> Surnames used as first names like Madison, Cassidy, Kennedy, Riley, McKenzie, Delaney, Cooper, Ashton
> 
> Traditional boys' names used for girls like Sydney, Ashley, Morgan, Jamie, Cameron
> 
> Names that have been given a bad name (!) like Connor and Kieran
> 
> Names that try and sound refined and/or distinguished (often surnames) like Dalton, Hunter, Preston, Spencer, Tanner
> 
> Names with apostrophes
> 
> Yeah that's a lot of names! But the most important thing is this: it doesn't matter what other people think of what you call your child, so have fun with naming :D

Im offended, my sons' name is Jaxon (Only joking about being offended!) My mom tried talking me out of the spelling of his name on numerous occasions. For some reason she thinks Jaxon should be pronounced "Jack ON", she also thinks the Americinn hotel should be pronounced the "Americ Inn" ......my dad and I are convinced she's ******** sometimes (only joking again). hehe


----------



## madasmitch

Mine is that i do not like any names that begin with 'K'....dont ask me why, i just dont, but alas my youngest daughter is named Kayleigh which my husband chose and i had to put up with due to the aggreement we made, id name if baby was a boy and vice versa, what a wicked man lol


----------



## madasmitch

Lucy22 said:


> Theres a family near my house with four little girls. They're called :
> 
> Britney, Chardonnay, Brandi-Aqua & Shakeera. The mum is called Mercedes.
> 
> Poor kids, seriously horrific combination of names.

oh dear, im totally with you on this one.... poor kids!!!


----------



## madasmitch

PG5K said:


> I hate Shelly...it is the shortened version of my name and it is horrible. I always cringe when I'm called it or if any other michelle likes to be called by it.
> 
> I also don't like it when people have the exact same name as their parents. It seems like they didn't want to give their child their own name.

Ha ha my names michelle and it winds me up when people pronounce as Meechelle..... and i always have to correct them by remind them its spelt with an mi not me lol


----------



## Britt11

Bartness said:


> Piper84 said:
> 
> 
> Made up names like Jayden, Braden, Kaden, Raydon, Shaneequa, SoFine
> 
> Wrongly (or "uniquely") spelt names like Lleyton, Jaxon, Haydin, Jasen
> Diminutives of traditional names like Alfie, Archie, Harry, Milly if they are put down as diminutives on the birth certificate
> 
> Surnames used as first names like Madison, Cassidy, Kennedy, Riley, McKenzie, Delaney, Cooper, Ashton
> 
> Traditional boys' names used for girls like Sydney, Ashley, Morgan, Jamie, Cameron
> 
> Names that have been given a bad name (!) like Connor and Kieran
> 
> Names that try and sound refined and/or distinguished (often surnames) like Dalton, Hunter, Preston, Spencer, Tanner
> 
> Names with apostrophes
> 
> Yeah that's a lot of names! But the most important thing is this: it doesn't matter what other people think of what you call your child, so have fun with naming :D
> 
> Im offended, my sons' name is Jaxon (Only joking about being offended!) My mom tried talking me out of the spelling of his name on numerous occasions. For some reason she thinks Jaxon should be pronounced "Jack ON", she also thinks the Americinn hotel should be pronounced the "Americ Inn" ......my dad and I are convinced she's ******** sometimes (only joking again). heheClick to expand...

we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too


----------



## Hayley90

eek Jorja is one of the names id class as 'spelt wrong' :lol: x


----------



## fluffpuffin

There's quite a few names I dislike - off the top of my head:
- really common names: Ava, Lily, Rose, Poppy, Daisy, Jack, Alex, Matt etc. (nothing against the names in particular, they're just overused)
- chavvy sounding names: Courtney, Chantelle, Jayder
- a lot of German names, sorry to my relatives back home, who hoped that's what I'd choose, but I just couldn't find one I liked enough. Ones I particularly dislike: Bärbel, Hannelore, Aribert, Alois, Knut, Dieter, Gunther
- also names spelt weirdly just to be different


----------



## fluffpuffin

also the name Maddison - always makes me think of an unruly child on Supernanny :rofl:


----------



## Piper84

Britt11 said:


> we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too

I just think it's an abuse of the letter X, which is rightly quite rare in names.

It's probably also influenced by the Brangelina brood Maddox, Pax and Knox, which puts it in the category of trendy but short-lived.

Jorja is an awful spelling, I'm sorry. It completely craps all over the etymology of its Greek origins (ge&#333;rgos).

Anyway, this is a thread about names you hate, not names you love, so go for it :D


----------



## Bartness

Piper84 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too
> 
> I just think it's an abuse of the letter X, which is rightly quite rare in names.
> 
> It's probably also influenced by the Brangelina brood Maddox, Pax and Knox, which puts it in the category of trendy but short-lived.
> 
> Jorja is an awful spelling, I'm sorry. It completely craps all over the etymology of its Greek origins (ge&#333;rgos).
> 
> Anyway, this is a thread about names you hate, not names you love, so go for it :DClick to expand...

I choose the spelling Jaxon, b/c I loved the name, but OH said he wasnt going to give his son a last name for a first name. So I suggested an alternate spelling, with he loved.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

fluffpuffin said:


> also the name Maddison - always makes me think of an unruly child on Supernanny :rofl:

I saw that one LMAO


----------



## Britt11

Piper84 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too
> 
> I just think it's an abuse of the letter X, which is rightly quite rare in names.
> 
> It's probably also influenced by the Brangelina brood Maddox, Pax and Knox, which puts it in the category of trendy but short-lived.
> 
> Jorja is an awful spelling, I'm sorry. It completely craps all over the etymology of its Greek origins (ge&#333;rgos).
> 
> Anyway, this is a thread about names you hate, not names you love, so go for it :DClick to expand...

"abuse of the letter x??!!" lol, thats a little dramatic dont you think. Its okay, calm down, chill out, it will be okay if others use "x" in their child's name its really not that bad and its not abuse. :rofl:Wow, if that drives you over the edge to the point where you call it abuse, you really need to look at the more important things in life.


----------



## annawrigley

Britt11 said:


> Piper84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too
> 
> I just think it's an abuse of the letter X, which is rightly quite rare in names.
> 
> It's probably also influenced by the Brangelina brood Maddox, Pax and Knox, which puts it in the category of trendy but short-lived.
> 
> Jorja is an awful spelling, I'm sorry. It completely craps all over the etymology of its Greek origins (ge&#333;rgos).
> 
> Anyway, this is a thread about names you hate, not names you love, so go for it :DClick to expand...
> 
> "abuse of the letter x??!!" lol, thats a little dramatic dont you think. Its okay, calm down, chill out, it will be okay if others use "x" in their child's name its really not that bad and its not abuse. :rofl:Wow, if that drives you over the edge to the point where you call it abuse, you really need to look at the more important things in life.Click to expand...

I think you're the one who needs to chill lol. The letter X doesnt go in the name Jackson, I think thats all she meant :thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

annawrigley said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> we have friends that named their son Jaxson and honestly I love it, always have- its a cute and cool name. We also have friends who named their little girl Jorja and I absolutely love that too
> 
> I just think it's an abuse of the letter X, which is rightly quite rare in names.
> 
> It's probably also influenced by the Brangelina brood Maddox, Pax and Knox, which puts it in the category of trendy but short-lived.
> 
> Jorja is an awful spelling, I'm sorry. It completely craps all over the etymology of its Greek origins (ge&#333;rgos).
> 
> Anyway, this is a thread about names you hate, not names you love, so go for it :DClick to expand...
> 
> "abuse of the letter x??!!" lol, thats a little dramatic dont you think. Its okay, calm down, chill out, it will be okay if others use "x" in their child's name its really not that bad and its not abuse. :rofl:Wow, if that drives you over the edge to the point where you call it abuse, you really need to look at the more important things in life.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're the one who needs to chill lol. The letter X doesnt go in the name Jackson, I think thats all she meant :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think it was ment to be a joke...though I do like the spelling Jaxon, its how I spelt my little guys name. But MOST people dont like the spelling. But Im weird and dont care for traditional spellings....


----------



## happydino

Anna is a sucky name now I think about it.


----------



## lily123

prefer annie


----------



## annawrigley

happydino said:


> Anna is a sucky name now I think about it.

It's a palindrome


----------



## PinkyPonk

fluffpuffin said:


> There's quite a few names I dislike - off the top of my head:
> - really common names: Ava, Lily, Rose, Poppy, Daisy, Jack, Alex, Matt etc. (nothing against the names in particular, they're just overused)
> - chavvy sounding names: Courtney, Chantelle, Jayder
> - a lot of German names, sorry to my relatives back home, who hoped that's what I'd choose, but I just couldn't find one I liked enough. Ones I particularly dislike: Bärbel, Hannelore, Aribert, Alois, Knut, Dieter, Gunther
> - also names spelt weirdly just to be different


flower hater :haha:


----------



## eviestar

i hate the names Polly, Zoe, Gemma, Lucy, Jennifer and Annabelle...don't know why, just really dont like them! 
x


----------



## tina_h75

Becyboo__x said:


> Angus will always remind me of
> Angus, thongs and perfect snogging film :lol:
> 
> just the cat is called angus and thats the only time iv ever heard it :shrug:
> 
> Iv said before though im not a fan of names people give there pet dogs/cats
> 
> Alfie and Archie (to me is what old people call there dogs)
> Jasper (neighbour had a dog called it)
> Bailey (because its my dogs name)
> OH's got a cat called Saffron :wacko: which i found odd as Saffron is more a human name :lol:
> Felix (always always will mean felix off the advert lol)
> Milo (cats name to me)
> 
> Also not keen on xanier/zander whatever it is i just don't understand it :shrug:
> Maybe from different areas names are alright and are common in the area etc from place to place names change dramaticly

I have a dog called Archie and a cat called Bailey :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## lily123

Not a all these 'trendy' names that sound like they should be surnames, like Mckenzie, mason, spencer, emerson, addison, hudson etc.

Purposefully misspelled names are awful too!


----------



## happydino

Linzie has a sucky ring to it. Doesnt rhyme with anything, sounds like it should smell. ;)


----------



## lily123

happydino said:


> Linzie has a sucky ring to it. Doesnt rhyme with anything, sounds like it should smell. ;)

A sucky ring you say... you sucky anna's ring.

OHYEAHISAIDIT!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Becyboo__x said:


> What the........
> 
> I spelt it wrong then.... I haven't a clue how the name is spelt... i just heard her mum shout to her.. and it was the same as the car but with an "a" at the end
> 
> portia isnt the same as the name im on about... It defo is after the car though i doubt many people name there kid after shakespeare stuff :wacko: :dohh:

Plenty of people do actually!

The reason I came round to my husband's name choice was because Isabella was a character in Shakespeare's Measure for Measure, and I LOVE Shakespeare. Another reason being it is synonymous with Elizabeth, which is my gran's name.

My friend named her daughter Ophelia - a character from Shakespeare! 

Lots do.


----------



## Hotbump

i hate my name cynthia ugh


----------



## Hotbump

happydino said:


> Linzie has a sucky ring to it. Doesnt rhyme with anything, sounds like it should smell. ;)

oh no you diiiidnt :ignore: linzie is a beautiful name


----------



## LankyDoodle

When I was looking through names books when I was pregnant, in 2 books I saw the name Chlamydia listed. Hate it, and just have one question...

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!


----------



## swanxxsong

LankyDoodle said:


> When I was looking through names books when I was pregnant, in 2 books I saw the name Chlamydia listed. Hate it, and just have one question...
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!

that's just cruel and unusual punishment for a poor child, imo.

but all that aside, my biggest pet peeve isn't names so much as it is when people have their kid's initials spell out something ridiculous, like A-S-S ; how unfortunate! lol. or if they give them awful, simply dreadful nicknames that are usually irrelevant to their actual name. lol


----------



## hakunamatata

LankyDoodle said:


> When I was looking through names books when I was pregnant, in 2 books I saw the name Chlamydia listed. Hate it, and just have one question...
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!

:rofl:

Isn't that an STD??


----------



## lily123

Hotbump said:


> happydino said:
> 
> 
> Linzie has a sucky ring to it. Doesnt rhyme with anything, sounds like it should smell. ;)
> 
> oh no you diiiidnt :ignore: linzie is a beautiful nameClick to expand...

It's really not babe :haha: hateeeee my name! My middle names are shit too, and my Last name is a brand of soup :haha:


----------



## nov_mum

I have to say I am also in the camp of dislike when it comes to the Aiden, Hayden, Caden, Jayden etc names. I am also not a fan of names that sound baby like or fine for a toddler but I find it babyish for an adult (Benji, Molly, Poppy, Lolly etc). My pet hates are names that tend to be used in certain areas here in NZ and are usually associated with rats tails or baby play boy bunny gear. The slogan tee shirts like "all daddy wanted was a blow job" are often worn by the Jade, Taylah, Shania, Britneee, Krystal Clan(girls) Boys tend to be names things like Levi, Harley, Jake, Jason, Jaxon, Axels. 

Very judgmental of me but all areas have their pockets of people which you may not identify with. 

I'm all for classic names that are simple and strong but not necessarily commonly used. If I fell in love with a name that was popular though, it probably wouldn't put me off. All that matters is that my husband and I like it and hopefully our baby does in time to come.


----------



## eviestar

swanxxsong said:


> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> When I was looking through names books when I was pregnant, in 2 books I saw the name Chlamydia listed. Hate it, and just have one question...
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!
> 
> that's just cruel and unusual punishment for a poor child, imo.
> 
> but all that aside, my biggest pet peeve isn't names so much as it is when people have their kid's initials spell out something ridiculous, like A-S-S ; how unfortunate! lol. or if they give them awful, simply dreadful nicknames that are usually irrelevant to their actual name. lolClick to expand...


my ex's initials were A.S.S :haha: how accurate they were too! lol x


----------



## eviestar

Kekasmai said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> What the........
> 
> I spelt it wrong then.... I haven't a clue how the name is spelt... i just heard her mum shout to her.. and it was the same as the car but with an "a" at the end
> 
> portia isnt the same as the name im on about... It defo is after the car though i doubt many people name there kid after shakespeare stuff :wacko: :dohh:
> 
> Actually, Portia is pronounced "por-sha". Portia is latin for pig. I have a pekingese who snorts like a pig and that's why I named her Portia (pronounced "por-sha"). I almost didn't just because I didn't want people thinking I named her after the car, so now everytime someone gives me that weird look I say, "It's P-o-r-t-i-a and it's Latin. I did not name her after the car!"
> 
> Some people pronounce the *Porsche car* as "por-sha" and other people pronounce it "porsh", although I'm not sure of the correct pronunciation.
> A girl I went to high school with named her baby girl Porsche just like the car and I HATE it. They pronounce it "por-sha".
> 
> It's weird how the spelling alone can affect whether or not I like a name when it sounds exactly the name (when pronounced por-sha).Click to expand...

my name is Porsche (pronounced por-sha...) i love it :thumbup:
x


----------



## hakunamatata

eviestar said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> When I was looking through names books when I was pregnant, in 2 books I saw the name Chlamydia listed. Hate it, and just have one question...
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!
> 
> that's just cruel and unusual punishment for a poor child, imo.
> 
> but all that aside, my biggest pet peeve isn't names so much as it is when people have their kid's initials spell out something ridiculous, like A-S-S ; how unfortunate! lol. or if they give them awful, simply dreadful nicknames that are usually irrelevant to their actual name. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> my ex's initials were A.S.S :haha: how accurate they were too! lol xClick to expand...

:rofl:



eviestar said:


> Kekasmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> What the........
> 
> I spelt it wrong then.... I haven't a clue how the name is spelt... i just heard her mum shout to her.. and it was the same as the car but with an "a" at the end
> 
> portia isnt the same as the name im on about... It defo is after the car though i doubt many people name there kid after shakespeare stuff :wacko: :dohh:
> 
> Actually, Portia is pronounced "por-sha". Portia is latin for pig. I have a pekingese who snorts like a pig and that's why I named her Portia (pronounced "por-sha"). I almost didn't just because I didn't want people thinking I named her after the car, so now everytime someone gives me that weird look I say, "It's P-o-r-t-i-a and it's Latin. I did not name her after the car!"
> 
> Some people pronounce the *Porsche car* as "por-sha" and other people pronounce it "porsh", although I'm not sure of the correct pronunciation.
> A girl I went to high school with named her baby girl Porsche just like the car and I HATE it. They pronounce it "por-sha".
> 
> It's weird how the spelling alone can affect whether or not I like a name when it sounds exactly the name (when pronounced por-sha).Click to expand...
> 
> my name is Porsche (pronounced por-sha...) i love it :thumbup:
> xClick to expand...

I think it's a very cool name! Like Portia di Rossi!


----------



## babyhopesxx

I hate boy names like Tyler, Connor, Joshua, they are so common and just crap. Dont like chavvy names either like Diesel, Denzel, Levi, Tyreese or Caine... just awful.

I don't like the name Chloe for a girl, it's just so common. Or chavvy girl names like Mercedes and Cheyanne.


----------



## Feb4th2011

My big brothers initals are STD... :doh: Scott Theodore D____. Ill never forget the look on his face when he figured it out. Lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

I don't dislike any names, I think they are special to the parents. I just don't like hyphenated names, or names spelt totally different then what they're pronounced. 

I'm still wondering how a name can be unprofessional like a PP on the first page said? I know several adults named Jayden and Hayden and they are wonderful adults with good careers (one is a Doctor).


----------



## odd_socks

*i love names that arent really really common, Jay seems to be very common around here and chav-y names too *


----------



## optimisticmum

I don't tend to hate names but the recent ned/chav thing in my area is to add -lee or -lea onto the end of girls names e.g. Tamara-lea, Kara-lea, Julie-lea, kirsty-lee, Chantelle-lea etc. 
Who knows why it's become so popular but it has definately put me off any name ending in -lea or -lee!!


----------



## Evie81

I seem to hate names carried by people who I dislike ...lol


----------



## sam#3

i dont like names ending in lee/lea either they seem to have become really popular round here too
i also find it hard to like names that i associate with people i dont like


----------



## the why bird

Forgive me if anyone has said this already - haven't made it through all 35 pages yet!

The only name that I really dislike is Alexia. Sure, it sounds pretty, but it's a type of brain damage! Whenever I hear it I wonder if mum and dad never looked up the meaning or typed it into google. 

Other than that I'm not keen on the trend of spelling names in 'unique' ways as they always seem a bit strained and clunky to me. Kids are all unique and special enough whatever name is chosen. The odd spellings just make things harder on their teachers!

I also dislike nicknames as proper names - not the fairly standard ones (I don't mind Charlie or names along those lines) but the ones which are really obviously nicknames. I came across a 'Deano' recently - his dad was called Dean and that was what his mates call him. Poor kid.


----------



## hawalkden

Ow interesting topic ;).

It's the 'childlike' names I dont like e.g Tommy, Ellie, Ella, Maya etc which wouldn't go when they are older. Also their profession may be affected if you went into a bank or high company and the manger/boss was Ellie or Tommy it makes me just think of babies and small children and I couldnt take them seriously.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Like some others in this thread, I don't much like the more modern boys' names with "ay" in the middle, like Jayden, Kayden, Hayden etc. but the funny thing is I don't think I'd mind them if only they were spelled without the y!! Not sure why I hate that "ay" so much - I think it's because it exaggerates the pronunciation in my mind so that I can't help but imagine them said in an obnoxiously chavvy accent and that puts me off. (my imaginary chav voice: JAIIIYYYYYYYY-DUHHN! :lol:) Like, even an old-fashioned name like James, I would not be able to stand it if it were spelled Jaymes. (Imaginary chav voice: JAIIIIYYYYYMZZZZ!)

D:

and so on.

I'm another one who doesn't like crazy spellings of ordinary names, too. How boring of me! I just don't see the point and I feel sorry for the kids because they will have to spell that name for everybody for the rest of their lives and even then it will probably be spelled wrong 90% of the time because that's just how things go... and I know this because I have a surname that I have to constantly spell for people, and mostly it ends up wonky despite my best efforts at dictating letter by letter!

At the end of the day though names are very personal and I'd never dream of judging someone or being rude to them because I didn't like their name. I just wouldn't want to call my own children some of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## hunnybump

I don't like when people name their kids after someone in the family or themselves. And i don't care for the most common over used names where you can say i know personally 10 or more people named that lol. Like the name Amy, Mike, John ( sorry if it offends you ):hugs: At my work their are 59 Mike's in our company email lol. :haha: I'm not saying i hate those names i just get annoyed of the same names over and over.


----------



## LoraLoo

hawalkden said:


> Ow interesting topic ;).
> 
> It's the 'childlike' names I dont like e.g Tommy, Ellie, Ella, Maya etc which wouldn't go when they are older. Also their profession may be affected if you went into a bank or high company and the manger/boss was Ellie or Tommy it makes me just think of babies and small children and I couldnt take them seriously.

Would you not class Tillie as childlike name though :shrug: Just curious....


----------



## MUMOF5

I dont actually 'hate' any names, like someone else said, you name your child a name because you as a parent like it. I do agree that some are a bit umm tacky?? . Not keen on names like Chanel, Chantel, Paris etc (I do know people with children with these names). But thats my personal taste, Im sure I know people who would hate my childrens names :shrug:. Each to their own :winkwink:. x


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I certainly don't hate these names, by any means, but I'm so tired of hearing them so often:

Jayden, Ayden, Hayden, Kaden (like you said)
Hailey
Kaitlyn
Brianna
Olivia
Lily
Madeline
Madison


----------



## Mypreciouskid

ao30 said:


> Tia said:
> 
> 
> I have quite a lot that I don't like but the one that sticks out to me is Levi. To me they are a makes of denims. Don't mean to offend x
> 
> I grew up reading the Bible, so I never associate Levi with jeans :) But I can see your point.
> 
> I like old-fashioned/classic and simple names, so anything new, trendy, and impossible to spell usually annoys me a bit. Also, children who are named for the location in which they were conceived. _Ugh_. Talk about scarring a child.
> 
> Also, most names that begin with the letter "V." No idea why...
> 
> I must say that I think the Brits have some lovely names that we need to hear
> 
> more often in the US!Click to expand...



I totally agree...Levi has absolutely nothing to do with jeans. :dohh:


----------



## AFC84

Mostly I just hate traditional names that have been given a "unique" spelling. Just awful!


----------



## twinmummy06

i dont hate them, but i definately dislike old fashioned/traditional names - not my style.


----------



## hopeandpray

I dislike that remind me of stripper names :blush: candy, roxie etc, really young girly names that I consider nicknames- Ellie, trendy overused names - all the -ayden, names that are spelled differently just for the hell of it -Kymbirleigh, rhyming or matchy twin names. The name Nevaeh is my pet peeve. I don't like really hippy names as I don't think that they are taken very seriously. I don't like people using a name that isn't its traditional gender. I don't like when people say a name is Irish and it's actually never used over here and is a surname or a random word with no connection. I am such a name hater :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Names I actively dislike would be Tracey, Stacey, Lacy, Carla, Misty, Samantha, Amber, Courtney, Crystal, Tammy... They feel very 70s to me (and I have never known a Tammy who wasn't crazy or mean).

For boys I could never use Oliver, as the only Oliver I ever knew was a complete jerk. And Ollie isn't a name for a grown man!

There are tons of names that I'd never use because they're way too popular: Jack, Lily, Lucy, Ava, Madeline (I swear I know about 14 baby girls named Madeline Grace).

I don't mind unique names as long as they're spelled like they sound!

I have to say I never knew there were names considered "too American." I suppose it makes sense that there is a wider variety of names used here, since we have more babies (strictly going by population!).


----------



## Avalanche

citymouse said:


> I have to say I never knew there were names considered "too American." I suppose it makes sense that there is a wider variety of names used here, since we have more babies (strictly going by population!).

There's definitely a divide in names. I can read a post in this forum and without looking at the location of the poster know if it's an American or British poster. It's not that there's a wide variety, American names seem to be a bit more 'out there' compared to more traditional British names.


----------



## Mindy_mini

AFC84 said:


> Mostly I just hate traditional names that have been given a "unique" spelling. Just awful!

That's what I was going go say! 

If you like a name use it as it was meant to be and not with your own quirk. 

I also hate it when people call a child something really long and posh sounding but have NO intention of ever using it. I know often people say we will call him Christopher (just an example) and it gets shorted to chris but if you only ever intended to call them chris Then call them chris!!!!!

I also dislike nicknames for names such as theodore to teddy. What's the point??? Rant over!


----------



## loz

i dislike the names- mckenzie, connor, oakley, levi and girls- maisey,scarlet, ocean, angel


----------



## Kaisma

I dont HATE any names, I guess, just dislike them..

For example..

Ben
Rosaleen
Rose
Margaret
Isabelle/-a
Rylee
Roz

plus some old fashioned names more...

I dont know why.. But I dont like many names that includes R, especially if they start with R... :wacko:


----------



## nikki2512

don't know if anyone else has already put this not yet had chance to read the whole thread,but it really puts me off a name if i dislike a person with the name,can't really say there are any names i actually HATE though,apart from my own nicola jane,lol,but i think as long as you like it and your child does who has to live with it then that is all that matters :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

i know a girl called irlish who has a daughter called myla neveah angel hazlett

my sil is called beverley martine watson bmw and because her mum wanted a bmw mark 2 my oh is called bradley myers watson. now they have east in there surname so there brother joal has the initials jew. im being super careful with naming this baby


----------



## eulmh82

It#s not so much the name but I hate it when the parent tries to find a different way of spelling the name and they just end up looking like they can't spell - Macully for example - at the school where I work you see some right names - Killian for example, Quey. Whilst I think it's nice to have a less common name for your child subjecting them to child abuse is not nice!


----------



## nikkip75

I couldn't possibly list all the names I dislike because there's not many name I actually DO like!!!

One thing I hate tho is when people use really exotic names when they live in a normal area on the local housing estate. Like a girl who was in my daughters year at school called destiny. She was so plain and from a really poor family. Poor kid had a lot to Live up to with that name. Also there's a girl at my daughters old school with 2 girls called Atlanta and Dakota! 

Some names I really don't like tho are Richard, Keith, Kenneth, Colin. A girl at playgroup calle her little boy Richard lastyear. I had to really put on the Awwww how lovely voice when she told me. And a girl I worked with about 10 years ago called her little boy Kenneth. That was also an awkward moment when she told me!

My friend has a little girl called Jessica which I love but just for a laugh she calls her Janice! When she's out in public she will shout, "come on Janice" just to see the look on peoples faces :lol:


----------



## NuKe

i wouldnt say i hate any names but there are some i wouldn't call my child-

anything american-sounding, i.e. zack, cody etc
anything really biblical or really common- john, michael, sarah etc
anything really modern and really common- like makenzie

i love names that aren't really bizarre but aren't overly common! Reading on bnb, Poppy seems to be quite popular on the UK mainland, but here I've never met or even heard of another one! If we have another girl, she will be Lola and if we have a boy he will be Peter (but that's after my dad)


----------



## Sini

I usually dont hate the name, I hate association I have with the name. E.g. people, places.. Generally I wouldnt choose anything too American or even English as Im Scandinavian and want to keep a bit of that in our baby's name as well.


----------



## Digby

Not a fan of the -ayden names either I'm afraid. Quite relieved to see my chosen daughter's name hasn't appeared on this list!

Hate any name that sounds too chavvy or like something Jordan might name a child.

Really hate Demi-Leigh or Shay-Storm and their derivatives. Yes, hate is a strong word but I stand by it :) It seems that for a while every child named in a "Take A Break" or "That's Life" story was Demi-Leigh/ Demi-Lee.

I don't like it when a cultural name is used that is a little bit too different to the child's ethnicity, particularly if there is no familial reason to do so. I once taught a kid called Ravi - a fine name - just not for a scrawny, goofy little white English kid with tight blonde curls. I also used to work with a girl called Junaki and everyone assumed she was Japanese-origin until they met her - she wasn't. Some cross-cultured names work, but I think common sense needs to apply.

I love old fashioned names but you need to be really careful - some older names are coming into resurgence, others are going to be quite unfashionable or a figure of fun for some time.

Aggie and Flo I like, but Agnes/Agatha and Florence still seems a bit too old fashioned.
Likewise George, Harry, Charlie etc all coming back into favour, but names like Stanley, Neville (despite Harry Potter's influence) and Derrick still seem to archaic and ugly.

Not too keen on names from my own generation or my parents generation, just because they seem a bit dated now, or over-used. 
Denise, Kylie, Michelle (pretty name but there were 5 in my class at school), Ryan, Scott, Gareth, Garry.

Is Clare still a popular name? Billions in my age group, can't say I've heard it used for a young child for a while.

Not a big fan of "meaningful" word names like Hope or Summer.

And don't get me started on creative mispellings to make the name "unique". My arse is unique, doesn't mean I want to inflict it on society. It doesn't make you look creative and special - it makes you look thick and common.

God, I'm such a terrible snob lol.


----------



## Mindy_mini

Oh and I dont like it when peoplecall their children things that sound like surnames or worse still things like James jameson


----------



## citymouse

After being on a ttc/pregnancy site, I would have a really hard time naming a child Flo.


----------



## msfoxymax

citymouse said:


> After being on a ttc/pregnancy site, I would have a really hard time naming a child Flo.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Digby

LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)


----------



## eulmh82

nikkip75 said:


> I couldn't possibly list all the names I dislike because there's not many name I actually DO like!!!
> 
> One thing I hate tho is when people use really exotic names when they live in a normal area on the local housing estate. Like a girl who was in my daughters year at school called destiny. She was so plain and from a really poor family. Poor kid had a lot to Live up to with that name. Also there's a girl at my daughters old school with 2 girls called Atlanta and Dakota!
> 
> Some names I really don't like tho are Richard, Keith, Kenneth, Colin. A girl at playgroup calle her little boy Richard lastyear. I had to really put on the Awwww how lovely voice when she told me. And a girl I worked with about 10 years ago called her little boy Kenneth. That was also an awkward moment when she told me!
> 
> My friend has a little girl called Jessica which I love but just for a laugh she calls her Janice! When she's out in public she will shout, "come on Janice" just to see the look on peoples faces :lol:

My friend is ttc and if she has a boy her husband wants it's middle name to be Kenneth after his dad - he's really insistent and she really hates it :)


----------



## Hayley90

Digby said:


> LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)

Agreed, its definately not a common knowledge term!

And i know a few Florence's... one shortens it to Flossy, the other is Fliss. x


----------



## Bartness

you all have never heard the term "I just got a visit from my favorite Aunt Flo?" SO common in this area...

Names I hate...names like "Marquizea, Chaquita, Shaquita, Taquita, Omquita...etc..."


----------



## Digby

Honestly - never heard it before :) And I have no doubt that if I said Aunt Flo to anyone from the UK who didn't frequent this sort of forum, they'd have no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Avalanche

Hayley90 said:


> Digby said:
> 
> 
> LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)
> 
> Agreed, its definately not a common knowledge term!
> 
> And i know a few Florence's... one shortens it to Flossy, the other is Fliss. xClick to expand...

I know a Florence shortened to Florrie too :)


----------



## Digby

I like Florrie!


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Bartness said:


> you all have never heard the term "I just got a visit from my favorite Aunt Flo?" SO common in this area...
> 
> Names I hate...names like "Marquizea, Chaquita, Shaquita, Taquita, Omquita...etc..."

I've read all 38 pages of this thread, and I've seen your posts pop up a few times. I just have to say. Our boys could be twins! Seriously, I think they are doppelgangers. It's freaking me out!

Sorry, that is so off topic from the thread.
Let's see..... names I don't like.... I don't dislike these names, but common ones like olivia and sophie and oliver and jack are a bit overused.

I have to say, I'm glad I didn't see any of my name choices on this list!


----------



## Hayley90

Avalanche said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digby said:
> 
> 
> LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)
> 
> Agreed, its definately not a common knowledge term!
> 
> And i know a few Florence's... one shortens it to Flossy, the other is Fliss. xClick to expand...
> 
> I know a Florence shortened to Florrie too :)Click to expand...

Now that is cute!!! (although, is it not the name of a fimble... you know the kids tv show :lol:x


----------



## Avalanche

Hayley90 said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digby said:
> 
> 
> LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)
> 
> Agreed, its definately not a common knowledge term!
> 
> And i know a few Florence's... one shortens it to Flossy, the other is Fliss. xClick to expand...
> 
> I know a Florence shortened to Florrie too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is cute!!! (although, is it not the name of a fimble... you know the kids tv show :lol:xClick to expand...

No idea :lol: My surname actually rhymes with Florrie and I really wanted Florence as a name for LO. I thought a rhyming name as a nickname was cute but no one agreed with me :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Avalanche said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digby said:
> 
> 
> LOL, tbh other than this board I've never heard the expression Aunt Flo before in my life - I don't think it's a very English saying :)
> 
> Agreed, its definately not a common knowledge term!
> 
> And i know a few Florence's... one shortens it to Flossy, the other is Fliss. xClick to expand...
> 
> I know a Florence shortened to Florrie too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is cute!!! (although, is it not the name of a fimble... you know the kids tv show :lol:xClick to expand...
> 
> No idea :lol: My surname actually rhymes with Florrie and I really wanted Florence as a name for LO. I thought a rhyming name as a nickname was cute but no one agreed with me :haha:Click to expand...

I know a Charlie Darley :haha:


----------



## nikki2512

i know someone who had a little girl not long after i had my 2nd ds and she named her betty rose,when she said what she was calling her when she was pregnant lots of people said(don't like that/how old fashioned),but when we all saw her it actually suited her and sounded really cute,lol :),wouldn't have it for my daughter(if i had one),but alot of the old names are making there way back popular now:cloud9:


----------



## Iana

I personally hate names based on Hollywood movies...


----------



## Cherryhrf

After reading all 39 pages - you do have to be thick skinned lol - My poor Connor's name got mentioned far to much :brat: Also a few Harrison's and James'. The only name I have chosen that has got positive mentions is my dogs name Florrie (and yes after the Fimbles character!) I'm also one of those annoying mums who gives their child a long name and then never call them by it, my boys are actually Cons, Jay & Harry and thats how I love them. Real names are for telling off and for form filling.

Anyway just to add a few of my own:
*Boys*
Luke (I know far to many)
Oliver (again far to many)
Corey
Brandon
Keith
Kevin
Calvin
Wayne
Ian
Neil
Michael
David
Paul
Jaygo

One girls name I really hate is Cheryl. To close to my name Cherry, people just assume its short for Cheryl and insist on calling me it, even when they see my name written down. One lady (who I had spoken to about a dozen times went around telling people Cherry was short for Cheryl. No its not!!! ARRGGGGHHHH!!!!

lots of girls names I don't hate but would never use because they are just to common (Olivia, Eliza, Amelia, Ava, Grace, Evie etc).


----------



## diz

i hate the names 
Vincent, 
Veronica, 
Verruca (like who the hell would call their daughter after a viral clump of foot skin!) Wayne, 
Eric, 
Erica 
Landon, Sounds like a cockney saying London. 

sooo many more.....


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am not a huge fan of shortened names. Matthew is Matthew not Matt (grrr)..Math if pushed for a short name.


----------



## JellyBeann

David...I hate the name David lol, with a passion!


----------



## sarah1989

I do not care for the --Aiden/Ayden names... Hayden, Braydon, Grayden, Jaiden etc... they are overused!

*Other names that I don't like are: *
Lisa/Leasa, Annika, Dana, Bethany, Deborah, Lacy, Michelle, Cecily, Rebecca, Syreeta, Amanda, Ruth, Susan, Eryn, Harlow, Harper, Grace, Lily, Ruby, Carly, Elyse, Jessica, Francesca, Ellianna, Gianna, Ariana

Max/Maximilian, Andrew, Oliver, Alfie, Oscar, Jackson/Jaxon, Anthony, Henry, Harold, Charlie/Charles, Zachary, Xavier, Christian, Levi, Isaiah, Thomas, Scott, Victor, Miles, Jesse, Drew, Mason, Harley, Harvey

*I cannot stand celebrity names such as:* 
Apple, Knox, Wolfgang, Memphis, Sailor, Phoenix, LaPrincia, Coco, Krishna, Sparrow, Arpad, Buddy Bear, Petal Blossom Rainbow, Bronx Mowgli, Locklyn, Honor, Piper

Everyone has their own likes and dislikes, but being different is the best part!


----------



## snowangel187

There are plenty of names I dislike. I don't want to offend anybody so I won't list them.. :haha: I think it's more ignorant to make fun of or tell somebody they dislike the name. People have different taste and styles, just like when it comes to clothes, paint colors, decorations, favorite foods. etc. to each their own.
I once heard of a girl who named her kid Ashley but spelled it 'Asshole'. Assh-o-le that's ignorant. I think people should be considerate and do their best to choose a name that will fit their child and not cause them to be the laughing stock of school. 

:flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

I wanted to call LO Joshua...I love Joshua, but hate Josh lol, so we didn't use it, as he would have been Josh at some point!


----------



## Sugarbaby

I don't like names ending in '-ene' or 'een' - My mother is one of 9 kids, and the 7 girls all end in 'een' - Noeleen, Raeleen, Kayleen, Karleen, Gayleen, Marleen and one I can't remember right now!

Also not a fan of 'eryl' - Meryl, Beryl (my grandma), Cheryl, etc.

So basically I don't like names in my family :D


----------



## annawrigley

JellyBeann said:


> I wanted to call LO Joshua...I love Joshua, but hate Josh lol, so we didn't use it, as he would have been Josh at some point!

I ruled out loads of names for that reason!


----------



## clarsair

There aren't any I really hate but there are quite a few I hear and think "chavvy" or "not another one!".

I'm not listing them because I'm sure it'll only offend someone!


----------



## Stormynights

Lady_Bee said:


> Like some others in this thread, I don't much like the more modern boys' names with "ay" in the middle, like Jayden, Kayden, Hayden etc. but the funny thing is I don't think I'd mind them if only they were spelled without the y!! Not sure why I hate that "ay" so much - I think it's because it exaggerates the pronunciation in my mind so that I can't help but imagine them said in an obnoxiously chavvy accent and that puts me off. (my imaginary chav voice: JAIIIYYYYYYYY-DUHHN! :lol:) Like, even an old-fashioned name like James, I would not be able to stand it if it were spelled Jaymes. (Imaginary chav voice: JAIIIIYYYYYMZZZZ!)

So funny because I like the "y" in the middle of the name :) I think it's cute. I don't like names like Leonard, Bernard, Manard, Charles, Thomas, Catherine, Cathy, Cheryl, anything too old fashion or just yucky sounding. :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I know i'll offend people here but heres a few names i dont like..

Emily, Amelia, Jayden, isabelle, annabelle, my own name sarah :dohh:, elizabeth. olivia, katie


there are more and funnily enough i know of loaddds of people with these names :blush:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

If I had to write some that i hate, it would have to be more traditionsl style names, OH was dead set on calling LO Catherine or Elizabeth, these are exactly the names that I wouldn't ever call my baby.. it's not that I dislike them, if someone says to me they've chosen Elizabeth, I would genuinely say 'oh thats a really nice name' but.. I dunno why I couldn't ever call my baby a traditional name!! (lucky for the sake of LO's name that he decided he wasn't man enough to stick around! lol)

I hate it when people pick random names that sound completely made up, becuase the name has a 'meaning' they like in their culture.. some friends of friends Named their lil boy Gethin, they're welsh, and said they chose it because of its welsh meaning being important to them... but when I looked up the meaning of it, iit means 'dark skinned' the couple and their family have pasty white skin, so I'm not understanding that!!! lol


----------



## StarBoHo

I'm a teacher (secondary school) so there's some names I do not like because I, and I know it's wrong, associate certain names with naughty children. There appears to be a trend, well at my school anyway, where certain names end up being the naughty pupils. Bad I know but every teacher I know do the same as me...occupational hazard I guess!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

StarBoHo said:


> I'm a teacher (secondary school) so there's some names I do not like because I, and I know it's wrong, associate certain names with naughty children. There appears to be a trend, well at my school anyway, where certain names end up being the naughty pupils. Bad I know but every teacher I know do the same as me...occupational hazard I guess!

 I do that too with the other kids at my kids school, and the kids they play with in our estate! Such a horrible thing to do! :lol:


----------



## StarBoHo

Ju_bubbs said:


> I do that too with the other kids at my kids school, and the kids they play with in our estate! Such a horrible thing to do! :lol:

I know :lol: but I can't help it. I won't mention the names as I do not want people thinking their kids will be naughty...I'm sure it's just coincidence :-=


----------



## Ju_bubbs

StarBoHo said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> I do that too with the other kids at my kids school, and the kids they play with in our estate! Such a horrible thing to do! :lol:
> 
> I know :lol: but I can't help it. I won't mention the names as I do not want people thinking their kids will be naughty...I'm sure it's just coincidence :-=Click to expand...

lol... there are certainly noticable trends!!! Unfortnately, my eldests name seems to be one of the trends around here (Joshua) Tho he definately adds to the trend himself lol :haha:


----------



## Blah11

sarah0108 said:


> I know i'll offend people here but heres a few names i dont like..
> 
> Emily, Amelia, Jayden, isabelle, annabelle, my own name sarah :dohh:, elizabeth. olivia, katie
> 
> 
> there are more and funnily enough i know of loaddds of people with these names :blush:

Amelie was your name choice if max was a girly eh? Odd you dont like amelia or emily!


----------



## BradysMum

I don't like names that are spelt wrong. My name is Emily, and I have seen it spelt Emeleigh, Emiliey, Emelee etc., and then people say its unique. Its not unique, its still the name Emily, it just makes you look illiterate.

I don't like boys names on girls. Why call your beautiful little girl a masculine name, it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## 3 girlies

I don't think there's any names I hate :shrug: I love all the different names people choose, from traditional to the more modern & unusual!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Blah11 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I know i'll offend people here but heres a few names i dont like..
> 
> Emily, Amelia, Jayden, isabelle, annabelle, my own name sarah :dohh:, elizabeth. olivia, katie
> 
> 
> there are more and funnily enough i know of loaddds of people with these names :blush:
> 
> Amelie was your name choice if max was a girly eh? Odd you dont like amelia or emily!Click to expand...

I LOVE the name Amelie, but dont like Amelia or Emily! :shrug:


----------



## stacie-leigh

Chloe, Alesha, Rihanna, Amelie, Lucy, hayden, liam.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like most names, most names I am not as fond off just have bad associations.


----------



## Blah11

stacie-leigh said:


> Chloe, Alesha, Rihanna, Amelie, Lucy, hayden, liam.

Well thats just rude :growlmad:






:rofl:


----------



## minime11

I dont like ayden aiden names either


----------



## Hotbump

i hope she doesnt get offended but i dont like the name phineas :wacko: and I hate the name celene (my evil sil name) but even is that wasnt her name i still hate it :haha:


----------



## pandabub

I don't emphatically hate any names, however there are some that I would never consider using. Namely those associated with my mother's generation (Jill, Janet, Diane, Janice etc). I love unusual names, though not fond of 'unique' spelling. And I love names associated with nature - eg Willow, Summer, Autumn (but my OH loathes them. He once suggested I wanted to name our daughter after air freshener).


----------



## sarah0108

Blah11 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I know i'll offend people here but heres a few names i dont like..
> 
> Emily, Amelia, Jayden, isabelle, annabelle, my own name sarah :dohh:, elizabeth. olivia, katie
> 
> 
> there are more and funnily enough i know of loaddds of people with these names :blush:
> 
> Amelie was your name choice if max was a girly eh? Odd you dont like amelia or emily!Click to expand...

It was :) emily and amelia are popular names round here thats why i dont like them! lol


----------



## PrettyUnable

I don't like my own name - Eleanor - I don't like names that people can't pronounce or spell correctly, which I always get with my name.
I really don't like names like - Trinity, Charity, Portia/Porsche, Chardonnay or all those along the chavvy route.
Saying that, and my OH knows this - his 2 year old is named Serenity and I can't stand it. I think it's just awful and not thought through at all. It screams out chav to me - Oh dear :haha:
I'm really fussy with names though, I don't like common names like Katie/Sarah/Rebecca/Jack/Thomas/Keiron or ones that have lots of nicknames. Or ones that people choose to pronouce differently or are spelt weirdly..
I chose Mia in the hope that she wouldn't have a nickname but somehow in school her friends call her "Mimi" lol..but she doesn't mind it so thats fine..even though I hate it.
I agree with other posters about choosing a name that can suit the person your child will become, not just a cutesy name for when they are baby/toddler.
But names are so personal and everyones tastes are different.. you can't please everyone, nor should you try to :shrug:


----------



## july_girl

BradysMum said:


> I don't like names that are spelt wrong. My name is Emily, and I have seen it spelt Emeleigh, Emiliey, Emelee etc., and then people say its unique. Its not unique, its still the name Emily, it just makes you look illiterate.
> 
> I don't like boys names on girls. Why call your beautiful little girl a masculine name, it just doesn't make sense to me.

 This is exactly what I think!. I've never liked unique spellings :blush:


----------



## venus0517

I am with you samanthaaa I dont like hayden / aiden / jayden names either


----------



## TheNewMrs

I hate Jayden, Cayden, Hayden, Aiden names, 

I also really dislike, 
Ella-mae, 
Lilly-Mae
Ellie-Mai 
Rosie-May
Layla-may
Annie-Mae
Or any other Stupid "May" you can think of because every female in my area named their poor kid something like that. 

I dislike names like Crystal, Destiny, Miracle, Precious - to me they are stripper names! :haha:

I also dislike them made up names like LaDasha and LaSheria and LaTisha..... Oh help me Jesus the poor children!!! 



I love this thread! 
Thank you OP, a placee to honestly say names are awful and not worry about causing offence! :flower:


----------



## Staceiz19

I'm not a fan of biblical names, they just sound odd to me


----------



## Staceiz19

samanthaaa said:


> Not trying to offend anyone... just curious as to what names some people dislike.
> 
> 
> I can't stand names like Jayden/Aiden/Hayden/Kaden. Not even because every kid seems to be named one of those nowadays. They're cute names for like, toddlers but it's an immature/unproffesional name for an adult.

I knew an Aiden and it suited him to the ground , he was 28. 

Can i ask what your reasoning is behind thinking they sound immature? 
Just curious as to your opinion


----------



## sequeena

I'm not keen on 'modern' names. My niece is 18 and has named her daughter Tianna May :wacko: but then again people may not like my son's name Thomas Emlyn. Emlyn probably hasn't been popular... well ever :lol: he's named after my grandfather so it means a lot to me :)


----------



## wookie130

I hate the names "Trey" or "Justice"...I know 2 children by both of these names, and they just sound too new-fangled to me.

I don't have anything against the girl "Kay" names...I think they are just too overused...such as Kaylee, Kaleigh, Kaylea, Kaitlin. I do like good ol' Katie though!


----------



## citymouse

StarBoHo said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> I do that too with the other kids at my kids school, and the kids they play with in our estate! Such a horrible thing to do! :lol:
> 
> I know :lol: but I can't help it. I won't mention the names as I do not want people thinking their kids will be naughty...I'm sure it's just coincidence :-=Click to expand...

There are some names I could never choose, not because I dislike the names themselves, but because thinking of them makes me think of the troublemaking kids in my school days! I never got to see those kids grow up, so the names just conjure up a mental image of the naughty kids. One name in particular I also associate with its holder always wearing a dirty tee-shirt! :haha:


----------



## PrettyUnable

TheNewMrs said:


> I hate Jayden, Cayden, Hayden, Aiden names,
> 
> I also really dislike,
> Ella-mae,
> Lilly-Mae
> Ellie-Mai
> Rosie-May
> Layla-may
> Annie-Mae
> Or any other Stupid "May" you can think of because every female in my area named their poor kid something like that.
> 
> I dislike names like Crystal, Destiny, Miracle, Precious - to me they are stripper names! :haha:
> 
> I also dislike them made up names like LaDasha and LaSheria and LaTisha..... Oh help me Jesus the poor children!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread!
> Thank you OP, a placee to honestly say names are awful and not worry about causing offence! :flower:

I totally agree!!!!:thumbup:

My OHs 2 year old daughter is named Serenity May and I think it's the worst mix of everything you said. It's just a common strippers name (so common that we've heard it as a stripper and pole dancers name 2 times on TV recently), it's bloody awful. It's so chavalicious. 
And atm in terrible twos she is anything but serene... :dohh:
The poor kid.
He knows I can't stand it :blush: Hearing him shout it is ridiculous too.. "Serenity!!" It's just stupid, how did he not imagine having to shout that and not have people look like "What the hell?" 
He is proud of her name, as he likes it so much.. which is good as it isn't going to change now :haha: but I feel bad everytime he tells someone it and their reactions the look of confusion or horror on their faces and he always gets "Oh, well thats different. Serenity..is that it?"

At least she can call herself Seren when she's older if she wants. I just hope she doesn't get teased for it and actually loves it, for her dads sake if nothing else.


----------



## c1403

Hevalouaddict said:


> names like margaret and maureen, they remind me of my grandma who is named maureen but i dont think its a real cute baby name

Lol my nans are margaret and maureen lol. I like Margaret as a middle name thought xx


----------



## c1403

I have quite a few pet hates with names
1- I hate names that arent spelt correctly like Aimee (Amy) Lucie (lucy) things like that...
2- I also dislike all the names that end -ie that are so popular at the moment Alfie, Archie, Freddie etc.
3- I dont like shortening names either 

Saying that the names i like are traditional names that i know my MIL will not like (she likes all the above lol)

I like Henry, William, George, Violet, Flora, Elizabeth so quite boring but i love them 

xx


----------



## Kittique

I hate names that sound far too over the top and are often spelt 'uniquely' and just look silly. Like Lexii-mai, Baili-ann, Anni-rosa. I think they sound and look ridiculously chavvy and OTT! I also dislike the names Jayden/Kayden/Brayden as in the UK they are far too overused and often chavvy. Also Caleb/kaleb I really don't like.


----------



## Mrs HM

PrettyUnable said:


> I don't like my own name - Eleanor - I don't like names that people can't pronounce or spell correctly, which I always get with my name.

I love your name and it's been on my list of gorgeous girls names forever. I knew an Eleanor at primary school and she is the one and only I've ever known, I think it is a great name! :flower:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Mrs HM said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> I don't like my own name - Eleanor - I don't like names that people can't pronounce or spell correctly, which I always get with my name.
> 
> I love your name and it's been on my list of gorgeous girls names forever. I knew an Eleanor at primary school and she is the one and only I've ever known, I think it is a great name! :flower:Click to expand...

Lol, thanks. I find people either love it or hate it. I'm actually named after my mums best friend from school.

I just don't like it when people call me "El-an-nor" - I know there is a "nor" on the end but it's pronounced "El-an-na".

I also hate being called "Ellie" the only nickname I like (and is what most people call me - even my mum) is Elle, said like the letter "L".

I'm just too fussy basically, people don't stand a chance :haha:


----------



## Elisheva009

I don't like the name OSNAT (pronounced OZ-nat).

For some reason, I randomly told my DH that I don't like it, then he told me he has an aunt with that name! I was so suprised because it is not the kind of name you hear every day! Luckily he was not offended and said he doesn't like the name either.


----------



## Spaggy37

A friends friend called her daughter Sassy Cha-cha Angelita - Poor child & originally was gonna be just Cha-cha :S


----------



## ProudMummyy

I really really dislike names such as Stephen, David, Richard, Carol etc.. they are just really really common 'office' names i'd call them. I just can't picture the names on a little baby


----------



## Scottishgem

I like proper boys names like stanley, winston, james, alfred, albert and David which is my husbands name, i don't like boys names like bailey, mason, aden names again, for girls i like florence(flo), ruby, kathryn, daisy, rose, and i dont like girls names like, teigan, morgan, bailey etc and am not a fan of cities as names like london, paris etc, my friend called her girl ami leigh which i think is a bit pikey to be honest, but each to there own, it would be a boring world if we all liked the same names.


----------



## lissaw

I don't like Fraya, Imogen, and Esme


----------



## Trying4Angel1

i dont like the old fashioned names like - Archie, Alfie, William, Harry, John etc.

i also am a teacher a weird spellings drive me crazy..

with both of those being said we are naming our boy Olyver. bahahaha.


----------



## LolaLou

Trying4Angel1 said:


> i dont like the old fashioned names like - Archie, Alfie, William, Harry, John etc.
> 
> i also am a teacher a weird spellings drive me crazy..
> 
> with both of those being said we are naming our boy Olyver. bahahaha.

:haha:


----------



## Staceiz19

Spaggy37 said:


> A friends friend called her daughter Sassy Cha-cha Angelita - Poor child & originally was gonna be just Cha-cha :S

hehe cha cha from grease the movie lol


----------



## ellemonkey

I cannot stand anything with a -leigh, -lee, -ee or -lay at the end for a girl.
Kimberleigh, emberleigh, destinee, ashleigh etc etc, sound horribly tacky

I love proper quirky names though, original and ones you only hear once in your life like Soren, Bryher, or Elora, Craven and indigo

Disney and character names i adore too like Ariel, Matilda, Lavender, Esmerelda or Scarlet

Boys names, I cant stand Mason, corey, tyler, tayler, ethan or anything in the top 10 of popular names


----------



## leigh5tom

Worst boys name for me is Kyi. Can't imagine a 50 year old man called Kyi lol :)

I also hate names that have some kind of ridiculous spelling, like my top name for a girl at the minute is Katie, but ive seen it spelt Kaytee, Kay-ti, and the same with Chloe (klowee, Cloe, Klhoe) 

xxx


----------



## ProudMummyy

leigh5tom said:


> Worst boys name for me is Kyi. Can't imagine a 50 year old man called Kyi lol :)
> 
> I also hate names that have some kind of ridiculous spelling, like my top name for a girl at the minute is Katie, but ive seen it spelt Kaytee, Kay-ti, and the same with Chloe (klowee, Cloe, Klhoe)
> 
> xxx

My little baby girl :angel: was called Katie-Alexis... in my mind there is only 1 way to spell Katie and that is with an -ie :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo

There's honestly only one name that I could say that I hate...there are those that I'm not fond of or wouldn't use bc they're too popular, but can see why other parents like them. The only one that I completely can't stand though, is...Renesmee! :rofl: What were you thinking Stephenie Meyer?! Oh well, I don't think too many readers are going to use THAT one to name their kids after! Horrible!


----------



## Bartness

Renesemee is Horrible! How the heck is it even pronounced? I never could figure it out! LOL!


----------



## Cleo

Haha! I think it's re-NEZ-may. Sooooo awful!


----------



## Shaunagh

Bartness said:


> Renesemee is Horrible! How the heck is it even pronounced? I never could figure it out! LOL!

Me and my friends pronounce it Ren-ez-mee. But i think she's ^ right. We just have quite common accents.


----------



## Hayley90

i always thought it was ren-ez-may... after her mother and his mother. and her middle name was awful too... carlee? or something. honestly, i HATE kids given names that belong to someone else, so mixing both together to make a new name sucks even more :lol:


----------



## Shaunagh

Hayley90 said:


> i always thought it was ren-ez-may... after her mother and his mother. and her middle name was awful too... carlee? or something. honestly, i HATE kids given names that belong to someone else, so mixing both together to make a new name sucks even more :lol:


I didnt get it either. I mean i know you said you dislike it, but i personally dont mind using family names. We're thinking about using BIL's first name as a boys middle name.

But to incorporate all of their parents name into a their childs name? I know its only a book, but i thought it was really stupid :haha:


----------



## pixeldust

Madison. And every variation of. (Madisyn, Maddisen, Maddysen etc etc). Also, Addison.
All the -ayden names. (Brayden, Cayden, Zayden, Hayden etc etc).

I'm not a fan (but don't hate) really common names like Bella, Isabelle, Eva, Sophia etc for girls. And I hate Jace for boys, but that's because my name is Jayce (very uncommon for a girl, even in the 80s), and the more boys with the name, the more likely I am to have to change my given name out of sheer annoyance.


----------



## Cassie.

Just found this thread :)

I hate the girls names: Chardonnay, Phoenix, Lilly, Faith/Fayth (especially with the y), Kathleen, Christina, Lindsey, Harriet, Mackenzie, Tilly, Jodie, Kloe, Sienna, Arabella, Brianna, Kayleigh, Demi, Alexis, Lexi, Tammy, Shannon, Jade.. I don't know why, I just don't like them.

Boys: Bentley, Freddie, George, Andrew, Wayne, Kayden, Hayden (I like Jayden though), Tyler, Leo, Levi, Elliot, Cade, Cian/Kian, Samuel.. again no idea why. 

Also one of my Mum's friends has 2 daughters, one has called her children Chad, Diesel-Adam (!!), Phoenix and Zander. The other has a daughter called Georgea, which I like, just not the spelling.

:)


----------



## steph.

I dont like girls names that sound like they are a boy's name with an 'a' or 'ine' at the end. So names like...Roberta, Alberta, Geraldine, Paula/Pauline, ect.


----------



## butterpecan

Jayden, Kayden, Payden, Slayden, Zayden etc.

Nevaeh (worst name ever).


----------



## TheNewMrs

:haha:

This thread cracks me up. I *HATE * the name Eileen


----------



## vaniilla

I don't like a lot of names :rofl: I've read the thread to remind myself of the names I don't like :haha: 

all the names ending in aiden,
finley/finlay/fin 
really common names,
ava, may/mae,
Mackenzie or any variation of it,
uniquely spelled names like aimee, kloe 
Candice,
place names, religious/verb names like hope, faith etc 
not a fan of Chantelle type names,
harley/hailey/Bailey, names ending ley in general,
brooke, 
double barrel first names, 
ghetto names
chavvy names
American names
Nevaeh
Niamh
names ending in leigh
kevin
3/4 middle names :wacko:
Lola


some names I don't like because of people but generally I don't like them because of what they represent/how common they are/how they sound, I don't think we'd ever name our lo with anything on the top 100 names :flower:


----------



## DaisyM

I can't stand double barrelled names! I quite like quirky spellings (see Aleah & Kathryn lol!) but I can't stand names like Emily, Jack, Oliver (sorry!) They're just so popular!


----------



## Cassie.

I also hate names double barrelled with Leigh, Lee or May at the end. I have known of an Amy-Lee, Chelsea-Lee, Indi-Leigh, Katie-Leigh, Lily-May, Ellie-May, Ebony-May, Ella-May.. I just don't like it


----------



## OliviaRae

I don't like the "-aden" names either. Also, way too many Brittney, Ashley, Kristin, Katie, etc. I really hate the name "Keith" for a boy!


----------



## Abigator0806

My sons name is Kaden, I don't like how popular its gotten lately. 8 years ago it wasn't so popular but now it's everywhere and it drives me crazy! I call him Kade or Charlie though, people always get confused when I tell them his name is Kaden but I call him Charlie, lol then I have to explain it's because I used to call him Charlie Brown because it rhymed with things I said to him all the time, get down, slow down, sit down, put that down, hahahaha. Anyways, so I've added "-aiden" names to the list of names I don't like...
~Boys~
Branden, Brenden, Brennen, Brayden
Max (It's become mighty popular with people who think it's "different")
Kai, or anything that can be shortened to Kai 
Cain, Kaine, Kane
Kaleb, Caleb
Giovanni 

~Girls~
Nevaeh
Serenity
Any city/state name Brooklyn, Georgia, Savannah
Mackenzie
Makayla
Peyton
Chloe
Brianna or any variation of it


----------



## Hayley90

somebody called Pernilla emailed me last week. :sick:


----------



## PitaKat

I can't think of any that I HATE. But I do have a LOT that I don't like. Pretty much anything that's popular right now, I'm not a fan of. Also, weird spellings get to me. If the spelling is slightly different then I like it (like Katheryn instead of Katherine), but it irks me if the spelling has really been changed from the original (like Natahlee instead of Natalie). Poor child will have to deal with people mispronouncing their name. But then, people's preferences are different, some people really do love a unique spelling


----------



## Cassie.

I forgot about Kane, I don't like that either. Two girls I know have both called their sons Kane, which I find a bit odd as they're best friends and their sons were born 2 months apart. I wouldn't name my baby a name that my closest friend had just called her baby :/


----------



## Rhio92

I was thinking today hpw much I hate the name 'Phoebe' (sp)... Dunno why :dohh:


----------



## Embovstar

I've not given much thought to girls names, but as far as boys are concerned, Noah, Harry, Alfie...no, no, no!

Nicola xx


----------



## LockandKey

I don't like super popular names like

Sophia
the Aden, Jayden, Caden craze
Olivia
Ava

I just don't like these names

Sloane
Piper
Honor
Braydon
Wynter
Bentley
Neveah
Mercedes 

Some of the city names, like 

Brooklyn
London
Paris

I also can't stand word names or item names like

Ever
Clementine
Apple
Seven
Velvet
Diamond

And the backwards names, ugh
Neveah Tnes Legna

I also hate it when people horribly misspell a beautiful and classic name, or replace letters with "Y" "K" or "Leigh"

There's probably more, but I can't think of them all at the top of my head. No offence to anyone, this is just my personal opinion


----------



## alibaba24

I dont like names like Tracey/stacey etc. Not sure how Hayden can be an uproffesional name as an adult your name is your name by the time your an adult it doesnt matter lol! but great thread looking forward to looking through it all xx

so on further reflection and loads of laughs

i also dont like names

zoe
sharon
cameron
destiny
hope faith etc
mckenzie

names like daisy and poppy etc are cute but still wouldnt name my child that


oh and totall invented names that just sound awful or names you have to explain and spell to people at least 5 times...

i also dont even like my own name :rofl:


----------



## alibaba24

PrettyUnable said:


> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> I hate Jayden, Cayden, Hayden, Aiden names,
> 
> I also really dislike,
> Ella-mae,
> Lilly-Mae
> Ellie-Mai
> Rosie-May
> Layla-may
> Annie-Mae
> Or any other Stupid "May" you can think of because every female in my area named their poor kid something like that.
> 
> I dislike names like Crystal, Destiny, Miracle, Precious - to me they are stripper names! :haha:
> 
> I also dislike them made up names like LaDasha and LaSheria and LaTisha..... Oh help me Jesus the poor children!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread!
> Thank you OP, a placee to honestly say names are awful and not worry about causing offence! :flower:
> 
> I totally agree!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> My OHs 2 year old daughter is named Serenity May and I think it's the worst mix of everything you said. It's just a common strippers name (so common that we've heard it as a stripper and pole dancers name 2 times on TV recently), it's bloody awful. It's so chavalicious.
> And atm in terrible twos she is anything but serene... :dohh:
> The poor kid.
> He knows I can't stand it :blush: Hearing him shout it is ridiculous too.. "Serenity!!" It's just stupid, how did he not imagine having to shout that and not have people look like "What the hell?"
> He is proud of her name, as he likes it so much.. which is good as it isn't going to change now :haha: but I feel bad everytime he tells someone it and their reactions the look of confusion or horror on their faces and he always gets "Oh, well thats different. Serenity..is that it?"
> 
> At least she can call herself Seren when she's older if she wants. I just hope she doesn't get teased for it and actually loves it, for her dads sake if nothing else.Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

pretty much any name thats look thrown together.

Kayden 
Hayden 
Jayden 
Brayden
Brandon 
Jordon 



also the "lee" sounding names 
Riley 
bailey 
kayleigh 
Leigh 
Amy-leigh 
hayLEIGH 


also i REALLY hate the name Hallie for a girl, alot of "chavy" people around here started using it a while back, now we will likely have an entire year group of girls called Hallie and i don't like their mums lmao! best reason ever not to like a name  

My tastes are boring tho, i mostly like "traditional" names - Michael, Matthew, Luke, Alexander,Samuel, etc 

My friend had a baby over a year ago, and i remember she was sat in my living room asking my help on choosing a name for her boy between, Bailey, and Brandon... was honestly the most akward hour of my life, because they are my two least favourite baby names ever! Don't take it personally tho lol some of the names on that list belong to my actual nephew and nieces ! ahah x


oh yeah and Mai and Mae in ANY context, its spelt wrong lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

LockandKey said:


> I don't like super popular names like
> 
> Sophia
> the Aden, Jayden, Caden craze
> Olivia
> Ava
> 
> I just don't like these names
> 
> Sloane
> Piper
> Honor
> Braydon
> Wynter
> Bentley
> Neveah
> Mercedes
> 
> Some of the city names, like
> 
> Brooklyn
> London
> Paris
> 
> I also can't stand word names or item names like
> 
> Ever
> Clementine
> Apple
> Seven
> Velvet
> Diamond
> 
> And the backwards names, ugh
> Neveah Tnes Legna
> 
> I also hate it when people horribly misspell a beautiful and classic name, or replace letters with "Y" "K" or "Leigh"
> 
> There's probably more, but I can't think of them all at the top of my head. No offence to anyone, this is just my personal opinion


:thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

this is actually the best thread since sliced bread. so funny how SO MANY people hate the -ayden craze, yet there are gazillions of them walking (crawling) around :lol:


----------



## FM_DJ

I'm not a fan of combo names..... combining two names together to make (or rather try to make) a name. Example: My cousin and her husband couldn't decide between Maverick or Elijah for their son, so his name (dead serious) is Elighric. They pronounce it "Ah-leer-ick". No one in our family can pronounce it, and they were so frustrated with it that they decided to let us call him "Eli" for short. *sigh* Poor kid is going to have such a time later on in life correcting everyone who says his name. :(


----------



## annawrigley

alibaba, love the name Rosalie!



FM_DJ said:


> I'm not a fan of combo names..... combining two names together to make (or rather try to make) a name. Example: My cousin and her husband couldn't decide between Maverick or Elijah for their son, so his name (dead serious) is Elighric. They pronounce it "Ah-leer-ick". No one in our family can pronounce it, and they were so frustrated with it that they decided to let us call him "Eli" for short. *sigh* Poor kid is going to have such a time later on in life correcting everyone who says his name. :(

Oh....dear :shock:


----------



## Cassie.

I also hate rhyming twin names..
I have heard of:
Lily and Millie
Millie and Molly &
Chloe and Zoe

One of the chavviest names I've heard is Taylah. I think it's awful.
I don't like Anna-May, it just sounds like anime.

I'm not keen on boys names used for girls like Bobby/Bobbie/Bobbi, Jamie and Leigh. I have even heard of a little girl named Michael.

I don't like double barreled names ending in Leigh or Jo, especially those with a boys first name. I know of Terri-Leigh, Billie-Jo, Sammie-Jo and Jamie-Leigh.. just not my cup of tea for a girl.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Cassie. said:


> I also hate rhyming twin names..
> I have heard of:
> Lily and Millie
> Millie and Molly &
> Chloe and Zoe
> 
> One of the chavviest names I've heard is Taylah. I think it's awful.
> I don't like Anna-May, it just sounds like anime.
> 
> I'm not keen on boys names used for girls like Bobby/Bobbie/Bobbi, Jamie and Leigh. I have even heard of a little girl named Michael.
> 
> I don't like double barreled names ending in Leigh or Jo, especially those with a boys first name. I know of Terri-Leigh, Billie-Jo, Sammie-Jo and Jamie-Leigh.. just not my cup of tea for a girl.


oh i also hate rhyming twins names lol .. and when people try and get twin names that go together.. like willow and sage or jasmine and jade .. its like WHY! ?!


----------



## LilSnowflake

I wasnt going to respond to this b/c im worried i'll offend someone! :blush: But then i thought its all just personal opinion, and we cant all like the same thing, so...

I really intensely dislike old-fashioned, traditional or common names.. especially those that sound like old-man or old-lady names, like:

BOYS names i DONT like:

Alfie
Archie
Arthur
Eric
Frederick
George
Henry
Harry
Tom
Ivan
Ivor
Bill
Bob
Ben
Timothy
Jack
James
John
Oliver
Mark
David
Martin
Melvyn
Percy (lol)
Teddy
Stan
William

GIRLS names i DONT like

Gertrude
Melanie
Elsie
Julie
June
Clementine
Constance
Fanny
Margaret
Olive
Dorothy
Edith
Greta
Ivy
Eilene
Mabel
Pearl
Opal
Marjorie
Esme

etc etc etc. Just not for me. Im more into the slightly more uncommon or unusual names.

A lot of people would probably hate the names that were on our baby-name list though!, such as:

BOYS names i LOVE:

Troy
Rocco
Shay
Neo
Koby
Zeke
Zane
Mikah
Theo
Milo
Beau
Zachery/Zaki
Bailey/Baylee,
Mackenzie (Kenzie)
Kenzo
Dexter
Blaize

GIRLS names i LOVE: 

Eden
Enya
Alanah
Aurora
Alexia (Lexi)
Tallulah
Savannah
Tiana
Leoni
Samara
Athena
Lilah
Eleni
Kyrie
Seren
Isla
Phoebe
Bonnie
Petal
Destiny
Shannon
Autumn
Winter
Breeze
Pixie
Sapphire
Star
Skye
Tegan/Teigan
Princess
Raine
Trinity

I found boys names reeeeeally hard - there are so many more interesting girls names out there than lads imo.


----------



## Annica1

Loving this thread! :thumbup:
Personally I do not like most names so I have/had the hardest time coming up with a names for our children. Generally, I do not care for names where the parents are trying to make their kid sound like they are 'too cool or exotic' for the rest of the world. 
After reading many of the posts it has confirmed even more that you cannot make everyone happy. One poster will hate a name that another poster named their child and loves.


----------



## cooch

There are so many people that post names they love that just simply sound made up. I'm not mentioning them, but those are the ones I detest.


----------



## Kindra

I like most names but thats just me. There are names that I don't prefer but if someone wants to name their child that then who am I to judge. I don't like made up names at all but again thats just personal taste . I always don't like it when people say that there are rules to naming your child like all the names in the sibset need to go together . Ugh seriously its your child! Who cares if the names go ?


----------



## Annica1

Kindra said:


> I like most names but thats just me. There are names that I don't prefer but if someone wants to name their child that then who am I to judge. I don't like made up names at all but again thats just personal taste .* I always don't like it when people say that there are rules to naming your child like all the names in the sibset need to go together . *Ugh seriously its your child! Who cares if the names go ?

I agree, I mean they are not going to live in a sibset for their whole lives. However, now that I am expecting my 3rd boy I do find myself thinking along these lines. Some lame psychological thinking goes on in my head, "if #3's name does not fit in with the other 2 then he may not fit in with his brothers". Then I have to remind myself that is just nonsense. I have seen our #1 name on our list on this thread...Felix as well as our first sons name "Noah". Can't please everyone.


----------



## LoveGirl

Working at a doctor's office, I see insane names sometimes that just make me cringe. Some examples: Tahilliary, Bawlsy, Weedle and Or'angelo. My sister's ex is Talon Grineger which blows my mind. My coworker's daughter is M'orie which is pronounced Emery (which I admit, I like... but spelled like the latter.) My OH's twin cousins are Karla and Karl (gag) and Nathaniel Daniel (I laughed for ages when this name was annouced. My mom said if it'd had been a girl, she would have been Savannah Susannah!) And both sides of my family have a knack for unattractive names: Orland Elroy, Hulis, Susannah Susan Margo, Asberry Fletcher, Crassey, Abram, Versanny, Green and Ridden.


----------



## Cassie.

I think most people will be with me on hating the name Sherry.. it's so horrible :(


----------



## cooch

OMG


LoveGirl said:


> Working at a doctor's office, I see insane names sometimes that just make me cringe. Some examples: Tahilliary, Bawlsy, Weedle and Or'angelo. My sister's ex is Talon Grineger which blows my mind. My coworker's daughter is M'orie which is pronounced Emery (which I admit, I like... but spelled like the latter.) My OH's twin cousins are Karla and Karl (gag) and Nathaniel Daniel (I laughed for ages when this name was annouced. My mom said if it'd had been a girl, she would have been Savannah Susannah!) And both sides of my family have a knack for unattractive names: Orland Elroy, Hulis, Susannah Susan Margo, Asberry Fletcher, Crassey, Abram, Versanny, Green and Ridden.


----------



## OliviaRae

cooch said:


> There are so many people that post names they love that just simply sound made up. I'm not mentioning them, but those are the ones I detest.

In some ways I agree with you, but all names were "made up" at one point in time.


----------



## charleybootS

I don't think there's many names I particularly hate, the one thing that does craze me is when people change the spelling of a name to make it appear more "cool" or "original" it's drives me potty :dohh:

We had big issues when we were trying to think of names for our little one, we were team yellow and had Oliver Robert for a boy and nothing for a girl right up until she was born, I came out with Freya in Theatre lol. Glad I had a girl as i've gone right off Oliver Robert now :haha:


----------



## sweetmere

I can't stand extremely common names. I also don't like "old" sounding names...like Brenda, Sue, Jim, Bob, Patsy, Penny, Greta...the list goes on and on.

OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.


----------



## PrettyUnable

sweetmere said:


> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.


:haha: Thank you so much for this.

I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.

Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:


----------



## Erinsmummy

I cannot stand the name kalisha! It is just awful in my opinion lol, but hey each to their own and all that :)


----------



## sweetmere

Sorry to take it off of your dream list! Lol I actually thought it was okay until I went to a birthday party, and heard the name spoken TO the baby and that nickname used. It just seemed wrong!


----------



## PrettyUnable

sweetmere said:


> Sorry to take it off of your dream list! Lol I actually thought it was okay until I went to a birthday party, and heard the name spoken TO the baby and that nickname used. It just seemed wrong!

Lol, don't be sorry at all! It really made me laugh.
It's usually how I end up not liking a name anymore, someone says something that I didn't think of about the name.
My sister is usually the one who ruins names for me lol.


----------



## xx Emily xx

I think there are more names than I dont like than I do like! Most names I dont like are because I associate them with someone! 
I dont like... Aiden, Aaron, Ashlyn, Josh, Rhys,Ryan, Rebecca, Natasha, Sarah, Kiera, Kian, Keeley, Katelyn, Kayden,Hayden, Chanel, Chantelle, Mercedes, Porsche (Children should not be named after cars.... in my opinion of course!) My list could go on and on! 
Ok so I think looking at my list I like more traditional names which I dont associate with a certain person! Shame how one person can put you off anotherwise nice name such as Megan... totally ruined for me! 
Em xxx


----------



## AllyTiel

Most of these names I don't like just because of how common they were to me growing up.

Boys names I don't like:
Harry
John
Josh
Michael
Brody
Brady
Jackson

Girls names I don't like:
Gertrude
Priscilla
Sophia
Madison
Annabelle
Ella
Hannah
Lauren
Trisha
Olga
Heidi


----------



## JustLurking

I hate when people misspell names, especially traditional ones...stuff like Jaymes, Emileigh, and Lucee just looks silly to me. I also imagine it would be frustrating for the kid because they'll have to spend their lives correcting peoples spellings of their name (I have a friend who has to do that a lot because her first name starts with a different letter than the proper spelling.)


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I don't like names that sounds like surnames. I.e. names ending with 'son' and such like. x


----------



## jasica88

I hate names that sound old... Like Ed... lol


----------



## mammytoerin

Years ago, I heard that someone had called their twins 'Dolce' and 'Gabbana' ... That's just wrong!!


----------



## mammytoerin

I also heard that someone had called their daughter Pocahontas!! I can't stand silly names, especially when they are combined with very ordinary surnames!


----------



## MegnJoe

Kaden ...every single boy I've met named kaden is a brat..sorry if ur son is named kaden..I've only met 3 so don't be mad at me! I like very traditional names tho. And I don't like fad names lol and I can say that my name is Meghan!


----------



## Arlee

I don't like the names Sarah, Jane, Wendy, Fanny plus lots more.


----------



## Cassie.

I don't like names that are spelt wrong.. my sister-in-law's brother-in-law is called Jaymz, he hates it now he's 24.


----------



## xxchloexx

every new baby girl i see now is called "Kayla" its not that i hate the name i just find it sooooo common now and boring..

Also noticed my name "Chloe" is on the list as its 'boring' and 'too common'
Just want to say as a Chloe , I was the only one in my school for 12 years.. Never came across another Chloe..
But now it seems to be used alot, But when i was growing up i was considered to have a very unusual name and people use to ask my mam where the hell she got it from ha..


----------



## babyylovee

I like Jayden but Seems like everyone has named their child that .


----------



## megrenade

Richard​

I hate that name! :growlmad:


----------



## Avalanche

PrettyUnable said:


> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.
> 
> 
> :haha: Thank you so much for this.
> 
> I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.
> 
> Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:Click to expand...

I know someone with the name Ophelia, it really suits them and is beautiful and unusual.

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## menageriemom

I've read the later half of this thread... too funny!! I've seen my stepson's name mentioned quite a few times (it's an -yden name) and I hate it too! Mine has been mentioned twice that I saw :p

I hate biblical names - Noah, Elijah, Micah, etc. I definitely hate made up names, names that have -i- endings (Tiffani, Brittani), and the super common names right now for the US - Jacob, Ava, Sophia, Emma, etc. I could list way too many!!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

A girl here on BnB once knew someone who named their son Luke Sky Walker :rofl:

For any of those who are familiar with Star Wars :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

this post was bound to upset people lol


----------



## Hayley90

keepthefaithx said:


> this post was bound to upset people lol

except, it hasn't :lol:


----------



## moomoo

I'm really shocked actually... My DD is a Florence, and it's been mentioned loads on here as a name that people wouldn't like.

My boys name Reggie (Reginald) hasn't been mentioned once, and I honestly thought it would be the other way round which is really interesting.

Names I dislike are, Sebastian (reminds me of the crab in little mermaid) the "Aden" names, names that are miss spelled, double barrelled names (Billy-bob for example) place names, car names. I dislike The name Fred.

It's been really interesting to read this thread, and lovely to read others opinions! No one should be offended if you are 100% with your baby's name!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

There are so many names that I wouldn't use.. but not a whole lot of names that I dislike. I am not fond of Leonard... Poppy...weird names like Cash.. I don't like all the Aidan names either just because of how popular they are.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

xxchloexx said:


> every new baby girl i see now is called "Kayla" its not that i hate the name i just find it sooooo common now and boring..
> 
> Also noticed my name "Chloe" is on the list as its 'boring' and 'too common'
> Just want to say as a Chloe , I was the only one in my school for 12 years.. Never came across another Chloe..
> But now it seems to be used alot, But when i was growing up i was considered to have a very unusual name and people use to ask my mam where the hell she got it from ha..

I don't think your name is boring! Maybe a little common now :thumbup: It's on our short list right now, I love it!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

I don't think there are many names that I hate. Or even names I don't like per-say. 

I wouldn't *most likely* name my child any "old-fashioned" name such as Eileen, Richard, George, Mary, Diana (plus both myself and Hubby have an aunt named this!). I prefer more modern names.

My ex best friend named her daughter Kaylee Rose-Marie and I love it! Wish I could use it for my future daughter, except it would be too weird, considering I still consider Kaylee my niece and still talk to her dad on an almost daily basis and consider him a really good friend!

There are a lot of names I like, but wouldn't use because of memories I have associated with them, either from when I was growing up or when I worked at a day care.

And on a side note, my dad wanted to name my younger brother William Joseph James Richard, so that he could call him Billy Joe Jim Bob :haha::dohh:


----------



## amore

No reason really but I dont like - Jason, Robert, Brian, Thomas, Gregory, Graham, Kevin or Ricky. 

I also used to know a boy called stacy, which I thought was cruel, and a girl called leti, which is fine but as kids are mean she would get called lettice.

I have also really started to dislike the names lily-may, Isabella, Bella and Ella. I really like the sound of these names but it annoys me that almost every child I meet these days has one of these names.

Im also not keen on girls with masculine names as I feel there are so many nice girls names and very few good boys names that people need to stop steeling them lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had to stop in to add .. Mason, lol hate it, and it has come up on my f.b alot lately with all the mums i have on there
haha x


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate it when someone is a total ass and ruins a name. Cant call my kid that because such and such was an asshole. 

I hate my own name to. Not allowed to say that parents get all offended as they spied me commenting on facebook convo about people saying my name wrong and how it was annoying having not a familar name . Sigh. 

I dont hate names for no reason really, wouldnt want to offend anyone. Just have a list of people who have them names . lol


----------



## Lil_Apple

Avalanche said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.
> 
> 
> :haha: Thank you so much for this.
> 
> I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.
> 
> Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know someone with the name Ophelia, it really suits them and is beautiful and unusual.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.Click to expand...

I loved Ophelia when I was pregnant last time but then I ket thinking of high school chants that could be used with each name and this one I couldnt stop thinking (In scouse accent) 'Ophelia Ophelia let us 'av a feel of ya!' :dohh: and that was it NO WAY!! The things you think of when trying to pick a name!!! :rofl:


----------



## WeCanDream

.


----------



## LoraLoo

Surely ALL names were made up at some point....:shrug::blush:


----------



## Hayley90

^ they were indeed!!!

but i think sticking 2 names together... like Jayne + Nick = Jayni (totally stolen from a jacqueline wilson book :blush:) is what people mean. Or calling your kid 'Arphenelian' just because it sounds interesting/foreign, when its just an odd collection of letters. 

(nb: id be intrigued if that WAS a real word, i just made it up :lol: :rofl:)


----------



## Poppy Panda

MagicalLeigh said:


> There are so many names that I wouldn't use.. but not a whole lot of names that I dislike. I am not fond of Leonard... *Poppy*...weird names like Cash.. I don't like all the Aidan names either just because of how popular they are.

:argh:

lol


----------



## charbaby

My daughters name is Ruby, really old but i still love it


----------



## Lil_Apple

charbaby said:


> My daughters name is Ruby, really old but i still love it

I love Ruby :cloud9:


----------



## LockandKey

DD's name is Nora, an older name, but I love it. While making my name list I found that I really have a love for the classics.

I've seen a few people name their daughter Renesme from the Twilight series. Now THAT is a very made up name, and it makes me gag


----------



## Andrieflower

I'm having troubles brainstorming my own ideas right now, but I know my mother despises the name Lorraine...I really don't mind it that much.


----------



## Mickey1994

I don't like Tina, Sandra, Sasha, Sabrina, Selena, Gary, or Gerald. I'm not sure why.


----------



## MumToBe2012

Hate names that fruit like Apple etc.
Hate old fashioned names like Edward, Margaret etc.


----------



## mammytoerin

My fiance really likes the name Merran. Now, Merran is a lovely name, but he insists on pronouncing it 'Murran'. So .... if we ever have another daughter, I refuse to name her Merran!!
I also don't like names that sound like they should be another name. For example, 'Kian' should be 'Kieran'. 
My middle name is 'Jean', and when I was growing up, I often wouldn't tell people what it was, because I hated it!!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I dont hate any name but there are names i wouldnt call my kids but then ours are Mia and Ellie Faith and alot of people wont like they names

we called Ellie Faith cause we thought through pregnancy and then in nicu she wouldnt make it and one day i said let just have some faith and then thats why we came up with it for her middle name xx


----------



## Lil_Apple

MumToBe2012 said:


> Hate names that fruit like Apple etc.
> Hate old fashioned names like Edward, Margaret etc.

My youngest is Edward but Teddy for short :flower:


----------



## huggybear

haha too funny! I am not keen on Jacob (partly as I know a Jacob and his a twat), I seem to like a name, meet a person and then decide I dont like it depending on what the person is like :blush:



Lil_Apple said:


> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.
> 
> 
> :haha: Thank you so much for this.
> 
> I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.
> 
> Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know someone with the name Ophelia, it really suits them and is beautiful and unusual.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ophelia when I was pregnant last time but then I ket thinking of high school chants that could be used with each name and this one I couldnt stop thinking (In scouse accent) 'Ophelia Ophelia let us 'av a feel of ya!' :dohh: and that was it NO WAY!! The things you think of when trying to pick a name!!! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## KiansMummy

I dont like old fashion names - i.e Ethel, Nora, Mary, Norris, Edward, Frank

I dont like names such as Bluebell, Crystal, Apple 
xx


----------



## Cassie.

huggybear said:


> haha too funny! I am not keen on Jacob (partly as I know a Jacob and his a twat), I seem to like a name, meet a person and then decide I dont like it depending on what the person is like :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Apple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.
> 
> 
> :haha: Thank you so much for this.
> 
> I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.
> 
> Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know someone with the name Ophelia, it really suits them and is beautiful and unusual.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ophelia when I was pregnant last time but then I ket thinking of high school chants that could be used with each name and this one I couldnt stop thinking (In scouse accent) 'Ophelia Ophelia let us 'av a feel of ya!' :dohh: and that was it NO WAY!! The things you think of when trying to pick a name!!! :rofl:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I used to love the same Sara then I met this really bitchy woman called Sara and I can't stand it now


----------



## KerryH1986

I can't stand Chantelle or Lexie!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Cassie. said:


> huggybear said:
> 
> 
> haha too funny! I am not keen on Jacob (partly as I know a Jacob and his a twat), I seem to like a name, meet a person and then decide I dont like it depending on what the person is like :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Apple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avalanche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> OH and the popular name "Ophelia"...seriously? Why would you name a baby that, and it won't grow with them until their 65th birthday. Nicknaming them "Ophie" doesn't help.
> 
> 
> :haha: Thank you so much for this.
> 
> I've always loved the name Ophelia - now it's just not the same, I totally get what you said, that it won't grow with them and never heard that nickname Ophie and ick, no no no.
> 
> Ophelia is off my dream name list :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know someone with the name Ophelia, it really suits them and is beautiful and unusual.
> 
> Horses for courses I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ophelia when I was pregnant last time but then I ket thinking of high school chants that could be used with each name and this one I couldnt stop thinking (In scouse accent) 'Ophelia Ophelia let us 'av a feel of ya!' :dohh: and that was it NO WAY!! The things you think of when trying to pick a name!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, I used to love the same Sara then I met this really bitchy woman called Sara and I can't stand it nowClick to expand...

That's how I feel about the name Amelia :haha:


----------



## Mickey1994

I though of some more...

Alexis, Elise, Ruth, Beatrice, Beatrix, Paula, Starla, Bradley, Jensen, and Dean.

I cringe when I hear these.


----------



## hakunamatata

I love Elise. If I have a little girl, it might be her middle name.


----------



## Mickey1994

hakunamatata said:


> I love Elise. If I have a little girl, it might be her middle name.

I hope I didn't offend you. I just know a girl who ruined the name for me.


----------



## Rhio92

I hate Ella, Robert, Sophia, Kayleigh, Liam, Gemma just because they remind me of people :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Apple

Mickey1994 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I love Elise. If I have a little girl, it might be her middle name.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you. I just know a girl who ruined the name for me.Click to expand...

Someone ruined this one for me too!! My ex bosses spoilt little brat of a child lol Now whenever I hear this name I first think of the gorgeous car then that rotten child :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## B l i n k

Don't wanna offend anyone with my name-hatin' D: haha.

I'll just say I aint fussed on common names tbh.
Over-used names, and one syllable names, 
e.g - Claire, which is my name. ¬¬ lol.

I like classy unique names. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mickey1994 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I love Elise. If I have a little girl, it might be her middle name.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you. I just know a girl who ruined the name for me.Click to expand...

Naw, everyone has different tastes.


----------



## bonjo808

Gayle...and its my middle name!


----------



## moomin_troll

bonjo808 said:


> Gayle...and its my middle name!

I worked with a man called gayle years ago :)


----------



## moomoo

3 of my friends have recently named their baby Jack? Maybe they want there to be a class of Jacks??! Lol


----------



## Lisa1981

Agnes and ethel.


----------



## Quackquack99

I don't really dislike name but I dislike the middle name mae/may. So far I. Know 12 babies with that middle name. A few of them have been hyphenated. Ie ellie-mae lilly-mae lexie-mae and daisy-mae and finally evie-mae.


----------



## fidgets mammy

im not keen on the sh names (my mil loves these), sharna, misha, shannon, also ellie, evie, etc. for boys, kai, tyler, made up names. i like names that for boys that can suit a child or a man, my son is finlay james. he gets finn for short. were now trying to think of names for twins-not sure of sex yet, that will go with his. its so hard choosing a name. i used to love noah but have gone off that now. im anursery nurse so going off names is second nature depending on the kids i look after.


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought of some, after watching maury a bit to much as thats when i sit down and channel hop with nappying baby I do not like names like Lequeasha, lequanda and other variations.


----------



## Charlee

Everyone has a different idea on what they don't like and what they like so sharing opinions shouldn't be offensive. I hated my nieces name (Sophie) before she was born but now she really suits it, so you can never tell. 
I personally don't like names like Kai, Tyler, Alfie, Maddison... Mainly because of the area I live in is over-run with them.


----------



## Nathyrra

I usually dislike names that I have a negative association with.

Names that are too popular (including my own name) annoy me too.

I hate names that sound too strong for a female (ie Gertrude) or too fluffy for a boy (ie Florian) 

If I had to pick names that are trending right now that I really can't stand (no offence meant) It would prolly be the Harry/Alfie trend.


----------



## highhopes19

i dont like personaly paris, brooklyn, chardonnay (just why?? lol) and tyler despite my nephew and little cousin being called Tyler its just to common for me i know 10 people with LO's called tyler.....

also names that are old but not nice old IYKWIM like Nicola,wayne,jason,mandy,steven, gavin, gary you get my drift.... niece just been born called nicola !


also names that are male and female.... jamie/jaime, robyn, tyler,taylor etc


----------



## rwhite

Two female names that I can't stand would have to be Raewyn (*shudder*) and Ruth. On the same note I can't stand Rae as a middle name for girls, it's very masculine sounding. I don't like the name Nevaeh either, I mean the concept is cool but it's so trendy and just plain awful.

Other names I'm not a fan of are: Ethel, Bertha, Helga, Gertrude...Ava is a pretty name but I've begun to really dislike it as it's SO overused. Hmm what else...I don't like the name Taylor for a girl :shrug:

I don't have any boys names that I really can't stand, but there are some that I'm sort of 'meh' about: John, Timothy, Michael (actually, there's one I can't stand..). The 'standard' names for boys.

ETA: I just remembered...I also hate the whole influx of babies with Twilight names. It's ruined quite a few names for me that I liked because I don't want people to think I'm naming my baby after a Twilight character :wacko: I was never in to Edward or Jacob, but really liked the names Esme and Emmett and now I'd be scared to use them. Can't stand when I see people list their favourite names and it's like "Edward, Jacob, Bella, Esme, Carlisle, Emmett, Rosalie, Jasper"...I read the books and they were okay I guess I just don't get why people are obsessed with the characters names :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

rwhite said:


> Two female names that I can't stand would have to be Raewyn (*shudder*) and Ruth. On the same note I can't stand Rae as a middle name for girls, it's very masculine sounding. I don't like the name Nevaeh either, I mean the concept is cool but it's so trendy and just plain awful.
> 
> Other names I'm not a fan of are: Ethel, Bertha, Helga, Gertrude...Ava is a pretty name but I've begun to really dislike it as it's SO overused. Hmm what else...I don't like the name Taylor for a girl :shrug:
> 
> I don't have any boys names that I really can't stand, but there are some that I'm sort of 'meh' about: John, Timothy, Michael (actually, there's one I can't stand..). The 'standard' names for boys.
> 
> *ETA: I just remembered...I also hate the whole influx of babies with Twilight names. It's ruined quite a few names for me that I liked because I don't want people to think I'm naming my baby after a Twilight character  I was never in to Edward or Jacob, but really liked the names Esme and Emmett and now I'd be scared to use them. Can't stand when I see people list their favourite names and it's like "Edward, Jacob, Bella, Esme, Carlisle, Emmett, Rosalie, Jasper"...I read the books and they were okay I guess I just don't get why people are obsessed with the characters names *

Agreed!!! Twilight TOTALLY ruined Jasper for me, im gutted. x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ERM.. i'm quite offended tbh. 



My rabbits names are Alice and Jasper!:haha: 


and the other two are called, Severus and Snape..... i thought i was being highly original .. :shrug: :haha:

Edit: i meant Severus and Sirius, :/ not snape ! lmao,


----------



## EmyDra

I don't like the Hayden Jayden names, anything too popular or boring like John, Tom etc.

I really dislike Olivia and all girls names that sound like boys names with a bit on the end 'Edwina' 'Georgina' 'Phillpa' etc

I don't really like place-names either, though I do like India because it sounds pretty, and I know a Cairo and I like that too.

Don't like Ezra for a girl or Rio for a boy.

I don't like what I consider old-fashioned names, but I like ones that are old and unusual. It's really interesting because the generation you are in depends on what you see as an old name - going through this thread the names considered 'old fashioned' really vary!

OHs Mum called her three sons Barry, Kevin and Dermot. Bleeeug! Dislike those SO much, and apparently his Dad made a comment on one of our fav boys names 'who would name their child THAT?'. Well, you got your turn - now it's ours and none of the names you picked are my cup of tea!


----------



## fidgets mammy

ive never read or watched any twilights. not my thing, but i thought bella and esme were pretty. but now ill associate them with that. still love isla and izzy for girls.a nd still love my sons name finlay(finn), he totally siuts it. i dont like names trying to be different, shayden, kiethin, chantelle. infact not sr=tereotyping chantelles here so apologise in advance but finn has just told me that theres a chantelle in his class and she's had her teeth takin out at the dentist cos of too many sweets!!


----------



## rwhite

EmyDra said:


> I don't like the Hayden Jayden names, anything too popular or boring like John, Tom etc.
> 
> I really dislike Olivia and all girls names that sound like boys names with a bit on the end 'Edwina' 'Georgina' 'Phillpa' etc
> 
> I don't really like place-names either, though I do like India because it sounds pretty, and I know a Cairo and I like that too.
> 
> Don't like Ezra for a girl or Rio for a boy.
> 
> I don't like what I consider old-fashioned names, but I like ones that are old and unusual. It's really interesting because the generation you are in depends on what you see as an old name - going through this thread the names considered 'old fashioned' really vary!
> 
> OHs Mum called her three sons *Barry, Kevin and Dermot*. Bleeeug! Dislike those SO much, and apparently his Dad made a comment on one of our fav boys names 'who would name their child THAT?'. Well, you got your turn - now it's ours and none of the names you picked are my cup of tea!


Eeeew those names are awful :lol: Old man names!


----------



## Sara22

I don't like charlotte, Lilly (to common) Lara Catherine. Freddy, George William Aden kye I don't like the old names and the ones that sound made up


----------



## andella95

i also can't stand jody or brody. for boys.


----------



## vintagecat

Kai is not a made up name. It's German in origin. It's actually my husband's name! There's also a Japanese form of Kai that is common for boys as well. I'm not sure why people believe it is made-up?

I dislike common names like Ashley, David, Aaron, Mark, etc. To me, I went to school with so many Ashley A's through Z's and it was difficult in classroom settings. I also don't like names spelled in unusual ways. It'll just be difficult for the child when they go to school.


----------



## leahsbabybump

not read the whole thread waaaaaaay too many pages lol 
my son has a made up name due to the fact his father isnt british and thename we chose would be soooo hard for an english person to pronounce correctly even me lol so we changed the spelling totally made it up so that people would pronounce it correctly 

my little girl is alexa not sure if none of you hated that lol

my middle name is chantelle but i hate it so doen my mum now she said she had no idea what she was thinking lol luckily its only my middle name soooo doesnt really matter lol

if this baby is a boy he will be called david if its a girl were not sure yet but i like esme

boy names i hate:- barry, clive, kane, blade, finn, harry, oliver, chris, 

girls names i hater:- charlene, charmaine, mikayla, carrianne (sp?), kirsty, stacey, louise, lisa

ytheres loads im not gunna go on


----------



## Arlee

leahsbabybump said:


> not read the whole thread waaaaaaay too many pages lol
> my son has a made up name due to the fact his father isnt british and thename we chose would be soooo hard for an english person to pronounce correctly even me lol so we changed the spelling totally made it up so that people would pronounce it correctly
> 
> my little girl is alexa not sure if none of you hated that lol
> 
> my middle name is chantelle but i hate it so doen my mum now she said she had no idea what she was thinking lol luckily its only my middle name soooo doesnt really matter lol
> 
> if this baby is a boy he will be called david if its a girl were not sure yet but i like esme
> 
> boy names i hate:- barry, clive, kane, blade, finn, harry, oliver, chris,
> 
> girls names i hater:- charlene, charmaine, mikayla, carrianne (sp?), kirsty, stacey, louise, lisa
> 
> ytheres loads im not gunna go on

I love the name Chantelle...:-( I think it's pretty! However I do hate this thread. I think it's negative and horrible. Me thinks I will stop reading it!


----------



## emmylou92

I hate the celeb names like, blue, tiger lilly bluebell. Gahhh.


----------



## Rhio92

emmylou92 said:


> I hate the celeb names like, blue, tiger lilly bluebell. Gahhh.

Celeb names....

Jamie Oliver called his son Buddy Bear. Awful :nope: :haha:


----------



## anneliese

sequeena said:


> I'm not keen on 'modern' names. My niece is 18 and has named her daughter Tianna May :wacko: but then again people may not like my son's name Thomas Emlyn. Emlyn probably hasn't been popular... well ever :lol: he's named after my grandfather so it means a lot to me :)

My best friend is naming her daughter that and she knows I don't like it, but for some reason she's really stuck on it.. and ugh it's just such a horrible name. It just sounds so trashy and like a stripper name or something, but it's her kid so I can't really do anything about it :dohh:


----------



## feeble

Agree with op and also names that try too hard like Mercedes or Preston... 

I also hate River for a boy, the river is female! 

Oh and Chardonnay etc, if it sound like booze don't call your kid it! 

Also most celebrity names...


----------



## EmyDra

OH's youngest daughter has the middle name 'Savannah' and he really doesn't like it :(, but they weren't together when she was born and he was lucky to got to choose her first name.

I do agree that this post in very negative but also VERY interesting. A full range of tastes in names. Nearly every name liked and disliked simultaneously - such an induvidual decision.


----------



## Stormynights

Quackquack99 said:


> I don't really dislike name but I dislike the middle name mae/may. So far I. Know 12 babies with that middle name. A few of them have been hyphenated. Ie ellie-mae lilly-mae lexie-mae and daisy-mae and finally evie-mae.

My little girl's middle name is to be May. Not hyphenated though, but it's after my nannie (my great grandmother) :thumbup:


----------



## emmylou92

What do celebs think?


----------



## feeble

emmylou92 said:


> What do celebs think?

Who cares :shrug:


----------



## Wildfire81

I hate anything that sounds like it belongs to somebody on a pole...dancing. If my nephew was a girl they were going to name the baby a total stripper like name (no offense if anybody here is a stripper).


----------



## Mindy_mini

There aren't any names I hate - there are kta I wouldn't pick my for baby.

What I really hate though is people seem to just pick words rather than names.

I also really dislike it when people say they want something unusual but then choose a popular name and just spell it in an off the wall way! If you like joseph and daisy then spell them that way not jozeph and daysy!


----------



## Wildfire81

Mindy_mini said:


> There aren't any names I hate - there are kta I wouldn't pick my for baby.
> 
> What I really hate though is people seem to just pick words rather than names.
> 
> I also really dislike it when people say they want something unusual but then choose a popular name and just spell it in an off the wall way! If you like joseph and daisy then spell them that way not jozeph and daysy!

My husband is always ranting about people who do just that. He used to joke and say if we had a boy we would name him Phranck (frank) I said no way. Then there is the running story of a woman who wanted unique names And named her babies ORANGEGELO and LEMONJGELO! Imagine these pronounced as actual names!


----------



## griffinh

I kinda hate the new trend of adding ''Mae'' <-- with that spelling, to everything. I know SO many little ones with Lilly-Mae, Daisy-Mae, Gracie-Mae. There's going to be classrooms stuffed full of them lol

I also dont mind the unique ones, but I put myself in the kids shoes. Would I want to be called peaches? Or La'Kreesha? Nope! lol


----------



## letia659

I dont like the ayden names anymore I do love the middle name mae but talk on here about how predictable it is has put me off it! all other names I dont like would mostly be because I know someone with that name and I would associate it with them I hate the twilight craze because I have a son named Jacob and he did come along before all that but still even though he thinks its so cool that the werewolf has his name :) the names at the top of the list in the US (where I am) dont bother my DH but it took me a while to agree to his girl name choice but I finally gave in so our daughter will be sophie and I know sophia is #2 but my Jacob (which DH picked too btw) has been #1 for years so I just dont care about popularity anymore! we were going to go with the name Elsie but everytime we told someone they said like the cow and seeing as I grew up on a cattle farm and Im not skinny so my daughter has the genes to be a bit bigger sometime in her life I finally decided it wasnt a good idea but I still love the name just hate that stupid cow that ruined it!! Im also not a fan of the names with really unique spellings especially on the most common classic names!


----------



## Bats11

There was a little girl i met once at a playgroup & her name was Viagras, i really didnt like her name, but boy was she cute, what were her parents thinking mmm


----------



## Wildfire81

Bats11 said:


> There was a little girl i met once at a playgroup & her name was Viagras, i really didnt like her name, but boy was she cute, what were her parents thinking mmm

My baby book had the name Chlamydia......I was thinking that must be the hardest name to live with, and gross too.


----------



## griffinh

Lol I knew a girl on my road: Candida - thrush!!!! wtf were her parents thinking!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we have a patient at our office, a little boy name Dobb

AND his last name is Dobb, Dobb Dobb...really? lmao


----------



## EmyDra

OH works does HR and has an employee called John Johnson...just...why?


----------



## misshopefull

I'm not keen on names like Stanley.

I wanted to call DS Jack but OHs surname is Russell so there was no way I was calling him Jack Russell :haha:


----------



## Islander

i hated the name nevaeh, i thought spelling heaven backwards was totally lame...then i heard it the other day and thought, thats beautiful...then relaised what it was LOL


----------



## Imagining

I hate names that are common words spelt backwards (Nevaeh). It's just...:wacko: No offense, of course, to anyone who has named their child this...
Also, I am so sick of names like Chasity, Faith, Hope, etc. Names like those make me flinch a little.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

someone on my f.b has a little girl.. and the babies middle name is ashleii 


thats made up yeah ?! ... or has it been spelt "wrong" to be different ? :S sometimes tho, and i don't know if this sounds really nasty but i wonder if the people doing it DON'T actually realize, there are usually somewhat, er poorly educated is the phrase i'm going with  x


----------



## BjergKriger

I'm a teacher--I get to hear some really interesting ones, especially since I'm in California. I suppose it's why my husband likes names like Stephanie, Sarah, Emily, and Ashley.

I actually like some of the names like Faith, Grace, and Hope. For me, it hearkens back to Americana. I would say I like them more for middle names, however. 

I am definitely not a fan of names like Madison, Savannah, or Paris--funny since my name is also a city, but I wasn't named for it!


----------



## Mickey1994

griffinh said:


> Lol I knew a girl on my road: Candida - thrush!!!! wtf were her parents thinking!

I also know a girl named Candida!


----------



## nikki2512

i know someone who named there son bj and alls i could think of is(blow-job):blush: when he is a teenager he is probably going to get other kids taking the mic about that just feel so sorry for him :nope:
can't really say there are any names that i actually hate but if i don't like someone that usually puts me off there name,lol:shrug:


----------



## lauraloo24

There are no names that I actually hate, just names I wouldnt choose for my children. 
I dont mind really popular names like Isabella and Olivia as although popular they are really pretty.
But I wouldnt name my children anything too cutesy or shortened - like Alfie, Maisie, Gracie or basically anything that would only really suit a child - not that those names aren't nice, just that I don't think they suit an older person. Would rather name the child the full version of the name so it suits them throughout their whole life.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I hate names like Candice and Cadence they just make me cringe i dont evan know what it is i dont like but cant stand them or names like Precious, Tallulah i also dislike the aden names like Cayden, Ayden, Hayden


----------



## Squiggy

Most of you are in the UK, so I'm almost afraid to list the names I dislike. 
I consider them to be classic but at the same time so outdated; like 1st Century...
Names like _Henry, Henrietta, William, Thomas, Paul, Edward, Peter, etc._ 

I do get annoyed at the recent overuse of new-wave names like those you mentioned in the first post, they've taken over by storm, *not that they are not nice names because they are, but they're just already so overused.* And to add to it all the -atelyns, -aydens, -aylees, etc.: 
_Brianna, Briannan, Rhianna, Rhiannah, Adrianna, Arianna, Bree_
_Kaylyn, Katelyn, Kaylee_
_Haley, Bailey_
_Chloe, Zoe_

The new name takeover does make me miss traditional names like 
_Rachel, Kate, Jasmine, Jessica, Claire, Tina, _
_Jonathan, Nicholas, Benjamin, Reese, _


----------



## Mickey1994

I hate Bella and Jasper! It's not even because of Twilight, I just think they sound like dog names. Twilight has ruined some good names though. Emmett is really handsome and my brother's name is Jacob and he's always being made fun of because of Twilight.

Blahh.


----------



## hakunamatata

lol I'm totally naming my little girl Ariana. It's a bit popular but definitely not as popular as other names. It's certainly not in the top ten.


----------



## Smooch

For me not so much that i hate any name specificly....but when ppl name their children with such cutesy names just kinda sucks for when they are adults...i have weeded out alot of names based on this.


----------



## pinkribbon

I really hate the name Damien.. No offence if anyone has a Damien!


----------



## Rhio92

Jemima, Janet, Caspian x


----------



## Hotbump

celene, lou, poppy,elsie, may, etc. I find it very hard to find a name I like :lol: that's why i let OH name our boys :nope: bad idea! lol I dont dislike my boys names I think they are ok.


----------



## littlemamana

pinkribbon said:


> I really hate the name Damien.. No offence if anyone has a Damien!

I don't like the name Damien either. It reminds me of The Omen: IT'S ALL FOR YOU DAMIEN! Scaryyyy..


----------



## Scamp

Julia, I don't know why but I've always hated the name :shrug: x


----------



## pinkribbon

littlemamana said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the name Damien.. No offence if anyone has a Damien!
> 
> I don't like the name Damien either. It reminds me of The Omen: IT'S ALL FOR YOU DAMIEN! Scaryyyy..Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## UmmIsmaeel9

Chantelle 
Charelle


----------



## pinkribbon

UmmIsmaeel9 said:


> Chantelle
> Charelle

I don't like chantelle either. Or natasha... Although it's not so much I don't like the names, it's more the way they're pronounced in Newcastle :haha:


----------



## UmmIsmaeel9

pinkribbon said:


> UmmIsmaeel9 said:
> 
> 
> Chantelle
> Charelle
> 
> I don't like chantelle either. Or natasha... Although it's not so much I don't like the names, it's more the way they're pronounced in Newcastle :haha:Click to expand...

Yes thats so true, its like that with welsh accent too! :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Bella is horrible. Isabella reminds me of a cow.


----------



## Stormynights

littlemamana said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the name Damien.. No offence if anyone has a Damien!
> 
> I don't like the name Damien either. It reminds me of The Omen: IT'S ALL FOR YOU DAMIEN! Scaryyyy..Click to expand...

Ditto! :devil: :argh:


----------



## vintagecat

I can't get over the name Reagan after seeing the Exorcist when I was a kid... :wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

My oh wanted Damien for Zane.....I had to say no lol


----------



## EmyDra

Love Damien, but haven't seen the film so that's maybe why ;). My brother said it was his favourite boys name so just get a nephew called that one day.

Heard the name 'Deacon' today...Am not a fan.


----------



## pinkribbon

EmyDra said:


> Love Damien, but haven't seen the film so that's maybe why ;). My brother said it was his favourite boys name so just get a nephew called that one day.
> 
> Heard the name 'Deacon' today...Am not a fan.

My friend's aunty's dog is called Deacon so I don't like it either. It's like Jasper is a dog's name to me too since I've had 2 friends with dogs called Jasper!


----------



## Squiggy

I have to say a pet peeve is double naming; like: 

James Jameson
Frank Franklin / Franklin Frank
Donald Donaldson
Donald O'Donnell
David Davidson / David Davis

I worked a city job two years ago doing filing and got to read some really odd names like: 

Prince John
Obi Wan Kenobi
Billy Kid
just to name a few
(I'm sure some of these were legal name changes, but others, can't be too sure).


----------



## 17thy

Olivia, Sophia, Teagan (Teegan), Marie (it's such a cop out middle name to me), Heather, Amanda.


----------



## AirForceWife7

It's really weird because I don't like the names Brianna, Bri, or Breahna (Bree-aw-nuh) etc. But I love my daughters name Brenna (Breh-nuh). They are so similar, but I think Brenna sounds so much more elegant :flow:


----------



## MamaHix1409

Alisha, 

I have had 3 friends all call their little girls Alisha in the space of a year... 



WHY?


----------



## pinkribbon

emmipez1989 said:


> Alisha,
> 
> I have had 3 friends all call their little girls Alisha in the space of a year...
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?

I don't like Alisha either. Firstly because where I'm from it's a rough sounding name where people would over pronounce it Alishaaa :haha: secondly the leesh sound in the middle doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Wobbles

The title stating 'names you HATE' was a little OTT so I have changed this.

I have been asked from an undisclosed member:


> Surely this post is against forum rules? I myself certainly find it offensive, as my daughters name has been quoted on many people's lists if names they hate. You have also been closing these 'curious' threads in other sections, so why not this one?

For anyone who is wondering the same thing I will explain:

1. Everyone has names that they personally 'dislike' it's a personal preference and there is no need for anyone to offended someone else doesn't like the same names as yourself. I agree hate is a strong word and as above this has been changed. 

2. Names people like or dislike is not against the forum rules :confused:

3. I stated:


> As confirmed yesterday I am for the time nipping threads in the butt that are not for support but just pure curiosity.
> *This only applies to those that members have turned into heated hot topics by flaming/trolling/rude/disruptive activity.*

This threads doesn't apply 

4. Lastly this thread was started April 2011


----------



## Lydiarose

margret . . .WHy!?

i know someone called "raven" a girl.

i hate hate hate the "mae" thing aswell.

i like classic english names for little boys hence oscar ;)

but i cant stand the name "archie"


also names that end with ayden.

Chanelle charesse chenade etc :sick:


----------



## Islander

lol i originally looked at this thread for inspirtion for a name hee hee


----------



## moomin_troll

EmyDra said:


> Love Damien, but haven't seen the film so that's maybe why ;). My brother said it was his favourite boys name so just get a nephew called that one day.
> 
> Heard the name 'Deacon' today...Am not a fan.

I can't believe uve never seen the omen! 

I do like the name Damien but because of the film I couldn't, I didn't suggest damen to my oh instead but he hated that


----------



## EmyDra

:haha: Nope! 

I didn't know who John Wayne was until recently...my parents kept me in a bubble for too many years, only allowed to like what they liked. I'm getting there though, good friends are putting more pop-culture into my life.

I think this thread is really interesting. I'm sure my sons name would be disliked more if it were heard more often, doesn't really bother me. Some of my fav girls names have cropped up in this thread more than once, meh. I think you'd have niave to think there wouldn't be people who would strongly dislike your childs name, that's always the case, regardless of what name you choose.


----------



## Islander

agreed- also, just cause i dont like the name doesnt mean i wont like a person who has that name. i hate my husbands name but i love him lol...names i like have come up here and i dont mind, just means i cn use the names i like knowing that not every1 will copy me :) also dislike hilda...


----------



## moomin_troll

I always get weird looks when I tell people my eldest name, Zane. I get looked at like I've got 2 heads lol


----------



## Hayley90

I just think Damien is well known as a 'devil' name because of the omen, the whole 666 thing. and Only fools and horses :lol:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hayley90 said:


> I just think Damien is well known as a 'devil' name because of the omen, the whole 666 thing. and Only fools and horses :lol:

We knew we were having a girl but when Ruby was born, think OH was tiny bit sad she was not a boy to call Damien (she was born 6th June 2006- 06/06/06)

hehe. 

So many people either love or hate the name Ruby. I dont get offended if they dont like it because I love it. I guess it just depends how people describe why they hate the name that makes people offended.


----------



## Tasha

Lucky I am not easily offended because all of my children's names have repeatedly been mentioned in here :rofl:

Morgan, little boy but isnt at common here. My daughter Naomi-Mae but I honestly dont know any one in RL with a hypenated -Mae name and she is almost seven when most of the one's I see on here are little, so everyone copied me :rofl: Honey I dont think it is chavvy but I think it is especially pretty for a froever baby. Kaysie Blossom and I know people think she should be called Casey but I always read that as CAS-EY not KAY-SEE. And Riley Rae, two names that are boys names used for girls but I wanted a netural name because I had a gut feeling she wouldnt make it home (she would of been Riley Ray if she were a boy) so wanted to bond with 'Riley' rather than 'Bubble' and Ray is my dad's name plus she was meant to be my Ray of sunshine after so many loses.

Names I dislike is like my uncle he was called Robert Henry but cos my Grandad's name was Robert they used his second name, but then used the nickname Harry for his whole life so much so I thought his name was Harry until he died :rofl: so yeah when their name isnt actually used at all :haha:


----------



## amore

The funny thing is I really disliked my ds1's name before he was born lol

Oh had suggested it a few times and I had cringed and point blank refused as I knew a horrible person with that name. However, when ds1 was born none of the names on my list suited him and he just looked like an Alex and it felt right lol. Obviously it is now one of my favourite names :)


----------



## MamaHix1409

I was always told to never trust a Martin too, No idea why, my oh's brother is lovely! (however another one turned out to be not so much) lol 

i guess thats always given me an aversion to that name :wacko:


----------



## Megananna

kayden
jayden
brandon
aaliyah
all the 'unique' names 
I heard of a baby girl my friend know being called Dylan-Angel. REALLY!?


----------



## Megananna

Cruelest name to give a child...
Trevor, My BIL's brother is called Trevor
It reminds me of the frog in harry potter :haha:


----------



## vintagecat

I've noticed a recent trend with people splitting up names of two different people and combining them together.

KayLinda
Ardysue
JoyLana

Hmmm...Not sure why, but it doesn't seem like an appealing idea.


----------



## Rhio92

vintagecat said:


> I've noticed a recent trend with people splitting up names of two different people and combining them together.
> 
> KayLinda
> Ardysue
> JoyLana
> 
> Hmmm...Not sure why, but it doesn't seem like an appealing idea.

:shock: Are these real examples?
My old teacher is called Chris, and his wife, Isobel. Their daughter is Christobel, which I think is quite nice x


----------



## vintagecat

Yes, those are real examples!


----------



## Rhio92

vintagecat said:


> Yes, those are real examples!

:shock: :dohh:

As if....


----------



## lovelylisa84

Girls:
Agnes
Emily
Georgina
Gretchen
Gina
Harriett

Boys:
Alexander
Harry
Hunter
Jack
Louis
Silas
Tyler
Ralph

Im sure there are more but thats all I can think of.


----------



## JustLurking

Megananna said:


> kayden
> jayden
> brandon
> aaliyah
> all the 'unique' names
> I heard of a baby girl my friend know being called Dylan-Angel. REALLY!?

Sounds like you and I have similar opinions on names :thumbup:


----------



## MissCherry15

I personally like unique names but not silly unique names, i loathe names like Cash, bentley, fruits as names, colours as names, and holidays and seasons as names, i also have a particular dislike for lizzy :/
I have friends with unique names and they hate them every little bit and have been bullied, my daughter is lilly-mae, which is now rather common but spelt different to most. But i would never go as extreme as to call her autumn, rainbow, etc.

on traditional names, i dislike elizabeth, gwendylne, and other no longer comon but not very nice names. xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lucretia!!!!

Sounds like secretions!


----------



## pinkribbon

keepthefaithx said:


> Lucretia!!!!
> 
> Sounds like secretions!

I laughed :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

*Names I would never use:* :nope:

*Names that can be either a boy or a girl:* Casey, Morgan, Kelly, Leslie, Whitney, etc.

*Names I don't like for unknown reasons: * :shrug:

Girls: Chloe (can't stand it), Carly, Amber, Ashley, Andrea, April, January, Carissa, Valerie, Celeste, Cheryl, Daphne

Boys: Jackson, Braxton, Bentley, Jaiden, Jace (NEVER!), Craig, Deacon

*Names I don't like becuase I know someone with that name:* :dohh: Miranda, Carolyn (MIL), Chadwick, Vesta, Hannah, Dakota

_And it drives me *BONKERS* when people name their kids after the mother or father._ What, there aren't enough names for you to choose from so you had to recycle? Passing down middle names is great, and even honoring relatives who have passed away is a nice gesture. But I see no reason to have (FIL) Kevin and (BIL) Kevin... Nice way to trip everyone up at the family reunion! :brat:

I do love that everyone has their own taste in names though-- or it would be a boring world.

*Forgot to add:* Heaven, Love, Chastity, and most of all Neveah!


----------



## Hotszott22

My husband says he hates names ending in -er (Parker, Harper, Ryder...) because they sound like jobs not names. I don't like George, Cole, breanne, Lauren, aaron. Mostly because I'm a teacher and these seem to be kids that irked me.


----------



## MommaAlexis

belle1 said:


> Personal hates: Paris, Prada, Candice, Jean and sooooooooooo glad my neice didn't get called Alexis, What was she thinking, too beautiful to call her something that screams shoulder pads.

*Cough* no shoulder pads here haha! :D


----------



## ProudMummyy

Hotszott22 said:


> My husband says he hates names ending in -er (Parker, Harper, Ryder...) because they sound like jobs not names. I don't like George, Cole, breanne, Lauren, aaron. Mostly because I'm a teacher and these seem to be kids that irked me.

:haha: most Aaron's I've heard about seem to annoy people! Mines an angel though :flower:


----------



## pinkgem100

not wanting to offend anyone but i dont like names like... Sam, Ben, tom, Jack... i think they are lovely names but in my opinion they just sound like you have given up and chosen a name that it just that... thats just how i feel and the same for girls names like Sophie, Chloe etc... thats just my opinion... they are nice names i just find them all a bit boring!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

lucretia??????
did someone really call their child that??

i think tiffany is awful.
also have to say i dont like faith, used to but not anymore.

i also dont like two names put together or when they stick somethin on the end, 
kiethin, or initials tj, cj, bj.


----------



## moomin_troll

My ohs name is Thomas James and his little brothers name is james Thomas! Now that is a parent lacking imagination


----------



## Rhio92

moomin_troll said:


> My ohs name is Thomas James and his little brothers name is james Thomas! Now that is a parent lacking imagination

:shock: :haha: :dohh:


----------



## moomin_troll

Rhio92 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> My ohs name is Thomas James and his little brothers name is james Thomas! Now that is a parent lacking imagination
> 
> :shock: :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

The inlaws are idiots but when I found that out I really couldn't believe it lol


----------



## hot tea

I know someone who has a girl and names her Nathaniel, and a boy and named him Nathan. NOW THAT is lazy.


----------



## Arlee

I don't like Caitlin or Catherine or any of it's variants.


----------



## HubscheFrau

the names my OH wants to name our son...Hannibal, Six and Atlas


----------



## hot tea

I like Atlas. Hannibal is just... :shock:


----------



## emmylou92

I dont like names such as,
Chanel, McKennzie, Chantelle, Boyd, Mitchell. I hate them and. First names that are surnames ie McKennzie or named after a brand like CoCo,screams chav to me, even If these childern are brought up on the poshest estate, going tothe best schools, with a name like Chanel it dosen't work iykwim.


----------



## Stormynights

vintagecat said:


> I've noticed a recent trend with people splitting up names of two different people and combining them together.
> 
> KayLinda
> Ardysue
> JoyLana
> 
> Hmmm...Not sure why, but it doesn't seem like an appealing idea.

My daughters first name is kinda like two names put together, but I think hers flows quite nice, not like those wretched names! :dohh:


----------



## vintagecat

I think if it sounds 'clunky', it doesn't work. Gracelynn sounds like an actual name and not made up, if that makes sense. :)


----------



## 10.11.12

Here's my list :lol: I'm pretty picky 

Girls: 
Nevaeh 
Chasity 
Heaven 
Angel 
Mackenzie/Mckenzie 
Makayla (every Makayla/Mikaela spells it differently) 
Kenley/Kinley 

Boys: 
Aiden/Jayden/Kayden 
Kamden

-names that have a 'y' or a 'k' when it should be a 'c' or an 'i' like Khloe or Maysie 
-names that have a creative spelling 
-phonetic spellings eg Jaxson instead of Jackson 
-hyphenated names eg Lily-May


----------



## 17thy

One of my dogs name is Atlas and I cannot stand him. -_-

I see people say they dont like "unique" names, but I really can't stand run of the mill names hahaha. Every time I see a "classic" name I think, boy couldn't their parents think of ANYthing else? Like my husbands name, Michael. How boring. What like 5/10 men are named Michael? (obviously not but there are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO OOOO many of them it's just ridiculous).


----------



## pinkribbon

17thy said:


> One of my dogs name is Atlas and I cannot stand him. -_-
> 
> I see people say they dont like "unique" names, but I really can't stand run of the mill names hahaha. Every time I see a "classic" name I think, boy couldn't their parents think of ANYthing else? Like my husbands name, Michael. How boring. What like 5/10 men are named Michael? (obviously not but there are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO OOOO many of them it's just ridiculous).

My LO's middle name is Michael, but it's his grandad's name. I totally see your point though, no way would I use it for a forename!


----------



## booda

Fed up of hearing pseudo-posh people shouting on 'poppy' and 'orla'. Poppy sounds like a smaLl dog to me :/ also the name 'struan' I can't stand, even the sound of it sounds horrible!


----------



## lyricsop03

I feel kind of guilty because I'm sure there are some perfectly sweet women out there with this name, but I know so many Sarah's who are not nice people. So, the only name I say "Absolutely no" to is Sarah.


----------



## Kathleen

I know someone with a son called Lion-Heart.... part of me admired the bravery but it's not for me!:nope:


----------



## sailorsgirl

My daughter is called Isla...haven't seen this crop up yet on here. :)

I dislike nanes like destiny, chardonay, chanel etc...but there are loads that I wouldnt name my baby...infact we are really struggling.

If Isla had been a boy she would have been called Caelan (Scottish name, my late grandma picked out for me if I had been a boy)


----------



## Arlee

Sienna, Olivia, Grace, Lily, Chloe, Madison, Sophia, Eva, Emma...


----------



## ProudMummyy

sailorsgirl said:


> My daughter is called Isla...haven't seen this crop up yet on here. :)
> 
> I dislike nanes like destiny, chardonay, chanel etc...but there are loads that I wouldnt name my baby...infact we are really struggling.
> 
> If Isla had been a boy she would have been called Caelan (Scottish name, my late grandma picked out for me if I had been a boy)

I LOVE the name Caelan, Ollie was going to be Caelan until we saw him :) I was told it was an Irish name though :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

ProudMummyy said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> My daughter is called Isla...haven't seen this crop up yet on here. :)
> 
> I dislike nanes like destiny, chardonay, chanel etc...but there are loads that I wouldnt name my baby...infact we are really struggling.
> 
> If Isla had been a boy she would have been called Caelan (Scottish name, my late grandma picked out for me if I had been a boy)
> 
> I LOVE the name Caelan, Ollie was going to be Caelan until we saw him :) I was told it was an Irish name though :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah maybe I have given it the Irish spelling :) I still loved it lol


----------



## Islander

Arlee said:


> Sienna, Olivia, Grace, Lily, Chloe, Madison, Sophia, Eva, Emma...

lol one of our possible names is Madison Grace :D


----------



## celticmum

I'm terrible in that I really don't like very many names at all... The really popular ones irk me because I hear them everywhere, the chavvy ones irk me because they make my skin crawl, I don't like Americanised names eg, Jaxson, '-ayden' etc.
My poor child will probably end up with some strange, obscure name just because I'm so picky :haha:
Thankfully there are quite a lot of Hebrew, Welsh, Irish and French names I *do* like (-small mercies!).

Worst name I have ever heard was a child I worked with called Klamidia (pronounced like the STI, chlamydia). I was so flabbergasted to hear an infant called it, I asked the mum what inspired the name and she said: "Oh, I heard it somewhere and thought it sounded nice". :rofl:

I also met a child called L-A who all the teachers were calling LA (like the city) when the child's mum came into the school and told everyone the child's name was pronounced Luh-dash-a, not LA! :nope:


----------



## Islander

im kinda sad - i know its totally lame, but a friend just had a baby yesterday and has given her daughter the middle name we wanted! :( lol i know im being daft but still....hmph


----------



## sweetmere

I've *always* disliked names like Chastity, Hope, Faith, Destiny...etc. I don't know why, lol.


----------



## Juno86

lucilou said:


> definitely a tricky topic! I remember commenting to say I didn't like a certain name a while ago and I thought a mob were actually going to come out looking for me! It's not like I was offensive or aiming my comments at anyone in particular, but one forum user took a real huff and went mental at me 'My daughter is called that how dare you' etc etc it wasn't even her that started the thread I was commenting on!
> 
> Anyway, that's by the by...
> 
> I personally prefer more traditional/mainstream (but not trendy or overly-popular) names, sorry if that makes me a bit boring! I know some people choose wierd names or spellings specifically to be unique or different, but I personally don't see the point and I think having to spell your name every day would be so annoying it would outweigh any novelty value of having an unusual name.
> 
> Although saying that, I can understand using an unusual name if there is some relevance or meaning to it, eg to represent a family's ethnic background or foreign heritage...

I totally agree with you. I got in trouble with someone because I'm not crazy about the name "Alice" due to a rocky relationship with my step-mother. Everyone has name preferences and it is not in any way meant to slam the people with that name, or those who named those people. 

I also love traditional names! I can't stand the names that sound as though the parents grabbed random syllables out of a hat! That poor child would be spelling that name for life. Also girls' names that end in "sha" sounds. Not super pleasant to me. At the end of the day, I always judge a person based on his/her personality and behavior, on who they are, rather than their name. As the bard wrote, "What's in a name?".


----------



## MrsKTB

I hate the name Viola!

At soft lay last week a little girl named Viola pushed my boy over..... thats not why I hate the name, but it certainly adds to it.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

woahh old thread  lol


----------



## PixieM

I hate the name sophie , sarah, claire , sam but then they were bitches in school and it just stuck haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't like the name Morag or Norma


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I just seached the thread for a name we like and its not here LOL.


----------



## dizz

From working with kids I have various grey hairs named in honour of various Thomases over the years!


----------



## peanut56

I just don't like when people drastically change the spelling of names to make them more unique, or prettier, or whatever. Ex. changing Madison to Madysyn. 
A pet peeve of mine is the name Jaxson. It's a really nice name and I like it a lot, but I really don't like that spelling. If you have the 'X', you don't need the 'S', know what I mean? So it should be Jaxon. But like I said, I really like the name itself.


----------



## Bartness

peanut56 said:


> I just don't like when people drastically change the spelling of names to make them more unique, or prettier, or whatever. Ex. changing Madison to Madysyn.
> A pet peeve of mine is the name Jaxson. It's a really nice name and I like it a lot, but I really don't like that spelling. If you have the 'X', you don't need the 'S', know what I mean? So it should be Jaxon. But like I said, I really like the name itself.

I gotta agree on the spelling of Jaxon....and obviousy I really like the name too...


----------



## AdriansMama

alot of people hate my sons name lol but we love it and he loves it too his name is adrian blake ... jaxon james is the name we have chosen if this baby is a boy and evelyn brooke if its a girl ...im sure there are lot of people who dont like them either


----------



## Bartness

AdriansMama said:


> alot of people hate my sons name lol but we love it and he loves it too his name is adrian blake ... jaxon james is the name we have chosen if this baby is a boy and evelyn brooke if its a girl ...im sure there are lot of people who dont like them either

I like Jaxon James, and I also like Adrian Blake.


----------



## BethHx

Im not a fan of Lexi, Lacey, Brooke. Geniveve(can't spell it)

Really dislike the Jayden, Kayden, any 'en' names.
Mckenzie and Landon and Riley i really dislike!

I could continue this list forever lol. I prefer more traditional, old fashioned names x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I cannot stand the name piper!!! I don't like boys names that sound like they r made up, girls can usually get away with it but I don't think Boys can. I hate the name Cody! Not many other names I really don't like though! I love traditional names. Bugs me when people try so hard to find a name that no1 else will have that it just sounds daft! :)


----------



## nov_mum

After working in the prison system I can tell you that Jason's are totally over represented in there. I see Quinn is increasing in popularity, especially for girls but I always read it as Quim when hand written. I am not fond of names that are long and complex and I think you can get away with less known names if they are one or two syllables.


----------



## lizmageeful

I find myself gravitating towards less traditional names for boys and older names for girls! I hate most of the traditional names for boys because they are SO overused. I like names that arnt totally popular but not totally out there, like Mckenzie for a boy. But for girls i've been finding myself going to WAY older names, like Trinity and Gwendolynn. I feel like newer girls names are just named after fruit or weird spelling on older names, which bothers me.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't like any of the ones that sound made up either, but in the last 5/6 years they have been a bit of a craze haven't they ... Daegan, Kayden, Hayden, Jayden, (just a few example) I also don't Like Beau for about a year i was reading that as berrrugh (like the noise u make when u are sick) then i found out it means Bow, it is a bit too celebrity for me that one, like apple. 
Also when people try too hard to give their child a middle name for no reason... OR when they want them to have an uber long traditional name and they end up being called Doris Iris matilda smith.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I don't like any of the ones that sound made up either, but in the last 5/6 years they have been a bit of a craze haven't they ... Daegan, Kayden, Hayden, Jayden, (just a few example) I also don't Like Beau for about a year i was reading that as berrrugh (like the noise u make when u are sick) then i found out it means Bow, it is a bit too celebrity for me that one, like apple.
> Also when people try too hard to give their child a middle name for no reason... OR when they want them to have an uber long traditional name and they end up being called Doris Iris matilda smith.

Beau is the french for beautiful. I wouldnt class it with some faddy names really because its not made up as such. x


----------



## Phantom

I'm not fond of Imogen, Neveah, Isla, that weird name that's pronounced "neve", Harper, Harlow, Poppy, Nora, Logan, Spencer, Aaliyah... For boys Harvey, Alistair, Calvin, Jeremiah... I'm picky I suppose.


----------



## isil

So many of these things are dependent on where you're from, it's interesting reading through stuff :)

I honestly don't think there are any names I don't like. I feel like I wouldn't use some because they're over used now. Like Ella or Kai.


----------



## BethHx

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I don't like any of the ones that sound made up either, but in the last 5/6 years they have been a bit of a craze haven't they ... Daegan, Kayden, Hayden, Jayden, (just a few example) I also don't Like Beau for about a year i was reading that as berrrugh (like the noise u make when u are sick) then i found out it means Bow, it is a bit too celebrity for me that one, like apple.
> Also when people try too hard to give their child a middle name for no reason... OR when they want them to have an uber long traditional name and they end up being called Doris Iris matilda smith.

Lol this really made me laugh. My daughter is called Isabelle Rose Iris Smith. So traditional and long but all the names have a great meaning to me.& i wanted Beau if i had a boy lol.
I must be your worst nightmare!x


----------



## BethHx

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I don't like any of the ones that sound made up either, but in the last 5/6 years they have been a bit of a craze haven't they ... Daegan, Kayden, Hayden, Jayden, (just a few example) I also don't Like Beau for about a year i was reading that as berrrugh (like the noise u make when u are sick) then i found out it means Bow, it is a bit too celebrity for me that one, like apple.
> Also when people try too hard to give their child a middle name for no reason... OR when they want them to have an uber long traditional name and they end up being called Doris Iris matilda smith.

Lol this really made me laugh. My daughter is called Isabelle Rose Iris Smith. So traditional and long but all the names have a great meaning to me.& i wanted Beau if i had a boy lol.
I must be your worst nightmare!x


----------



## Wriggley

I cant stand names like Ruby and Ava and i also dont like georgina or elizibeth 

Also Daisy - its cutsey for a baby/toddler but when your a middle aged woman called Daisy - Just NO! 

As for boys names i cant stand shortened names like CJ and TJ or names that sound like surnames

also dont particually like long long names - I like NAME - MIDDLE NAME - SURNAME

not NAME - MIDDLE NAME - MIDDLE NAME - MIDDLE NAME - MIDDLE NAME - SURNAME DOUBLE BARRELLED WITH ANOTHER SURNAME


----------



## Amy_T

Haha this thread is fab! 

It's so interesting how everyone is different. My name is Amy which I really like (although doesn't seem too popular in here!), I was born in 1983 and have never been one of many in a class either. 

My oldest daughter is Grace which, although is getting very popular and was in the top 5 the year she was born (I didn't know any before this!) she is the only one in her school! My youngest is Lucy which was number 21 the year she was born I believe but there are a couple of others in her nursery (albeit different ages). You can just never tell, what's popular nationally isn't always popular in your area and vice versa. 

I don't like really modern, trendy names, made up names, names spelt differently and sorry to add to the -ayden ones but I dislike these too! 

I am a bit boring with my name choices, I love all the traditional ones which can be hard as these seem quite popular at the minute (Jack, Harry, Oliver, Thomas etc etc).


----------



## Butterfly89

Omg. *flail* I have the same "-aden" rant, lol. OH is tired of hearing it now. I actually LIKE those names but I have come to dislike them because they are way over-used. I really like Aiden, Jayden, and Hayden. Not as big on Braeden, Kaden, Zaden. But I would never choose one and I cringe when I hear another one. 

But its the same how I feel about any common name, doesn't matter what it is.

The other names I don't really like the sound of for whatever reason are Malcolm and Noel (like "Nole"). I have no idea why, I've just never liked those names, and I'm sorry if that's your LO's name anyone, lol. I feel so mean haha.

And girls names like Trinity, Chastity, etc... you know what I mean I'm sure. I just... aghh... 

And very cutesy names or names that only fit as a child... like I think Molly is ADORABLE for a little girl but once she hits adulthood... I don't know! Same with Chloe/Zoe type names... I think they are insanely cute but if my lawyer was called Zoe, I would probably not feel as confident as if she were called.. I don't know.. Anne, lol. Which I know is name prejudice! But I think that should be a consideration... like "Is this a name he/she can grow into??" 

I also used to feel the same about very adult sounding names like Bruce or Dennis. I couldn't look at a newborn baby and say "omg, he's a Dennis for sure!" lol. But at least its better than being a 40 year old named Lulu. :[

Also - Kai isn't made up. =) It's... Greek I believe as well as a few other cultures if I remember correctly. Mostly the made-up names are classified as "American" on the baby name sites. That's a good way to tell if its just something someone made up that took off in popularity. xD

Ok name rant over. I hope no one hates me now, lol.


----------



## Butterfly89

Also Amy_T, your girls have gorgeous names!! :flower: If we were having a girl, we settled on Natalia Grace but we also had Lucia/Lucy on our list. 

I love traditional names too, but they are so common. I really like Harrison but I keep seeing it all the time now. Same with Jack. And I'm really in love with the name Oliver and was 100% convinced I would name my child that after reading the first Harry Potter book... 15 years ago or whenever it came out LOL. But now it's so common and I've just met three Olivers age 5 and under in the past few months!

So I'm at a loss. Suddenly all the names I loved before are popping up. I guess I am ahead of my time. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Proserpina

I hate weird spellings for perfectly normal names, like "Jaymes" for "James." I have a nephew named "Robb" and a niece named "Rosealine," and I don't see why the parents couldn't have simply named them "Rob" and "Rosaline." I'm perfectly fine with exotic and unusual names, I just think they should follow established spellings. You are setting up your kid for a lifetime of painful corrections when you spell names wrong. 

I hate patriarchal conventions such as naming the firstborn son after the father or not giving a baby girl any middle name at all because "her maiden name can be her middle name when she gets married." 

I hate seeing "Ann/Anne" (and variations thereof) and "Marie" as middle names for girls. A lot of people choose these names because they sound good rhythmically and don't put a lot of thought into middle names for their daughters. 

I don't like seeing children named with diminutive forms of names when there is a longer version available. For example, I don't like seeing girls named "Katie;" it should be "Katherine" or "Katelyn." It should be "James" not "Jimmy" (though I feel that I see this more in girls than in boys). 

Stop and think: does the name still sound good with the words "Doctor" or "Honorable Judge" in front of it? No? Then it's probably not a good name.


----------



## Tasha

Phantom said:


> I'm not fond of Imogen, Neveah, Isla,* that weird name that's pronounced "neve*", Harper, Harlow, Poppy, Nora, Logan, Spencer, Aaliyah... For boys Harvey, Alistair, Calvin, Jeremiah... I'm picky I suppose.

Niamh is gaelic.


----------



## isil

Tasha said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not fond of Imogen, Neveah, Isla,* that weird name that's pronounced "neve*", Harper, Harlow, Poppy, Nora, Logan, Spencer, Aaliyah... For boys Harvey, Alistair, Calvin, Jeremiah... I'm picky I suppose.
> 
> Niamh is gaelic.Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not 'weird' for anyone who's scottish or irish!


----------



## Amy_T

Butterfly89 said:


> Also Amy_T, your girls have gorgeous names!! :flower: If we were having a girl, we settled on Natalia Grace but we also had Lucia/Lucy on our list :

Why thank you


----------



## JenX

I'm not fond of the name Lance, because it makes me think of having a boil lanced. If a name makes me think of pus, that is bad.

I also don't care for Blanche. I just always hear it in my mind being yelled by an aging New Yorker, "Blaaaaaanche! Get ovah heah!"


----------



## edigirl82

I don't like Gregory, Connor or any 'Mc' names, Mckenzie etc. Very modern names in general aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## pinkribbon

edigirl82 said:


> I don't like Gregory, Connor or any 'Mc' names, Mckenzie etc. Very modern names in general aren't my cup of tea.

Mc names make me think McDonalds :dohh:


----------



## Amazeballs

Also not a fan of the name Jayden, Aiden, Hayden, etc as well as Connor, Kallum, Callum, Harold, Arnold, Harry. Really don't like unisex names like Jordan, Tyla, Taylor, Jamie, Tayla, Morgan, etc.
For girls I really dislike the name Bella - that should be the name of a kitten or cute puppy, not a child.
I dislike the name Amy - I literally know about 10 Amy's!! Its ridiculous!


----------



## Amazeballs

I also don't enjoy the name Katie. There are so many of them around.


----------



## Rhio92

I really hate the name Rory. I just think of lions :haha: Plus for some reason I find it difficult to pronounce!


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Agree with the jayden kayden caleb 
I dislike kirsty reminds me of custard creams 
I also hate albert reminds me of the piercing a male has down below!


----------



## Rhio92

LauraAvasMum said:


> Agree with the jayden kayden caleb
> *I dislike kirsty reminds me of custard creams*
> I also hate albert reminds me of the piercing a male has down below!

:haha:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*I don't like names that are far too common..the kind that everyone seems to call their baby!

And i hate even more people bringing old farty names back & everyone loving them, like Harry...that's a mans name, not a little cute baby :/

The worst has to be ned/chav names...Chantelle!! Britney..

*


----------



## Proserpina

ChubbyCheeks said:


> And i hate even more people bringing old farty names back & everyone loving them, like Harry...that's a mans name, not a little cute baby :/

I'm confused. You intend for your children to survive into adulthood, right?


----------



## CLH_X3

I hate really common names such as Sophie, Emma, Amy, Elizabeth, Emily, leanne, Laura etc 
Also hate the names tia, Sabrina, Daniel, John, James, Katie 
Also hate old fashioned names, the type of kids that are always named that after great grandma or something. 
Don't like double barrelled, as the second name hardly ever gets used so what's the point in adding it to the first name. 
Also don't like Alfie for a boy, it's so popular now! And ruby for a girl remind me of my NANs dog!


----------



## Wriggley

Proserpina said:


> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> 
> And i hate even more people bringing old farty names back & everyone loving them, like Harry...that's a mans name, not a little cute baby :/
> 
> I'm confused. You intend for your children to survive into adulthood, right?Click to expand...

Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.

If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?


----------



## Tasha

Wriggley said:


> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?

I just read that as she meant you're an adult a lot longer than you are a cute baby :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Tasha said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?
> 
> I just read that as she meant you're an adult a lot longer than you are a cute baby :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats how I read it to. Cant stay cute baby forever, sadly.


----------



## emergRN

There are so many names I hate!
Aiden/kayden/jayden, jace, nevaeh (worst name ever!), Connor, Layla, Ayla, Bella, Sophie or Sophia, Ellie or Ella, Josiah, Isaiah, biblical etc, and Jackson, Jaxon, Xander Ect.


These children are gong to grow up to be adults, you know haha.


----------



## Rhio92

emergRN said:


> There are so many names I hate!
> Aiden/kayden/jayden, jace, nevaeh (worst name ever!), Connor, Layla, Ayla, Bella, Sophie or Sophia, Ellie or Ella, Josiah, Isaiah, biblical etc, and Jackson, Jaxon, Xander Ect.
> 
> 
> These children are gong to grow up to be adults, you know haha.

Even though my son's called Connor, I do find myself wondering if it'll suit him any older than like 15 :haha: I hope so!


----------



## nov_mum

I have the issue around names that suit kids but I think will not be so useable as an adult such as poppy, molly type names.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My great nan is Molly :D


----------



## Wriggley

Tasha said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?
> 
> I just read that as she meant you're an adult a lot longer than you are a cute baby :shrug:Click to expand...




Dragonfly said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?
> 
> I just read that as she meant you're an adult a lot longer than you are a cute baby :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how I read it to. Cant stay cute baby forever, sadly.Click to expand...


:rofl: :blush: I totally get that now! :haha: sorry to the poster who wrote that i totally got it wrong


----------



## Tasha

Haha Wriggley, made me laugh that you saw the funny side. Easily done when it is text and I love that you apologised too x


----------



## Proserpina

Wriggley said:


> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?

I meant it to be pointed but playful. Of course everyone is entitled to her (or his) opinion, and I never tell people that I don't like their choice in names unless they specifically ask for my feedback, because my philosophy is, "Your baby, your choice." It's pretty clear that what appeals to people in names varies wildly from person to person, so I'm never offended or irritated when someone doesn't have similar tastes to my own. I have three nieces and three nephews, only one of whom has a name that I really like. Two of them have names that I could give or take, three of them have names that I either actively dislike or I dislike how their parents spelled them. And I have never said anything to _any_ of their parents, because it's really none of my business. 

That said, "cute little babies" are meant to one day be adults, so I think it's a good idea to give them names that will sound good on adults. That's the point I was trying to make. 

FWIW, I agree with the poster in that I don't like "Harry" either, but only because it sounds like "Hairy." That could be really unfortunate if I ever have a son with similar body hair to his father... :blush: If I were going to use it, I would use "Harrison," but it's never been on my list. Old-fashioned names I can give or take. Some of them I'm not fond of, but it's not like the current generation has fared any better with its plague of Hayden-Jayden-Kayden-Aidans, and I think that if fresh ideas are needed, reviving older names that have fallen out of style is a valid option.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My youngest sister is called Layla, she is 15, and until recently she was a minority lol! but now her name is everywhere, she recently told me she hated her name now, because all the "chavy" babies are called Layla.... lmao her words not mine. I did have a good laugh at her expense though haha. I do still like it but i suppose you get used to it don't you.. i don't think people should be offended at all, i have a nephew called Riley, when i was informed of this i told my dad "but you call a dog Riley" however now he is about ten and of course you don't dislike a person because of their name haha.


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Proserpina said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry but why have you singled out one person and made a sarcastic remark about her comment? shes entitled to her own opinion.
> 
> If you take offense easily which im assuming you have, then maybe you shouldnt open threads like this if your easily offended?
> 
> I meant it to be pointed but playful. Of course everyone is entitled to her (or his) opinion, and I never tell people that I don't like their choice in names unless they specifically ask for my feedback, because my philosophy is, "Your baby, your choice." It's pretty clear that what appeals to people in names varies wildly from person to person, so I'm never offended or irritated when someone doesn't have similar tastes to my own. I have three nieces and three nephews, only one of whom has a name that I really like. Two of them have names that I could give or take, three of them have names that I either actively dislike or I dislike how their parents spelled them. And I have never said anything to _any_ of their parents, because it's really none of my business.
> 
> That said, "cute little babies" are meant to one day be adults, so I think it's a good idea to give them names that will sound good on adults. That's the point I was trying to make.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with the poster in that I don't like "Harry" either, but only because it sounds like "Hairy." That could be really unfortunate if I ever have a son with similar body hair to his father... :blush: If I were going to use it, I would use "Harrison," but it's never been on my list. Old-fashioned names I can give or take. Some of them I'm not fond of, but it's not like the current generation has fared any better with its plague of Hayden-Jayden-Kayden-Aidans, and I think that if fresh ideas are needed, reviving older names that have fallen out of style is a valid option.Click to expand...

It's not all to do with it just being a mans name i don't like the name Harry in whatever context - i was simply adding MY opinion like you & everyone else who has commented on this thread...there are names here of my children & i've not bothered. The main point to the post was 'i don't like old farty names' as in old mans names like Herbert, Harry, Clive etc :wacko:

That is all


----------



## Proserpina

ChubbyCheeks said:

> i was simply adding MY opinion like you & everyone else who has commented on this thread

Why does everyone keep on saying this? You gave your opinion and I commented on it. It wasn't a big deal. Nobody is denying that that was your opinion or denying that you are welcome to express your opinion. 



ChubbyCheeks said:


> The main point to the post was 'i don't like old farty names' as in old mans names like Herbert, Harry, Clive etc :wacko:
> 
> That is all

Yes, I heard that. It was the part where you said that you didn't like it because it is a man's name, not a cute little baby's name, that left me scratching my head. Ideally they will turn into men eventually, so that struck me as an odd reason to dislike a name. 

If what you meant is "because it is an _old_ man's name," well, that's a little different.

That is all.


----------



## nov_mum

Proserpina said:


> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> i was simply adding MY opinion like you & everyone else who has commented on this thread
> 
> Why does everyone keep on saying this? You gave your opinion and I commented on it. It wasn't a big deal. Nobody is denying that that was your opinion or denying that you are welcome to express your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> 
> The main point to the post was 'i don't like old farty names' as in old mans names like Herbert, Harry, Clive etc :wacko:
> 
> That is allClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I heard that. It was the part where you said that you didn't like it because it is a man's name, not a cute little baby's name, that left me scratching my head. Ideally they will turn into men eventually, so that struck me as an odd reason to dislike a name.
> 
> If what you meant is "because it is an _old_ man's name," well, that's a little different.
> 
> That is all.Click to expand...

To be fair, just as cute babies grow in to men, men grow in to older men too?? Speaking of older men's names though, I saw on here a while back that some people were raving about the name Percy. Now that is an older fashioned name but like Quinn/Quim, it has connotations doesn't it? I wondered why anyone would call a child Percy. It would be like calling him Johnson. Old man names I can take, willy and vagina names NO!!! hehehehe


----------

